# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  USF Tampa Debate (1/23/12) NBC 9:00 pm ET Official Thread

## Matt Collins

USF Tampa Debate (1/23/12) NBC 21:00 ET 



9pm ET/8pm CT and 9pm PT on NBC – Live Stream
*Location:* University of South Florida in Tampa, Florida 
*Sponsor:* The Tampa Bay Times, NBC News, the National Journal and the Florida Council of 100 


This is the _OFFICIAL_ thread! 



Looks like this is the OFFICIAL stream:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3032553/.../#.Tx4QpPmGcYw

----------


## Paulite

stop using this military time nonsense

----------


## neverseen

Check this thread below for pre Debate sign/banner making and sign bombing!  Going to be a HUGE grassroots presence in the area.  The media is going to CRAP when they see 4 30' long banners lining the streets and 500 supporters with signs and banners hanging from everything in the area LOL

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...for-USF-debate

----------


## QWDC

Not looking forward to a bunch of insider figures booing Ron (keep it classy, establishment). At least you know somewhere out there, another person at home is getting a truth bomb dropped on them, which will lead to them doing some indy research on RP.

----------


## thehungarian

Ugh, I thought there weren't going to be any more debates for a while.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> stop using this military time nonsense


21:00 military time means 9:00 PM Civilian Time.

----------


## moonshine5757

he better use this time to attack newt and romney and bring up the media bias.

----------


## IterTemporis

I would of driven to USF if they had been selling tickets to the public.

----------


## Bruno

> Check this thread below for pre Debate sign/banner making and sign bombing!  Going to be a HUGE grassroots presence in the area.  The media is going to CRAP when they see 4 30' long banners lining the streets and 500 supporters with signs and banners hanging from everything in the area LOL
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...for-USF-debate


Amazing grassroots effort, + rep!

Can't wait to see the pics and video.

----------


## torchbearer

zulu?

----------


## Feelgood

Reserved.

----------


## Lord Xar



----------


## Edward

> 


Nyuck, nyuck, nyuck!

+ rep

----------


## Tyler_Durden

I read somewhere that college students were not allowed to attend the debate. Is that true? What do we know about the audience selection or make up?

At the SC Fox debate where the "golden rule" was booed and Newt received standing ovations, it was determined that many in the audience were SCGOP silver Elephant Group members, an apparently Neo-con friendly group....

----------


## Edward

Count on Ron to be asked a question about opening relations with Cuba in an attempt to draw the Cuban-American vote away from him.

----------


## Lord Xar

> Count on Ron to be asked a question about opening relations with Cuba in an attempt to draw the Cuban-American vote away from him.


You are probably right.

----------


## ZanZibar

> stop using this military time nonsense


It's not "military" time, it's 24 hour time, and makes much more sense BTW.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Yeah, hopefully there are no Silver $#@!s in the crowd this time.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

What's the twitter hashtag(s) for tonight?



Edit: looks like #FLdebate

----------


## purepaloma

Could be a really good debate now that Mitt/Newt are in FULL BATTLE mode.

----------


## JK/SEA

uh, just one comment here, and this concerns the 3 stooges poster..................EPIC.

thankyou. It is now replacing my Ron and Joe Rogan pic on the Jay Leno show on my desktop.

----------


## newbitech

> 


Oh man, I'd love to get that on some placards to post up around key locations in Florida.  That is just an amazing contrast right there.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Gingrich looks a bit like Hannibal Lecter in that pic.

----------


## newbitech

Out of curiosity, how much would it be worth to have that image splattered all over the national debate tonight?

----------


## speciallyblend

proud to say thanks to revpac , i have not watched cnn,fox or msnbc news since the sc primary. I have no plans to watch fox,cnn or msnbc, screw them.  cnn,fox and msnbc are dead in my book.

----------


## Fermli

The debate is 2 hours long, right?

----------


## newbitech

Sketchup Girl Supports Ron Paul

----------


## LisaNY

> Gingrich looks a bit like Hannibal Lecter in that pic.


yeah, a really fat Hannibal Lecter.

----------


## tfurrh

> stop using this military time nonsense


because calling the 24 hours in a day by their hour is such nonsense.

----------


## wgadget

I personally see Swingrich as Caligula.

----------


## angelatc

> because calling the 24 hours in a day by their hour is such nonsense.


When in doubt, Matt's an idiot. The 24 hour clock is simply not the way most people think,  which makes it harder for people to figure out.  AM and PM they get.

----------


## smithtg

gawd the obama news network running it tonight?  found this nugget

It will be moderated by NBC Nightly News anchor Brian Williams, and include panelists Adam C. Smith of the Tampa Bay Times and Beth Reinhard of National Journal.

one article from adam smith
http://www.tampabay.com/blogs/the-bu...-test-ron-paul

beth reinhard - pretty biased

http://www.nationaljournal.com/2012-...aked--20120107

http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/...n-2012/250715/

should be a fun crowd of losers running this one

----------


## torchbearer

newt getting a boost helps us.
a three man race is how we win. two man race we lose.
and the more gingrich supporters hate romney, the better for us. and vice-versa.
now we can sit back and play nice guy why those two eat each other's lunch.

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

9PM PT? Booooooooo

Guess we're gonna have to do the live stream online here on the West Coast

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Here's a new angle I want to throw out there to see what people think...

Romney and Santorum have been out of a leadership role for about 5 years, Gingrich over a decade; so why not draw attention to that fact? Could it have any impact or not? Something like, "I was back in Washington fighting for less spending, fighting against the debt ceiling issues, and that was just last Wednesday. Unlike you Mr Speaker who have been absent from government too long to be able to lead on day one as President, unless we can count your time as a lobbyist as tenure in government?"

Will this arguement of 'current service in government' back fire on us?

----------


## wgadget

> 9PM PT? Booooooooo
> 
> Guess we're gonna have to do the live stream online here on the West Coast


9pm ET.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

That's great, I made this one up after the debate with a screen capture, but your's is much better! 






>

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

> 9pm ET.


That's what I assumed initially, but the press release says "9pm ET, 8PM CT, *and on the west coast at 9PM PT"*  - which means a 3 hour delay here on the west coast.

Weird..........could be a typo.

----------


## TwoJ

Was going to set up DVR and I don't see the debate anywhere, am I missing something?

----------


## libertygrl

> Not looking forward to a bunch of insider figures booing Ron (keep it classy, establishment). At least you know somewhere out there, another person at home is getting a truth bomb dropped on them, which will lead to them doing some indy research on RP.


I know.  I'm not going to subject myself to Ron Paul standing all the way over in the corner again and hardly getting any questions.  Now that he came in 4th place the blackout is going to get even worse again.   He needs to start getting aggresive when they intentionally skip over him.

----------


## pauliticalfan

All I'm gonna say is, if Ron doesn't GO THE F OFF about the TSA, it's gonna be a huge opportunity missed.

----------


## stuntman stoll

> Was going to set up DVR and I don't see the debate anywhere, am I missing something?


 last I saw, they still had fear factor on the nbc schedule. I read a news article saying that nbc will be showing it, but because they hadn't gotten confirmation from mittens until today, they didn't put it on the schedule

----------


## TwoJ

> last I saw, they still had fear factor on the nbc schedule. I read a news article saying that nbc will be showing it, but because they hadn't gotten confirmation from mittens until today, they didn't put it on the schedule


Perfect thanks - +rep

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> I know.  I'm not going to subject myself to Ron Paul standing all the way over in the corner again and hardly getting any questions.  Now that he came in 4th place the blackout is going to get even worse again.   He needs to start getting aggresive when they intentionally skip over him.


Or be like Mitt and just answer the question with what ever you care to talk about.

Moderator: So Dr Paul, why aren't you actively campaigning here in Florida? Is it because of your last place finish in SC?

Paul: I'm glad you brought up the debt ceiling crisis...

----------


## JK/SEA

its time.

----------


## Johnnybags

bump

----------


## jcarcinogen

Is this going to air on msnbc?

----------


## Indy Vidual

NBC tonight, nice, thanks for the alert.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Yeah, hopefully there are no Silver $#@!s in the crowd this time.


Wow, you just gave me a great idea for a new type of silver round.

----------


## alex_florida

> I would of driven to USF if they had been selling tickets to the public.


me too

----------


## dancjm

anyone have a stream?

thanks.

----------


## Created4

I checked my Time Warner listing and do not see this debate listed tonight??

----------


## TwoJ

> I checked my Time Warner listing and do not see this debate listed tonight??


----




> last I saw, they still had fear factor on the nbc schedule. I read a news article saying that nbc will be showing it, but because they hadn't gotten confirmation from mittens until today, they didn't put it on the schedule

----------


## pauliticalfan

NBC live stream anyone?

----------


## ZanZibar

> NBC live stream anyone?


prolly on www.MSNBC.com

----------


## pacelli

So just as a heads up, evidently USF wasn't selling tickets to members of the public, NOR the students at USF.

We're dealing with a stacked audience going in, folks.  Heads up.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> prolly on www.MSNBC.com


I'd rather watch an actual NBC broadcast livestream, to see what headlines and other shenanigans they pull.

----------


## matt0611

I'm in the Boston area (comcast) and on my NBC it shows Fear Factor at 9est and on MSNBC it shows The Rachel Maddow Show.

Am I missing something here?

----------


## ericthethe

> So just as a heads up, evidently USF wasn't selling tickets to members of the public, NOR the students at USF.
> 
> We're dealing with a stacked audience going in, folks.  Heads up.


Yep, I have a bad feeling Paul is going to get heavily booed again.

----------


## MsDoodahs

I'm not going to watch, will read what you guys are saying about it.

----------


## Tina

> I'm in the Boston area (comcast) and on my NBC it shows Fear Factor at 9est and on MSNBC it shows The Rachel Maddow Show.
> 
> Am I missing something here?


Directv is showing the debate at 8 pm. NBC channel 4.  Not MSNBC.

----------


## jcarcinogen

> NBC live stream anyone?


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3032553/.../nbc-politics/

----------


## maryiscontrary

God I hope he is aggressive tonight. He needs to bark more.

----------


## dancjm

I always get confused by the time over their, does it start in just over an hour?

----------


## georgiaboy

bump

----------


## steph3n

I am watching Atlas Shrugged on DVD... waiting on the debate.

----------


## steph3n

> I always get confused by the time over their, does it start in just over an hour?


Yes, it does it is 7:50PM Eastern now.

----------


## TheCaliforniaLife

> Yep, I have a bad feeling Paul is going to get heavily booed again.


I imagine it. The corporate sponsors are the ones handing out the tickets. How dare they allow pro-liberty people in the audience!

----------


## alex_florida

Is it on at 8pm EST or 9pm EST?

----------


## ConsideringRonPaul

So I'm guessing this thread means NBC decided on the debate over Fear Factor?

----------


## steph3n

> So I'm guessing this thread means NBC decided on the debate over Fear Factor?


Couldn't have joe Rogan wearing an RP shirt now could we?

----------


## yatez112

So Gingrich just released his Freddie Mac information (or some of it)...

He says he was hired as a historian.

Given his sly and deceitful moves in debates, Ron needs to call him on this.

Only within a gov't agency could a historian be hired to help manage government mortgages...and be paid $25,000 per month.

----------


## angelatc

> Couldn't have joe Rogan wearing an RP shirt now could we?


Maybe the debate will be hosted by Rogan, and will be in a format that we're totally not expecting!

----------


## pcgame

bump

----------


## dancjm

> Yes, it does it is 7:50PM Eastern now.


Thanks!

----------


## Kords21

> Maybe the debate will be hosted by Rogan, and will be in a format that we're totally not expecting!


That would be epic!

----------


## angelatc

> That would be epic!


Let's make Rick eat cockroaches.

----------


## steph3n

> Let's make Rick eat cockroaches.


Rat hair tortilla chips for Newt!

----------


## Edu

http://www.rentadrone.tv/debate/

or

http://www.rentadrone.tv/msnbc-live-rockinroosters/

Maybe! Can't tell but it said NBC debate tonight, someone please confirm.

----------


## Publicani

I just clicked through a few news channels. Fox, MSNBC,...
Mitt. Newt, and occasional Rick. No mention of Paul.
We know that they didn't let students in the audience.
The cards are stacked.
During the debate, they will marginalize Ron Paul.
His arms wavering will not be enough - he will be ignored.
Unless he does something dramatic - it's over.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Originally Posted by angelatc
> 
> Let's make Rick eat cockroaches





> Rat hair tortilla chips for Newt!


I think eating a copy of the Constitution and Bill of Rights would repulse them more!


*GO PAUL!!!*

----------


## toast

> Maybe the debate will be hosted by Rogan, and will be in a format that we're totally not expecting!


Santorum has to answer all his questions from the nearby gay club.

----------


## Edward

> I just clicked through a few news channels. *Fox*, MSNBC,...
> Mitt. Newt, and occasional Rick. No mention of Paul.
> We know that they didn't let students in the audience.
> The cards are stacked.
> During the debate, they will marginalize Ron Paul.
> His arms wavering will not be enough - he will be ignored.
> Unless he does something dramatic - it's over.


Brett Baier had a panel on earlier who talked about Ron and that it was obvious that Gingrich was adopting some of Ron's ideas, presumably to carry favor with him in the convention.

----------


## Bruno

> Brett Baier had a panel on earlier who talked about Ron and that it was obvious that Gingrich was adopting some of Ron's ideas, presumably to carry favor with him in the convention.


They actually said that?  They will never be invited on the show again.

----------


## George_K

I'm watching msnbc through the stream and they are having a go with saying Europeeeaaan like its an insult, without ever bringing an argument whats so bad about the Europeeeaaan way?

They are talking about the upcoming debate like its some kind of wrestling match. They talk about anything but the actual issues.

"If they would do a mud fight, who would win?"

----------


## Steve-in-NY

No point in watching this. We all know what's going to happen. Paul will be off to the side, hardly in camera shot, he will get passed over, unless its a setup question. He won't get rebuttals in. They will cut off his answers. Then, in the post debate if they bring him up at all it will be to marginalize and/or attack/ridicule him.

Then, if paul does amazing and comes away the clear winner, it will be under reported, and what is reported will be an effort to marginalize, discredit, attack or marginalize him. 
Complete waste of time and not worth getting me pissed off over.

Hope I'm wrong... But im not.
Enjoy it if you want. I pass. I'm done w the media as a whole.

----------


## Adam West

It is 11:15 in the morning here in Australia. I am working at home today and listening to music.

I put on some "Pink Floyd," and two words struck me.

                                                                             "Comfortably numb"

Says it all...

----------


## Bruno

> It is 11:15 in the morning here in Australia. I am working at home today and listening to music.
> 
> I put on some "Pink Floyd," and two words struck me.
> 
>                                                                              "Comfortably numb"
> 
> Says it all...


+ rep for Pink Floyd

----------


## phill4paul

WTF? Not on MSNBC channel. The NBC page won't load the debate. WTF? What if you held a debate and no one heard?

----------


## Adam West

> + rep for Pink Floyd


Hahaha. Good on ya MATE!

----------


## steph3n

> WTF? Not on MSNBC channel. The NBC page won't load the debate. WTF? What if you held a debate and no one heard?


Still 38 minutes

----------


## Edward

> They actually said that?  They will never be invited on the show again.


It was Charles Krauthammer who made that assertion. I believe he said that Newt wasn't trying to gain our support, but Ron's.

----------


## Bruno

Only at RPF can you have 87 posts and nearly 2000 views on a debate thread with more than half an hour before the debate actually starts.

----------


## phill4paul

> Still 38 minutes


 gotcha. thanks.

----------


## Edward

> Only at RPF can you have 87 posts and nearly 2000 views on a debate thread with more than half an hour before the debate actually starts.


We rule!

----------


## Hyperion

It's time for Ron to plant the seeds for the states post Florida.

----------


## cindy25

is this internet only?  NBC sched shows Fear Factor

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/

----------


## KramerDSP

> No point in watching this. We all know what's going to happen. Paul will be off to the side, hardly in camera shot, he will get passed over, unless its a setup question. He won't get rebuttals in. They will cut off his answers. Then, in the post debate if they bring him up at all it will be to marginalize and/or attack/ridicule him.
> 
> Then, if paul does amazing and comes away the clear winner, it will be under reported, and what is reported will be an effort to marginalize, discredit, attack or marginalize him. 
> Complete waste of time and not worth getting me pissed off over.
> 
> Hope I'm wrong... But im not.
> Enjoy it if you want. I pass. I'm done w the media as a whole.


See, I was thinking this the whole day. And I still can't help myself. I'm a sucker for pain. Why do we put ourselves through this? And I bet it is a million times worse for Paul being on stage with these criminals and liars.

----------


## pacelli

> Is it on at 8pm EST or 9pm EST?


9 PM eastern.  Evidently one of the 2012 presidential primary websites had the date wrong, listed as 8pm eastern, which has caused a lot of confusion.

----------


## steph3n

no wonder Atlas shrugged tanked at the box office, it is the definition of 'this movie sucks'

----------


## Edward

> Why do we put ourselves through this?


I imagine that it has something to do with intermittent rewards. At least once a debate, Ron throws out a zinger that has me pumping my fist (e.g. "I'm the Commander in Chief", "embassy the size of the Vatican", exchange with Santorum in last debate).

----------


## Bruno

On debate night, if your stomach isn't in knots, you're not doing it right.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Only at RPF can you have 87 posts and nearly 2000 views on a debate thread with more than half an hour before the debate actually starts.


We know how to tailgate! 


*Goooo LIBERTY!!!*

----------


## NinjaPirate

Uhhh, I don't see it anywhere on the TV! O.o

----------


## steph3n

> Uhhh, I don't see it anywhere on the TV! O.o


Still 27 minutes my friend.

----------


## SlowSki

did anyone see the video Ron just put on his facebook.... so awesome!

----------


## KramerDSP

For the newbies...

Settings >> Advanced Settings >> Scroll to the bottom, adjust to 40 posts per page >> Save

4 times less the clicking for the debate threads.

----------


## dancjm

> did anyone see the video Ron just put on his facebook.... so awesome!


Post here please?

----------


## Kords21

Hope the other candidates had to drive through that showing of Ron Paul supporters

----------


## MJU1983

Is the debate on in all markets?  NBC @ 8pm CST for me shows a new episode of _Fear Factor_...?

----------


## NinjaPirate

> Still 27 minutes my friend.


I know that, but it's not on the tv listings.

----------


## Adam West

> On debate night, if your stomach isn't in knots, you're not doing it right.


I pre-plan. Make sure I don't have to drive and buy a bottle of Vodka or Scotch. 

Achieves about 50% results... Gotta keep some fire in the belly!

----------


## cdw

> did anyone see the video Ron just put on his facebook.... so awesome!


Just saw it. Wow. I see why the scumbags at NBC banned students and general population from the debate tonight.

Might as well take my advil right now so that it kicks in by the time the debate starts. It's gonna be a long night.

----------


## Kords21

Dr. Paul is going to be pumped after that welcome from the crowd outside. He's going to need it to endure the stacked audience inside.

----------


## yeshuaisiam

Ron has got to absolutely be stunning or do something dramatic or its over folks.   Skip the B.S. questions and address the camera and tell the American people that our economy will collapse, the debt will never be repaid, and none of the candidates are offering REAL solutions except for him. 

The nation needs HARD facts, slowly delivered, to understand the danger we are in.   He needs to address that the other candidates do not want to tell the people of the danger we are in financially, because "nobody wants to face hard facts".   

Screw all the detour questions and just say what he wants.   Address the cruelty and non-constitutional acts that the TSA did to his son and let the people know that as president he'll put a stop to the disgusting behavior of the TSA.

That's it.  Dangerous finances.   TSA. 

If they continue to ignore him, speak up and demand to be heard.  State the media is biased obviously, and want to pick the candidate for the people.  State the dangerous facts, warn the people, let them know slowly and clearly that he has a real plan for this danger, and then WALK OFF. 

Somethings got to happen, because the same ol same ol, well folks, he was in 4th place in SC and isn't polling that great in FL.  Shine, drama, or its done.

----------


## KramerDSP

> did anyone see the video Ron just put on his facebook.... so awesome!


Yep, that's great! Are we doing something similar for the Thursday debate?

----------


## matt0611

Check out the scene on the way to the debate, posted by Paul on facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151193984565215

----------


## SlowSki

I can't stop watching that video....

----------


## Kords21

Is there a reliable stream for this debate?

----------


## Revolution9

> stop using this military time nonsense


Old hard bitten Sarge was at a party and this cute little hottie comes up to him a bit before midnite after drinks had flowed for a bit and liking a man in a uniform and starts teasing him and asks him when the last time he had sex was. "Nineteen fifty seven ma'am". She grabs him and hauls him off to a spare room telling him she will loosen him up. They get it on and emerge form the bedroom. She tells him "That was great for someone who hasn't had sex for decades."  Old Sarge looked down at his watch and replies "Decades ma'am? By my reckonin' it's now twenty three forty five so that was about five hours ago".

Rev9

----------


## Steve-in-NY

> Old hard bitten Sarge was at a party and this cute little hottie comes up to him a bit before midnite after drinks had flowed for a bit and liking a man in a uniform and starts teasing him and asks him when the last time he had sex was. "Nineteen fifty seven ma'am". She grabs him and hauls him off to a spare room telling him she will loosen him up. They get it on and emerge form the bedroom. She tells him "That was great for someone who hasn't had sex for decades."  Old Sarge looked down at his watch and replies "Decades ma'am? By my reckonin' it's now twenty three forty five so that was a about than five hours ago".
> 
> Rev9


worth it. I lold

----------


## MJU1983

> Is there a reliable stream for this debate?


According to Ron's FB page: You can catch it live here: http://www.nbcpolitics.com/

----------


## Barrex

Did this started I dont see live feed on NBC Politics? Any other feed?

----------


## Sarge



----------


## PursuePeace

> According to Ron's FB page: You can catch it live here: http://www.nbcpolitics.com/


thanks.

----------


## Kords21

> According to Ron's FB page: You can catch it live here: http://www.nbcpolitics.com/


Thanks!

----------


## PursuePeace

> Did this started I dont see live feed on NBC Politics? Any other feed?


It hasn't started yet, starts in about 10 minutes.

----------


## BUSHLIED

is this airing nationally? I can't find it on comcast cable. Anyone?

----------


## moderate libertarian

Any good online stream links to watch debate?

----------


## mikeforliberty

8 minutes!

----------


## mike6623

It's not on tv? Can't see it anywhere on my guide

----------


## kmalm585

This isn't being broadcast on TV? I'm from PA.

----------


## cdw

It will be on tv yes.

----------


## devil21

What's the point of a debate that isn't on tv at all?  Nobody will see it except us hardcore politics nerds.  Boo.

----------


## jamezelle

cant find it on ohio  time warner cable

----------


## Feelgood

Should I bother to record the stream?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Jesse Ventura was the answer to one of the questions on this stupid game show.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> Should I bother to record the stream?


would be nice ^^;; i dont want to give msnbc ratings/views. plus their stream is failing

----------


## kylejack

Don't want to read 14 pages, but is this really happening? My DVR guide is showing Fear Factor...

----------


## pauliticalfan

Boeing.

----------


## Bruno

It's an NBC debate, for those who were asking.

----------


## Fort Lauderdale

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3032553/.../nbc-politics/

----------


## pauliticalfan

Killer whale.

----------


## mikeforliberty

> Don't want to read 14 pages, but is this really happening? My DVR guide is showing Fear Factor...


For Ron Paul fear is not a factor.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Don't want to read 14 pages, but is this really happening? My DVR guide is showing Fear Factor...


Starts in 2 minutes.

----------


## cdw

NBC is airing it, regardless of what the guides are saying. MSNBC should be airing it too.

----------


## Adam West

I'm going to listen to "Pulp Fiction" in the background and rely on you guys to give me the blow by blow. Pouring a "Irish Coffee" now...

----------


## Tina

> cant find it on ohio  time warner cable


It will be at 8 pm in Ohio.  NBC

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Killer whale.


I knew orca was whale. Didn't get the killer part. 

Wonder where those people go when they drop.

----------


## Oddone

In the DFW area the Debate will be on KXAS, which shows NBC. ATT Uverse shows it fixing to come on. Check your local station who usually shows NBC.

----------


## Tina

> I'm going to listen to "Pulp Fiction" in the background and rely on you guys to give me the blow by blow. Pouring a "Irish Coffee" now...


One of my all time favorite movies.

----------


## mikebz5

Debate on NBC!

----------


## devil21

Ok its on after all.

----------


## jamezelle

its 9pm in ohio right now debate is on!

----------


## bluesc

Starting on the stream!

----------


## Publicani

sTARTED!

----------


## steph3n

If your TV says Fear Factor, put it there anyway, it is the debate

----------


## Kords21

Let's get ready to rumble

----------


## green73

Hey, it's Greenspan's wife. This should be fair.

----------


## tuggy24g

Well lets see if they give Ron Paul speaking time and Ron Paul can nail this debate like he did last time. Good debates are what is key to get Ron Pauls message out since we all know the media will not!!

----------


## axlr

Let's begin with Speaker Gingrich...

----------


## Bruno

If Ron brings up Rand's detainment by the TSA, slam a beer/drink/smoke a bowl.

----------


## IterTemporis

Someone mentioned that they thought they would ask Paul about Cuba.. I believe that you are right, judging by the introduction.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Notice how Ron's pic was further from the white house. Psyc ops much?

----------


## AlexG

Wait a minute this aint Fear Factor

----------


## Publicani

cUBA WILL BE DISCUSSED!

----------


## MsDoodahs

I don't want to watch it but I'm tuned in for now.

We shall see how long I can tolerate the bull$#@!.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Twitter war starts now:

https://twitter.com/#!/TonyStuntz/st...29529524277248

----------


## fisharmor

thank god no anthem

----------


## The Gold Standard

Congressman Paul, since you believe that Social Security is unconstitutional, what would you do for the seniors that would die in the street should you become president?

----------


## steph3n

Good intro so far....Paul is on the far right side though

----------


## devil21

They're calling for no audience reactions whatsoever.  Let's see how it works.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Wow, low blow Brian.

----------


## jonhowe

Not a good 1st question for us...

----------


## Kords21

Already running with the electability issue, Paul/Romney had better bring up the ballot access issue

----------


## Bruno

> Good intro so far....Paul is on the far right side though


Better than the far left

----------


## jamezelle

> Wow, low blow Brian.


i know right

----------


## steph3n

Newt gets the first question AGAIN?!!!

----------


## Oddone

Already not anwsering the question!

----------


## freneticentropy

Gingrich invokes Reagan within first 5 seconds.  Drink!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

"Electability, do you have any sir?"

----------


## Bruno

Third word "Reagan".  Drink!

----------


## Jack Bauer

Reagan already?

But it just started...

Screw it. I'm playing the GOP-Reagan drinking game from the start!

----------


## bronc_fan23

Normally the debate's hashtag is already trending. Nothing so far on Twitter.

----------


## FrancisMarion

Newt just described Ron Paul.....

----------


## Cinderella

Anyone else notice the emphasis of 3 candidates?

----------


## axlr

> Let's begin with Speaker Gingrich...


Called it, yes!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

Ron Paul needs to mention that Newt and Rick aren't on the ballot in whatever states and therefore can't get those 500+ delegates. Making them literally unelectable.

----------


## KramerDSP

> Wait a minute this aint Fear Factor


Are you sure? I feel like I'm a contestant right now.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

> "Electability, do you have any sir?"


Ah, the moment I became a Ron Paul supporter.

----------


## Tobias2dope

Newt Seems drunk / sick tonight. Which strangely makes him sound better

----------


## Bruno

"The only time in your lifetime, Brian, that a speaker of the house was nailed with $300,000 in ethics violations"

----------


## Jack Bauer

Newt's I left = I was removed for ethics violations.

----------


## fisharmor

Did everyone else's stream just lock up?

----------


## Machiavelli

> Ron Paul needs to mention that Newt and Rick aren't on the ballot in whatever states and therefore can't get those 500+ delegates. Making them literally unelectable.


this

----------


## Oddone

Gingrich is full of crap. Lol he was kicked out...

----------


## tuggy24g

I thought that it was only 60 seconds? Why is newt getting like more time?

----------


## WD-NY

Ron should point out that the idea of Newt being "an outsider" or that he's "anti-establishment" = a joke. 

Also, looks like Ron wore the jacket that doesn't fit right again?

----------


## axlr

Ok so 1st Gingrich, 2nd Romney

3rd Santorum
4th Romney
5th Gingrich

etc.

----------


## Kords21

Can Newt answer any question without it being 95% buzzwords?

----------


## RonPaulRules

Newt ran out of aqua net

----------


## Adam West

> One of my all time favorite movies.


We need Samuel L. Jacksons endorsement!

I hope Ron Paul strikes with "Great Vengeance and Anger."

I think I'll make myself a "Kahunna Burger."

----------


## LloydLiberty

This is on the main NBC channel

----------


## Jack Bauer

Does Mitt have an MBA?

He talks all bull and doesn't back it up what-so-ever.

He MUST have an MBA.

----------


## eleganz

OMG....ROMNEY ATTACKING SOMEBODY...WOW....


whos with me?

----------


## devil21

Hey!  Where's my Fear Factor?  What is this politics crap?  I don't pay for tv to watch these old guys talk.  Where's my remote?  Honey get me a beer and the chips.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Its not on?

----------


## green73

Lame cop-out newter

----------


## thehungarian

WARSHHHH-ington

----------


## Oddone

Have to give props to Romney. Although Newt just bullshits and acts like it is all lies. When in doubt, just pretend.

----------


## steph3n

Newt says they are lies....uhuh..

----------


## pauliticalfan

Wow...

----------


## Kords21

Newt seems a little off his game tonight

----------


## JVParkour

well, mitt has already surpassed the 1 minute time limit and he talked once...haha

----------


## Muwahid

I can see what kinda debate this is gonna be

----------


## kathy88

I'm nauseous already

----------


## bluesc

Debate fatigue. Can't watch.

----------


## angelatc

Trivia question:

In debates, The Olympics are to Mitt as 9/11 was to ____ ________ .

----------


## ghengis86

> OMG....ROMNEY ATTACKING SOMEBODY...WOW....
> 
> 
> whos with me?


me!!

----------


## tuggy24g

WOW give Newt and Mitt an hour in the first hour of the debate

----------


## MrGoose

It's just going to be Newt Romney...

----------


## MJU1983

Has Ron said anything?  I was in the can.

----------


## Tobias2dope

WTF!!!!!! Mitt and Newt 2 speaking times each so far and couting@@!@#@#$#@$@# STOP THEM STOP THEM

----------


## Rudeman

"Don't believe me" - Newt Gingrich

Couldn't have put it better myself.

----------


## Bruno

Silly me, I thought there were four guys still in the race.

----------


## Ekrub

Comcast in washington state, it's not on. Is there only a stream?

----------


## KramerDSP

Romney seems rattled to me. The pressure is on to him. Gingrich is trying to brush the issues aside as much as he can and make it about Obama.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

newt threw a shoutout about his website.  

something that's a GOOD idea.

----------


## Refresh the Tree

Newt, Rom, Newt, Rom.... here we go

----------


## green73

Newtered!

----------


## fisharmor

I am so singularly uninterested in watching leather muppets call each other liars tonight.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

LMAO @ Grinch "all those bad things he said about me are fase, I'm not going to refute them just as John McCain"

----------


## Publicani

AS if only two people on stage. Scam.

----------


## thehungarian

There is too much silence in the background. It's unnerving.

----------


## Bruno

> Trivia question:
> 
> In debates, The Olympics are to Mitt as 9/11 was to ____ ________ .


+ rep

When that's all you got, that's all you got.

----------


## WD-NY

Gingrich needs to get destroyed tonight. So far so good.

----------


## IterTemporis

I am actually glad to see Romney attacking Newt. When you are looking at this from the outside and understand what is going on, it's very interesting to watch.

----------


## BrunswickGuy

This is gonna be a Newt/Mitt advertisement night. Revolting.

----------


## otherone

FLOP SWEAT

----------


## Mattsa

It's already the "Mitt & Newt" show

It's the middle of the night here in the UK

I think I'm going to bed

Business as usual isn't it?

----------


## deputydon

30 second responses?

----------


## JVParkour

> Trivia question:
> 
> In debates, The Olympics are to Mitt as 9/11 was to ____ ________ .


The Ghoul!

----------


## Refresh the Tree

> Has Ron said anything?  I was in the can.


Hahahahahahahhaha, no.

----------


## dawnbt

> Trivia question:
> 
> In debates, The Olympics are to Mitt as 9/11 was to ____ ________ .


Rudy Guiliani!

----------


## Bruno

Mitt 3, Newt 3, Santorum/Paul on stage?

----------


## Kords21

I think Romney is worse at attacking people than Dr. Paul is

----------


## kahless

Gingrich and Romney destroying one another.  This is a good thing.

----------


## ghengis86

> Comcast in washington state, it's not on. Is there only a stream?


on at 9pm for you on PST

----------


## ghengis86

> Gingrich and Romney destroying one another.  This is a good thing.


yes, for sure

----------


## axlr

Kinda glad there is no applause allowed tonight.

----------


## KramerDSP

Gingrich sounds and looks terrible. He looks exhausted.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Gingrich and Romney destroying one another.  This is a good thing.


yessssss.  it is.

----------


## SeanSerritella

I have to admit, I like when Romney says that Gingrich had to resign in disgrace.

----------


## cdw

Will they shut the $#@! up already and ask another question.

----------


## Bruno

Mitt, he mentioned you, in fairness, we must allow you to respond an mention Newt....lather, rinse, repeat ad nauseum.

----------


## BrunswickGuy

> It's already the "Mitt & Newt" show
> 
> It's the middle of the night here in the UK
> 
> I think I'm going to bed
> 
> Business as usual isn't it?


Yeah, it's prolly not worth staying up. Greetings across the channel btw

----------


## Jack Bauer

*Newt: I told GOP to vote me as a corrupt speaker. For the children!*

----------


## sailingaway

grassroots outside

----------


## Kords21

The crowd not applauding is going to hurt Newt, he feeds off it. Silence is his kryptonite

----------


## Varin

They will bring Paul in on foreign policy. It is a national Journal debate.

----------


## WD-NY

So far so good. Romney is doing well with his attacks. Gingrich's shtick is getting old/tired. Santorum will hopefully pile on. 

Ron needs to just sound ALPHA.

----------


## devil21

I like seeing Newt spend all his time explaining his mountains of baggage.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Ethics Committees are 50/50 bipartisan, Grinch.

----------


## green73

AT least they're beating each other up

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

> Mitt, he mentioned you, in fairness, we must allow you to respond an mention Newt....lather, rinse, repeat ad nauseum.


I know right? Disgusting.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

Ron is like "dooo beee dooo beeee dooooooo... dum dum dum dum dum  doooo beee dooo beee doo beee doooo"

----------


## Feelgood

Anderson. Anderson. Anderson.

----------


## fisharmor

> Gingrich and Romney destroying one another.  This is a good thing.


except everyone watching is going to turn it off, and never see the liberty gold that's gonna be in the next hour.

----------


## mike6623

When all people see is 2 people being the focus of EVERY DEBATE, ah $#@! it. $#@! It all, this $#@! pisses me off

----------


## PursuePeace

sailingaway... thank you.

----------


## JVParkour

Now its Santorums turn, poor old Ron, he freakin gets ignored like crazy.

----------


## Refresh the Tree

> The crowd not applauding is going to hurt Newt, he feeds off it. Silence is his kryptonite


Agreed.

----------


## green73

> Gingrich sounds and looks terrible. He looks exhausted.


I hear he lives on marshmallows

----------


## tuggy24g

> Comcast in washington state, it's not on. Is there only a stream?


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3032553/.../#.Tx4QpPmGcYw

----------


## RonPaul101.com

In talking about housing, did Mitt Romney say "Floridiots"? Sure as hell sounded like he did... he may have meant Floridians, but I swear he just said Floridiots.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Santorum describing Ron Paul again. 

"consistent conservative"

----------


## Publicani

Santorum

----------


## Lord Xar

The media is creating the narrative of Newt and Mitt only.

If RON PAUL is not gonna interject and speak up - what else is there to do. If you are gonna allow them to promote the agenda, then what else is there to say. Speaking once every 20minutes is NOT gonna do it.

----------


## PursuePeace

> The crowd not applauding is going to hurt Newt, he feeds off it. Silence is his kryptonite


was thinking the same thing.

----------


## boethius27

Is there a doctor in the house?  I haven't seen on yet.......

----------


## Publicani

Ron Paul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! where?????????????????????????

----------


## Machiavelli

bring up how santorum and newt cant get over 500 delgates

----------


## Kords21

Nice reminder of Santorum getting his ass beat in his last election

----------


## Bruno

Ron is going to drop some truth bombs in a few seconds/minutes/hours, when he gets the chance.

----------


## MJU1983

My debate summary:

https://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/statu...32383479713792




> Blah blah blah blah blah - @newtgingrich @MittRomney. Summary of #NBCdebate so far. #FLDebate #tcot

----------


## WD-NY

> They will bring Paul in on foreign policy. It is a national Journal debate.


Good. If Ron doesn't have his foreign policy answers down cold at this point (after the disastrous FOX SC debate) then he/we deserves whatever negative spin the media throws at us.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I hear he lives on marshmallows


and tic tacs.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Kinda glad there is no applause allowed tonight.


^&*# that.

If there are any RPF posters following this thread on a mobile device in the audience, for the love of God and liberty, clap.  Clap until your palms bleed.  Freedom of speech, &#*$&@#*s.  

See how dumb censorship is?  See how much more stupid self-censorship is?

CLAP.

----------


## otherone

Santorum's makeup is running...

----------


## kahless

> Nice reminder of Santorum getting his ass beat in his last election


About time.  I have been waiting for that in every debate.

----------


## Jack Bauer

*Santorum: I wanted to bomb Iran before anyone else.*

----------


## rpwi

Each candidate only gets one minute a peice...yet Paul hasn't spoken 15 minutes in

----------


## redmod79

4 minutes for santorum

----------


## axlr

Paul getting to speak...OMG

----------


## tuggy24g

OMG RON PAUL!!!! GO guys outside hahaha yes!!!

----------


## Bruno

Woot for outside supporters cheering!!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Electability....called it.

----------


## fisharmor

$#@!IN STREAM FROZE, what's the question!!!!!!

----------


## pauliticalfan

$#@! YOU BRIAN!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jsingh1022

$#@! BRIAN WALLACE

----------


## kathy88

$#@! u honest plans

----------


## JVParkour

These people suck. OMG.

----------


## Tina

> We need Samuel L. Jacksons endorsement!
> 
> I hope Ron Paul strikes with "Great Vengeance and Anger."
> 
> I think I'll make myself a "Kahunna Burger."


Ha! You've watched it as many times as I have.

----------


## PursuePeace

UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kords21

yes, bringing up head to head polls with obama!

----------


## eleganz

what kind of BS first question is that?

----------


## IterTemporis

Did you guys see that smirk on the guy sitting in the audience behind Brian?

HE MENTIONED THE POLLS V. OBAMA.

----------


## Lord Xar

what happened?

----------


## MJU1983

Slow down Ron... Love ya buddy!

----------


## bluesc

Why is everyone so pissed this time? Sum it up.

----------


## Kords21

Attacking Newt! nice

----------


## Bruno

Ron took a $#@! ass question and knocked it out of the park.

----------


## mk8

It's not even on tv where Im at? Theyre showing NBC nightly

----------


## flightlesskiwi

3rd party candidate question.

----------


## kathy88

Oh snap

----------


## runamuck

Take a deeeeeeep breath Ron

----------


## Tod

I'll guarantee you that RP's comment about Iowa delegates went RIGHT OVER THE HEADS of 90% of the voters.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

First reaction from the crowd is because of a Ron Paul joke.

----------


## PursuePeace



----------


## eleganz

wtf?  this isn't even a freaking debate....

Brian Williams pushing Gingrich???

----------


## flightlesskiwi

pushing Ron to support Newt as the nominee.

dammit, Ron!!  don't play into it!!

----------


## steph3n

bahhh that was a trippin there giving newty a talking spot again.

----------


## playpianoking

Gingrich stealing Paul's points so the old people will feel better about him.

----------


## Jack Bauer

*Ron: Suck up to me Newt.

Newt: Let me suck up to you Ron.*

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Take a deeeeeeep breath Ron


This. This. This.

----------


## axlr

Ron Paul destroyed that question.

----------


## green73

streams 
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3032553/.../nbc-politics/
http://unite4peaceonearth.info/tsoul...nbc/index.html

----------


## runamuck

What the heck is Ron doing? He's just too honest of a man to lay a true attack...

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

Fortunately no one is watching this.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Why is everyone so pissed this time? Sum it up.


Ron Paul gets asked a 3rd party question. Does he have any electability. Same $h!t.

----------


## SeanSerritella

Ron spoke a little too fast there. He still sounded good at the end though.

----------


## Refresh the Tree

Ron should've gotten PISSED at the 3rd party question.  "I am in this to win it and bring the CHANGE we need!"

----------


## JVParkour

Now Newt is saying he is a Ron Paul with a neocon foreign policy.

----------


## Oddone

Ron Paul is always nice. But we all know Ron Paul would never endorse Newt.

----------


## KramerDSP

Oh, is that John King Jr. in the left hand corner behind Brian Williams?

----------


## Kords21

Nice to see Ron Paul getting a reaction out of this crowd in a positive manner

----------


## PaleoForPaul

Ron paul
Speaking
Time so
Far:

2:12 of 18 minutes

----------


## PaleoPaul

He's going after Ron Paul for the third party question, and Romney for the tax returns.

Looks like they're attacking everyone but Newt

----------


## Indy Vidual

Whoever wins the most recent state suddenly treats Ron pretty well.

----------


## tuggy24g

> $#@!IN STREAM FROZE, what's the question!!!!!!


Not sure if your using this one, but try this http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3032553/.../#.Tx4QpPmGcYw

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Hey Newt - NOBP!!!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Stupid first question.

----------


## steph3n

Everyone's voice sounds an octave deeper on the stage, the sound people adding some bass?

----------


## slamhead

> It's not even on tv where Im at? Theyre showing NBC nightly


Me also...WTF!!!! Not airing in Southern California.

----------


## libertskee

this $#@! is so fake

----------


## angelatc

Brian Williams is a dick.  That is all.

----------


## kathy88

Mitt is such a sleaze bag

----------


## Paulite

crap questions

----------


## MJU1983

> Everyone's voice sounds an octave deeper on the stage, the sound people adding some bass?


Maybe they were all out drinking last night?

----------


## Bruno

Channeling firey Ron...

----------


## dancjm

> Ron Paul is always nice. But we all know Ron Paul would never endorse Newt.


Exactly. And forcing the likes of Newt and Romney to compliment Paul on this or that policy will make more people enclined to check him out without prejudice

----------


## fisharmor

Here comes Mitt with teh Obama talk.... we all know you're blowing smoke up our asses about tax reform, Mitt.

----------


## Created4

> I'll guarantee you that RP's comment about Iowa delegates went RIGHT OVER THE HEADS of 90% of the voters.


Why? He said it was a straw poll vote. People understand that.

----------


## Firehouse26

Paul should say "Brian, why don't you ask Newt if he'll support me if I'm the nominee seeing as I'm on the ballot in states he is not, and myself and Romney are the only ones in the margin of error to beat Obama.  Why do you and the MSM all fail to ever ask this?!"

----------


## sailingaway

> Ron Paul is always nice. But we all know Ron Paul would never endorse Newt.


Newt already said he would never vote for Ron, so why should Ron vote for Newt? Not to mention why should ANYONE vote for Newt....

----------


## The Gold Standard

I'm sure Jim Grant thinks Newt Gingrich is a piece of $#@! human being. I doubt he would be anxious to have anything to do with his administration.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

this is the weirdest debate i've ever seen.

----------


## Kords21

The 3 stooges don't really seem into this debate, Paul seems the most fired up.

----------


## freneticentropy

Bah. Ron needs to be more assertive.  He's not 'doing as well as some of the others'.   He is in a statistical tie with Obama and doing  far better than Newt and Santorum, who have no chance to beat Obama.  Gotta drill that home.

----------


## Dublin4Paul

Dumb question to Ron, but he answered it quite well, considering. He just needs to take a few deep breaths and slow down a bit for a better delivery.

----------


## steph3n

Romney's voice in this debate (again everyone's voice is deep sounding), sounds like a robot talking into a fan.

----------


## JVParkour

WHO CARES BRIAN. Why does this matter?

----------


## sailingaway

> Paul should say "Brian, why don't you ask Newt if he'll support me if I'm the nominee seeing as I'm on the ballot in states he is not, and myself and Romney are the only ones in the margin of error to beat Obama.  Why do you and the MSM all fail to ever ask this?!"


Gingrich polls DEAD LAST against Obama of any of them.

----------


## otherone

People who make less than 200K only pay a small fraction in capital gains, Mitt.

----------


## kahless

> Oh, is that John King Jr. in the left hand corner behind Brian Williams?


For some fireworks they are going to bring John King out to ask Gingrich about "open marriage" again.

----------


## Indy Vidual

This stream works well:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post4086400

----------


## Bruno

Brian Williams really knows how to draw the boredom out of people.

----------


## Firehouse26

Are we going to elect someone who is "proud to pay alot of taxes?"   Obama lite!!!!!

----------


## RonPaul101.com

My answer to the 4rd party Q would be, "I don't think so, and more importantly I won't need to. If American voters feel that the  GOP Nominee isn't a true contrast to Obama, they'll likely vote for me or someone else even if that eventual person doesn't even run. You should stop worry about me and start worrying about why people are fed up with the same old choices for President. That's where I stand out."

----------


## LibertyPhanatic

Sooooooooo $#@!ing boring..........

----------


## wstrucke

> this is the weirdest debate i've ever seen.


i was just thinking this

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Brian Williams really knows how to draw the boredom out of people.


that's what it is...  it's like "meh meh meh"

"meh"

"meh"

and finally "meh"

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Do all 4 of them seem tired tonight?

----------


## Bruno

Quoting Greenspan....what a genious!

----------


## PaleoPaul

I can't even watch this.  It's so sleepy.  I'm going back to playing The Sims 3.

----------


## green73

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Varin

very much meh meh so far.

----------


## Indy Vidual

> Sooooooooo $#@!ing boring..........


Not that bad, the good parts will come.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Quoting Greenspan....what a genious!


lol

----------


## Deborah K

The link in the OP isn't working.  Is there another way to get this debate?

----------


## JVParkour

This is the worst debate I have ever seen.

----------


## drak

They probably wont even get to foreign policy tonight...too much on bs who make more money and who is going to show their taxes.

----------


## EBounding

This is the polar opposite of the other debates.  Just as pointless but a snoozefest.

----------


## eleganz

This is NOT a debate.

----------


## wstrucke

Ron... come on... get in there!

----------


## PursuePeace

> that's what it is...  it's like "meh meh meh"
> 
> "meh"
> 
> "meh"
> 
> and finally "meh"


lol... totally meh.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

pointless questions...

----------


## fisharmor

If anything, I think SC was an indicator that _no matter how much time they give Mitt in debates_, HE WILL STILL NOT STROLL TO THE NOMINATION.
So why don't they CUT THIS $#@! OUT?

----------


## Bruno

> Do all 4 of them seem tired tonight?


Brian Williams has hypnotised them into a deep coma, along with the audience, which might as well not be there.

----------


## mike6623

It's on, but it says fear factor. Seriously, they didn't update it. It's on, I'm watching it on basic cable

----------


## MJU1983

> The link in the OP isn't working.  Is there another way to get this debate?


Broadcast NBC or http://www.nbcpolitics.com/

----------


## Deinonychus

> The link in the OP isn't working.  Is there another way to get this debate?


www.nbcpolitics.com

----------


## JVParkour

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3032553/.../#.Tx4PzW8V16M

This one is working for me

----------


## Guitarzan

Newt's bone to Ron is a 'gold commission' headed by Jim Grant.

----------


## dancjm

> The link in the OP isn't working.  Is there another way to get this debate?


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3032553/ns/politics/

----------


## libertskee

newts trying to adopt ron's federal reserve and gold standard ideas then goes and quotes greenspan what a $#@!in liar

----------


## dt_

Lol it's Mitt's good old "slight stutter to appear sympathetic" tactic

----------


## TexasJake

> i was just thinking this


yeah... this is odd.

----------


## Rudeman

The stream keeps locking up on me, a refresh tends to work though.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Brian Williams has hypnotised them into a deep coma, along with the audience, which might as well not be there.


it's wearing off on me!!!  good grief!!!!

----------


## Firehouse26

We need Ron to get fired up like back in the 80's when he got on that guy for being fat......that's the Ron I need right now

----------


## Varin

http://www.phstream.com/2010/09/watc...ve-stream.html works for me

----------


## Bruno

> This is NOT a debate.


Have any of them been debates, as opposed to staged Q&A sessions for "fireworks"?

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

> *Santorum: I wanted to bomb Iran before anyone else.*


 lol

----------


## bunklocoempire

> The link in the OP isn't working.  Is there another way to get this debate?


http://www.stream2watch.me/live-tv/nbc-live-stream  this ones working for me

----------


## mike6623

I would drag my pecker through broken glass just to hear her fart through a walkie talkie

----------


## kathy88

Frothys unique all right

----------


## Publicani

what did I miss? Ron Talked? 24 minutes in...

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> The stream keeps locking up on me, a refresh tends to work though.


be glad.  i feel like my 77 year old grandpa must have when he'd sit at the mall and "people watch" and then fall asleep 3 minutes later.

----------


## axlr

Brian: And to Congressman Paul a quest-

Paul: No, I have a question for you. Why are you ignoring me?

----------


## WD-NY

Come on Ron. Get in there.

----------


## ZanZibar

> The link in the OP isn't working.  Is there another way to get this debate?


try www.MSNBC.com

----------


## ashura

Santorum is giving the answer Paul should be giving.

----------


## Created4

I don't see that many people will watch this debate. The Thursday one will be more important. This one is not even on right now on the West Coast, and not in the TV directory at all.

----------


## redmod79

Santorum stealing Paul's ideas...

----------


## boethius27

> I would drag my pecker through broken glass just to hear her fart through a walkie talkie


This is the most entertaining part of the debate so far.

----------


## otherone

I think the venue is hot....everyone looks overheated and tired.  Liberal plot to make all the GOP candidates look awful...

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> what did I miss? Ron Talked? 24 minutes in...


Yes. They asked if he would run 3rd party or support Newt Gingrich.

----------


## Xenliad

I might fall asleep...

----------


## pauliticalfan

BRIAN SKIPPED RON!!!!

----------


## PaleoPaul

Looks like Santorum is trying to sound like he has a grasp on economics, but of course, he fails

----------


## Bruno

Ron, pretend that Morton Downey Jr. is blowing smoke in your face.  You remember.  Now get in there and respond with fire on the next question!!

----------


## dancjm

Ron just tried to jump in, without success unfortunately.

----------


## LukeP

depressing...

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

rabble rabble lie rabble rabble rabble lie rabble lie rabble

----------


## Tobias2dope

So RP has like 1 minute out of 26 EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEFFFFFFFFFFFF THAT!.

By the way, everybody is trying to be him again

----------


## ZanZibar

> I think the venue is hot....everyone looks overheated and tired.


Ever been to FL?

----------


## Dublin4Paul

> Brian: And to Congressman Paul a quest-
> 
> Paul: No, I have a question for you. Why are you ignoring me?


Would be awesome.

----------


## dawnbt

I'd rather be watching The View.

----------


## sailingaway

> Bah. Ron needs to be more assertive.  He's not 'doing as well as some of the others'.   He is in a statistical tie with Obama and doing  far better than Newt and Santorum, who have no chance to beat Obama.  Gotta drill that home.


I agree, he needs to say he polls better than Gingrich or Santorum do against Obama, and occassionally better than Romney.

----------


## robmpreston

And they skip Ron

----------


## Inkblots

Good heavens, this is deathly dull.  Why can't we get one - just one! - real debate?  The same questions to all the candidates, so we can compare and contrast their views?

----------


## BrunswickGuy

For heavens sake, even CNN can do better than that. 

lol@newt "I have never done lobbying."

----------


## flightlesskiwi

is it like this because it's in FL...??  FL known for the elderly... and it's winter... all the snowbirds...  

*YAWN*

----------


## PaleoForPaul

They should
Ask newt if
He would
Run
Third party if ron paul won the nomination

----------


## Publicani

30 minutes no Paul? Shame!

----------


## blazeKing

This is sleepier than watching a space program about black holes with morgan freeman....and definitely not as good

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

As much as I hate CNN all debates should be moderated by Wolf Blitzer

----------


## MJU1983

> 30 minutes no Paul? Shame!


He has spoken once.  It was fun.  Look forward to more.

----------


## KramerDSP

Newt Gingrich, doth do protest too much.

"The head of the watch unit, J.C. Watts, said he never saw me doing lobbying! So there!". A tell if I ever saw one.

----------


## IterTemporis

Another question for Newt to attack the  media.

----------


## green73

> This is the worst debate I have ever seen.


There's a lot of competition for that honor.

----------


## mk8

this is bull$#@!.

----------


## UK4Paul

"Hang on, folks... we're going for a 5 minute nap."

----------


## playpianoking

Romney & Gingrich talking past 15 minutes...

----------


## Publicani

what did he talk about?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Why would a lobbyist approach a watch committee anyway?  Lobbyists approach people who vote to give stuff, not people who have oversight on fraud and mismanagement...

----------


## cdw

For $#@!'s sake...

----------


## WIwarrior

This is garbage.

----------


## mike6623

> 30 minutes no Paul? Shame!


One lame question thus far, don't you know? It's about newton and mittens, no one else matters...

----------


## Kords21

Get em Mitt!

----------


## sailingaway

> I'm sure Jim Grant thinks Newt Gingrich is a piece of $#@! human being. I doubt he would be anxious to have anything to do with his administration.


If it led to better policies I'm sure he'd do work, but it is just one of these 'let's have a government study' things. For Gingrich everything has a big government answer and you can'thave that much big government without the ability to devalue the dollar by printing more.

----------


## green73

The Meet the Press debate was horrible like this.

----------


## EBounding

OH it's on Now!...zzzzzzz

----------


## Feelgood

Ok you guyz are laggin out my stream!

----------


## Mattsa

It isn't a debate

It's a soap box for Romney and Gingrich

$#@!ing bull$#@! of the highest order.

----------


## Carehn

O no! I have forgotten. What have I missed?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

somebody nudge me when Ron gets a ??

----------


## mikeforliberty

Get him Mitt!

----------


## wide awake

good god.... I have the debate on and my 7 year-old is trying to put herself to sleep in her bedroom by reading diary of wimpy kid out loud to herself... maybe I should bring her out here to listen to this.

----------


## abstrusezincate

The good news is everyone is falling asleep.

If Paul doesn't win, Obama will.

----------


## Bruno

Worst damn debate ever

----------


## Standing Liberty

hey Moe, hey Larry?

----------


## sailingaway

> This is garbage.


this is why I read you guys then watch the highlights.  I'll fetch another picture of supporters....

----------


## sevin

I'm not watching this $#@!. I'd rather go read a book. I'll check out the highlights tomorrow.

----------


## Jlasoon

Newt is getting dragged through the mud.

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

Well at least no opponents are helping themselves with this crap.

----------


## Inkblots

NBC news is just terrible.  No wonder NBC is dying as a network.

----------


## yatez112

Wow. Romney figured it out..."historian" on Freddie Mac? LOL

----------


## otherone

Newt...the Million Dollar Historian...

----------


## Indy Vidual

> He has spoken once.  It was fun.  Look forward to more.


+1

----------


## Dublin4Paul

Pretty cool show you got going here, NBC. This new "The Newt and Mitt Show" should get some great ratings.

----------


## ZanZibar

> I'd drag mg pecker through broken glass just to hear her fart through a walkie talkie


 I'm not sure which part of your post is most disturbing...

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Can we recommend that Newt and Mitt just fight to the death? This back and forth crap is intentional so that the American people, the viewers, all think that these two are the only two running. It's BS.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> O no! I have forgotten. What have I missed?


mitt "meh meh meh"

"you are getting sleepy, very sleepy"

newt "meh meh meh"

----------


## Bruno

> somebody nudge me when Ron gets a ??


We'll wake you in the morning, it may take that long

----------


## bunklocoempire

> It isn't a debate
> 
> It's a soap box for Romney and Gingrich
> 
> $#@!ing bull$#@! of the highest order.


Seems to be a "who sucks less" kinda thing.

----------


## dancjm

This. Is. Terrible.

----------


## steph3n

this debate sucks mitten and newster.

----------


## Xelaetaks

I'm tweeting these biased $#@!s nonstop until they ask some $#@!ing questions to Ron Paul  @nbcnews #fldebate

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

30 minutes talking about electibity and gingrich... *sigh*

----------


## IterTemporis

Whoa.. What am I watching..?

----------


## Bruno

Is there a moderator in this free for all?

----------


## UK4Paul

> O no! I have forgotten. What have I missed?


Mittens: yadda yadda

Grinch: yadda yadda

----------


## bunklocoempire

oh... we're gonna look at the company books now...

----------


## Inkblots

Gah!  I can't take much more of this....

----------


## kathy88

This is sofa king retarded

----------


## runamuck

Man, I hate Newt... what a slimeball.

----------


## hammy

wtf is this

----------


## Windsurfer_For_Paul

These guys should both be thrown in jail, not be allowed to "debate".

----------


## devil21

Time for the Huckabee moment:

Paul and I didn't come here to umpire a ball game.  Can we speak?

----------


## PaleoPaul

Newt the REVISIONIST historian.  Two examples include his "The Founders would prosecute weed users" and his statements on Andrew Jackson.

----------


## axlr

> Is there a moderator in this free for all?


Only if Paul is talking...

----------


## ZanZibar

Ron must be out back having a smoke or something.

----------


## impaleddead

MITTENS BURRRRRRRNED NEWT

----------


## flightlesskiwi

awkward!!!!

----------


## Dr.3D

Wow, it's the Newt Romney show with a little Santorum mixed in once in a while.

----------


## dancjm

Actually, these guys are really hurting themselves. Let them go.

----------


## Kords21

Newt seems a bit pissed

----------


## libertskee

i am $#@!ing buggin im about to go crazy

----------


## Godmode7

Ron Paul highlights tube for this will be like 7minutes long at this rate-_-

----------


## giovannile07

Has Ron Paul even talked... Been watching for like ten minutes just been Santorum, Romney, and Gingrich...

----------


## green73

Maybe It Will Change 
 Posted on January 23, 2012 by Lew Rockwell 
                                   But so far, Brian Williams is b-o-r-i-n-g, and so is his debate.

----------


## The Gold Standard

Hopefully this will help Ron. Mitt and Fatass look like clowns.

----------


## RPfan1992

I missed the beginning. Has ron paul said anything yet?

----------


## Oddone

OMG! Why the hell do they keep going on and on. This is getting crazy, and the moderator isn't steping in lol..

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

wow.. newt is fukin romney lol *excuse my language*. he just called out romney.

----------


## Raziel420

moderator needs to be fired

----------


## Bruno

Newt's fireworks aren't working as well with the audience silenced, which is the only positive in this entire sham "debate", and I use that term very loosely.

----------


## pauliticalfan

WTF IS THIS?

----------


## SlowSki

this is why I think CNN has been the fairest to us during these debates.  This is horrible.

----------


## abstrusezincate

Joe Rogan should come out and give them both kendo sticks or something.  If we're going to fight, at least there should be some blows.

----------


## EBounding

OH I'm convinced.  Clearly Romney or Newt will be able to defeat Obama.

----------


## Patrick Henry

NEWT is a liberal

----------


## Indy Vidual

> Actually, these guys are really hurting themselves. Let them go.


+2

----------


## thesnake742

GOT IT. Paul and Santorum need to walk out, together.

----------


## Kords21

Dr. Paul should just go outside and hang out with his supporters. It's clear that he's not going to get any time.

----------


## wstrucke

> I missed the beginning. Has ron paul said anything yet?


Brian Williams asked him about running third party.  Does that count?

----------


## PaleoForPaul

2:12 of ron paul
So far

Gingrich pandering to old people
On medicare

----------


## devil21

Newt overtly supporting entitlements to old people.  Pander some more Newt.

So much for the minute time limit.

----------


## Lavitz

"And I'll say this is Florida." How brave of you, Newt. Defending Medicare expansion in Florida.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

TIME LIMITS AT ALL TONIGHT?

----------


## Bruno

Brian Williams is out smoking a bowl or something, this is ridiculous.

----------


## Inkblots

"I'll say this is Florida"?  Yeah, Newt, huge risk coming out in favor of Medicare expansion in Florida, the senior capital of the country.

What a sleaze.

----------


## yatez112

ahahaha. Romney is killing Newt. 

Newt is just waiting for someone to cheer. He can't survive without stupid sound bites.

Now he's having to nearly suck off Medicare Part D. Pander. Pander. Pander.

Looks like another trainwreck.

----------


## ONUV

zzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## libertskee

lets bombard nbc with emails

----------


## dancjm

> Ron Paul highlights tube for this will be like 7minutes long at this rate-_-


7 Minutes? Where is that going to come from?

----------


## Dublin4Paul

Really, though, is this actually a joke? Just to shake things up a bit? Like, will they soon come back after commercial break saying we got punk'd, then the real debate begins?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

i'm dying for a commercial break!!

----------


## tennman

Mitt's sticking it to Newt!!

----------


## wstrucke

I have to ask -- how is this debate format NOT manipulating the elections?  Isn't this illegal?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

HAHA Grinch puroudly supports Medicare part D

Seriously tho why are there three of CHarlie Brown's teachers debating each other?

----------


## Lucille

Newt:  Public Sector Good, Private Sector Bad.

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

is anything else going to happen or just going to be these 2 arguing?

----------


## sailingaway

they lined the whole street.  Ron has a short video clip at his facebook of it but I can't copy it to here.

----------


## donnay

Here we go...take up as much time as you can guys...SIGH

----------


## Patrick Henry

Mitt is hurting Newt

----------


## bunklocoempire

...soooo  is Brian Williams getting a pretzel or....

----------


## Feelgood

> I missed the beginning. Has ron paul said anything yet?


Just a bull$#@! question about electability and third party crap.

----------


## Inkblots

"We've let this go"?  Oh, gee, look, there's a moderator there...

----------


## EBounding



----------


## playpianoking

finally a break.  they laughed about welcoming the other two into the conversation...

----------


## badger4RP

this is ridiculous

----------


## FreeTraveler

Newt and Mitt beating each other to death. Ron standing by to KO the winner. This is actually working out just fine.

----------


## yatez112

If they start with Newt or Romney after the break...

----------


## UK4Paul

When was the last time the moderator said anything? Sheesh.

Ron Paul had better get a 10 MINUTE segment after this.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Shameful.

----------


## kathy88

Thank god a break

----------


## Lucille

"...welcome the other two gentlemen..."  That's might big of ya, you statist shill.

----------


## dancjm

Hahaha, Moderator: "we'll let the others in on the discussion"

Crowd grumbles as if to say, yeah so you noticed them then?!

----------


## Epic

Ron Paul has spoke for 2 out of 30 debate minutes.

AWESOME!

----------


## tuggy24g

o my $#@!ing god geez. This sucks majorly. Newt and Mitt keep arguing the whole effing time and no one else can get a word. What happened to that 60 seconds? I guess that went out the door.

----------


## Mark37snj

God I love the MUTE button!!! I can't listen to this crap, when I see Ron on the screen I un mute it but good grief I can only take so much of this BS, Im only human.

----------


## JVParkour

This had to happen because of the state of the race? WTF? Screw you Brian, that is the crappiest excuse ive ever heard

----------


## donnay

> HAHA Grinch puroudly supports Medicare part D
> 
> Seriously tho why are there three of CHarlie Brown's teachers debating each other?


It's the three stooges!!!  

Newt is also for microchipping the elderly!!!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> ...soooo  is Brian Williams getting a pretzel or....


and a gold star.

----------


## RonPaulFever

These debates just get worse and worse.  I hope voters see this circus for what it is.

----------


## Barrex

Call the people on the street outside to start screaming *LET RON PAUL SPEAK!!*

----------


## HeyArchie

I think they are convinced it is a Romney vs Gingrich election and thus that will be how the debate is.

----------


## Windsurfer_For_Paul

Next subject please

----------


## Standing Liberty

Did someone take the batteries out Brian?

----------


## WD-NY

Ugh... I'm so tired of Ron just sitting there, waiting to be called on. 

And when he does get his chance to speak, he stumbled and bumbles through 5 different ideas that only 30% of the audience understands.

----------


## awake

Is this a debate or an intervention?

..._You lobby too much, no you lobby too much_!

----------


## bluesc

So glad I'm not watching this $#@!.

----------


## Refresh the Tree

Worst. Debate. Ever.

I didn't think it could get worse than the Fox one last week.

----------


## axlr

> Ron Paul has spoke for 2 out of 30 debate minutes.
> 
> AWESOME!


120 seconds...

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> These debates just get worse and worse.  I hope voters see this circus for what it is.



i think they are asleep by now.

----------


## angrydragon

Audience: OMG, they're both F***** liberals.

----------


## IterTemporis

> they lined the whole street.  Ron has a short video clip at his facebook of it but I can't copy it to here.


It's the Marshall Center (:. That is a good choice, lots of traffic goes by there.

----------


## Pawl2012

Honestly, I think Romney just put a hurting on Newt.

----------


## KramerDSP

> "...welcome the other two gentlemen..."  That's might big of ya, you statist shill.


Brian Williams. SMH.

----------


## green73

> moderator needs to be fired


How so? Ron Paul is getting ignored.  Brian will probably get a raise.

----------


## Razmear

> Newt and Mitt beating each other to death. Ron standing by to KO the winner. This is actually working out just fine.


Yup, no worries about the last 10 minutes.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> 


So he is a professional!!  Lol!  Thank you for that!!

----------


## steph3n

Could we give Mitt and Newt some mma style gloves and a ring where they fight till one taps out of the race?

----------


## KramerDSP

> "...welcome the other two gentlemen..."  That's might big of ya, you statist shill.


Brian Williams. SMH.

----------


## airborne373

Newt was saved by the bell. I though he was about to cry. seriously I did.

----------


## abstrusezincate

You know, the problem Ron has is he answers the questions.

He ought to just say when he gets a chance, "Since this is the only two minutes I'm going to get, I'm going to lay this out.  I am the only candidate who believes in limited government up here, the only candidate who has fought for liberty, and the only candidate who can get the votes needed to prevent another 4 years of Barack Obama."

Gumption.

----------


## tuggy24g

I Brain was a good man after the break would go directly to Santorum/Ron. Not to newt or Mitt at all!

----------


## CasualApathy

Romney uses Newt's record *It's super effective!*

----------


## No1ButPaul08

It sucks Ron isn't getting time, but Newt and Mitt are doing nothing to help themselves.

----------


## IterTemporis

I am falling asleep.

----------


## Drex

yeah this debate sucks not because Ron isn't talking. Bad moderator and set up

----------


## MJU1983

> Worst. Debate. Ever.
> 
> I didn't think it could get worse than the Fox one last week.


Made some tweets, used that.  

https://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/statu...37176365428736




> Worst. Debate. Ever. - Give me some Ron Paul! #NBCdebate #FLDebate @RonPaul


https://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/statu...37961941782528




> So far we've learned that yes @newtgingrich IS a Progressive. Medicare Part D adds $16 TRILLION to national debt! #NBCdebate #FLDebate #tcot

----------


## ONUV

at least romney and gingrich are bloodying each other up. gingrich has been in defense mode. bragged about expanding government medicine. it may help him in florida but will hurt him in the long run.

----------


## Inkblots

This has been pretty dire, guys.  I may just turn it off and wait for the RP highlights reel.  All 4 minutes of it.

----------


## devil21

Is it possible that Newt and Romney are trying to bore people into turning this debate off and watching something else?  Better for them politically to make it boring so people don't listen to them smack each other around and nobody gets to hear RP (or Santorum for that matter) before the media goes back into complete blackout mode before the polls open?

----------


## dfalken

> Actually, these guys are really hurting themselves. Let them go.


Totally agree, they look like stupid children, let them destroy each other so that people eventually figure out they need to elect the adult in the room.  Personally I wouldn't mind seeing Romney destroyed in this race as I think Gingrich would be an easier target, especially since he isn't registered in several states.  It is really sad to realize how stupid the American public has become.

----------


## Publicani

ROn PAul said that about Newt a long time ago, He talked for about 10 seconds. Now, after Mitt repeated it for half an hour it sounds more convincing. Lobbying.

----------


## Sarge

Brian said to welcome the other two people when they come back. Dr. Paul has to nail it now.

----------


## MozoVote

Even after all these debates, this is the first one I felt like watching live. Mitt threw many punches... Gingrich standing there looking quizzical in a "WTF?" kind of way. I'm not sure who I'd say is winning the Bain/FreddieMac spin at the moment.. A lot to take in at once.

----------


## PaleoPaul

How long is this debate supposed to last?  Hopefully not more than an hour

----------


## TXcarlosTX

Did Newt just advocate for socialized medicine?

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> Mitt is hurting Newt


Yep..at least someone $#@!ing is, sheesh. ILL NEVER UNDERSTAND WHY RON JUST DOESNT JUMP IN. MITT JUMPED IN AND WASNT EVEN ASKED. WHy does Ron just stand there and let it happen!?? AHHHRGG x(

----------


## Raziel420

brian williams needs to be fired for being a garbage moderator. letting gingrich and romney go off on each other without stopping them only for break is ridiculous.

----------


## KramerDSP

Brian Williams is easily the worst debate moderator in modern American history. His affect and questioning oozes so much bias that it is downright smarmy in how elitist he is. These people disgust me.

----------


## RPsupporterAtHeart

Mitt is ripping up Newt because nobody in the media wants to, which is a plus.  Another huge plus is I've started my own drinking game to keep me entertained.  1 drink every time Newt says  "the fact is" or "let's be clear".    I'm frickin sauced already.

----------


## pauliticalfan

This is worse than the CBS debate.

----------


## green73

> they lined the whole street.  Ron has a short video clip at his facebook of it but I can't copy it to here.

----------


## NC5Paul

> Actually, these guys are really hurting themselves. Let them go.


I agree with the first sentence, but I disagree with the second. Yeah, they're hurting themselves, but ultimately voters will simply support whichever of them hurts himself the least so long as they're the only two who get time to speak. In order for Paul to win over voters, he has to present his positions to them. They're not going to magically jump to his side if they don't know who he is or what he stands for, no matter how much n00t and Willard damage themselves.

----------


## affa

MSM:  We'll just ask Ron Paul terrible questions.
BACKFIRE
MSM: Ok, let's ignore him
BACKFIRE
MSM: Ok... let's just make debates SO BORING nobody will ever watch, period.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

even the narrator's voice is whispering "fall asleep... fallllll assssssslleeeeeeep" to me

----------


## Inkblots

"An interesting night?"  What debate are YOU watching, Bri-Bri?

----------


## SeanSerritella

Have you noticed that no one in the audience is going crazy for Newt Gingrich in the audience? There's no fake applause. Fox had it so he would look good and CNN is full of zionists. NBC wants Obama to win.

----------


## Lucille

Santorum, of course.

----------


## dt_

Surprise surprise - Santorum gets a 3rd question while Paul has had just 1.

----------


## pauliticalfan

3 questions for Santorum... 1 for Paul. WOW!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Spread the money bomb on facebook...

*Post Status Updates & Comments on Ron Paul Facebook Pages*

*1.* Either type Ron Paul in the Facebook search box and hit "See more results for Ron Paul" in the dropbox...
*2.* Or use all of the Ron Paul Facebook pages that I've linked at the bottom of this post. The pages with the most likes are higher in the list.
*3.* Go to the wall of any Ron Paul page and hit "Everyone."
*4.* Now post a status update on the wall about the money bomb so that everyone that visits the page will see it. Use the example below.
*5.* Post a new status update on these pages every so often to make sure new people visiting the page will always see it.
*6.* If the Ron Paul page or any other page posts an official status update, make sure to get in there and leave plenty of comments.
*7.* The best thing we can do is to leave comments and status updates in places where large numbers of Ron Paul supporters will see them.
*8.* Copy the text below, paste it into your Facebook status box and post it. Below is an example image so you can see what it will look like.




> Pledge to Ron Paul's 2/14 Money Bomb and let's send the Media and the Establishment a very clear message, NO ONE BUT PAUL!
> 
> GOAL - 20,000 Facebook Event Pledges!
> Pledge Here - https://www.facebook.com/​events/315931335112891/




*(Upload a No One But Paul Image Banner to Advertise the Event)*

*1.* Save the following image to your computer and upload it onto Ron Paul Facebook pages as a status update.
*2.* It will show up in the news feed as a large highly visible banner. The image is sized exactly for this purpose.
*3.* After browsing and selecting your photo to upload, you can then include the note below with the website links.




> Pledge to Ron Paul's 2/14 Money Bomb and let's send the Media and the Establishment a very clear message, NO ONE BUT PAUL!
> 
> GOAL - 20,000 Facebook Event Pledges!
> Pledge Here - https://www.facebook.com/​events/315931335112891/

----------


## SurfsUp

Ron should just take off his microphone and threaten to walk out. "AM I GOING TO GET ANY QUESTIONS??? YOU CALL THIS A DEBATE???" All the while laughing and disgusted like it's a joke(Ron does this well, like with the santorum thing)

----------


## redmod79

What the $#@! Santorum got a Ron Paul question.

----------


## KramerDSP

Brian Williams said "nibbling around the edges" re: foreclosure. Ron needs to bring up nibbling around the edges of the Constitution.

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

Neither guy is coming out of this looking good. Lot of attack ad fodder. 

I could not agree less with Williams' characterization of this as interesting. It's been 100% the opposite, even if I wasn't a Paul supporter this has been terrible. Politics as usual, slinging mud at each other, nothing about solutions, nothing about a vision for the future, nothing about how to fix what's wrong with the country.

Awful. Brian Williams of the Council on Foreign Relations couldn't be happier.

----------


## Lavitz

Yeah, Santorum was the one who foresaw the housing crisis. I remember now.

----------


## EBounding

Ron Paul will be asked if he still denounces the Huntsman ad.

----------


## TurkishMarch

Lew Rockwell agrees...




> Maybe It Will Change
> Posted on January 23, 2012 by Lew Rockwell
> 
> But so far, Brian Williams is b-o-r-i-n-g, and so is his debate.

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

> 3 questions for Santorum... 1 for Paul. WOW!!!!!!!!


Well, he has won a state and finished higher in the last one.

----------


## Bruno

Hey, Ron Paul audience in attendance - Cheer for Ron Paul (when he gets a damn question!)!!   They won't throw you out!  We did it in Ames at the first debate, screw the rules, scream for Liberty!!!

----------


## Refresh the Tree

> Made some tweets, used that.  
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/statu...37176365428736
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/statu...37961941782528


@PapaColeman  Just followed you

----------


## otherone

Ask Paul about the newsletters...

----------


## donnay

Rick doesn't understand Captialism.  He pushes crony capitalism like the two stooges on the stage.  Let Ron Paul answer this!

----------


## tuggy24g

Yes Ron Paul yes!!

----------


## mport1

Just tuned in.  Can somebody tell me how Ron Paul has done so far?

----------


## rpwi

Things are going well...the more Newt and Mitt attack each other the more they are going to fall in the polls.

----------


## Deborah K

finally.

----------


## giovannile07

Finally Paul gets to talk.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Ron say you predicted this! Say it!

Edit: Yes! He said it! "I introduced legislation"

----------


## playpianoking

> You know, the problem Ron has is he answers the questions.
> 
> He ought to just say when he gets a chance, "Since this is the only two minutes I'm going to get, I'm going to lay this out.  I am the only candidate who believes in limited government up here, the only candidate who has fought for liberty, and the only candidate who can get the votes needed to prevent another 4 years of Barack Obama."
> 
> Gumption.


  Agreed.

----------


## Bruno

Oh, $#@!!  Ron Paul is in this debate?  I'm paying attention now.

----------


## devil21

> Have you noticed that no one in the audience is going crazy for Newt Gingrich in the audience? There's no fake applause. Fox had it so he would look good and CNN is full of zionists. NBC wants Obama to win.


The first thing out of the moderator's mouth was no applause or noise at all.

----------


## axlr

"Congressman Paul, let's ask you an obviously rigged question that makes you look bad..."

----------


## 3kgt

you guys are all negative nancies. he's killing this question.

----------


## Mckarnin

what about?

----------


## UK4Paul

I bet the commercials are more interesting.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## playpianoking

How do I change settings to see 40 comments per page?

----------


## bunklocoempire

*TRUUUUTH!!!!!*

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

He says more in 30 seconds than Tweedledee and Tweedlejerk did in 30 minutes.

----------


## ZanZibar

> 



Yeah that about sums it up!

----------


## PaleoPaul

Finally he answers a question.

----------


## mk8

get em ron!

----------


## thesnake742

WOW. Paul killing it.

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

> you guys are all negative nancies. he's killing this question.


Damn skippy. He has bodyslammed this question.

----------


## Bruno

....TARP funds these clowns supported

----------


## dancjm

Ron Paul - GREAT ANSWER!!!

Anyone watching this debate, just woke up. The Dr has the cure!!!

----------


## MJU1983

Ron Paul - knocks it out of the park!

----------


## dfalken

Nutter just looks in amazement, doesn't understand $#@! of what he is saying but he is trying to memorize what he is saying to later pretend it is his stance.

----------


## Deborah K

School em Ron.

----------


## Indy Vidual

Ron did really well

----------


## otherone

NAILED IT

----------


## axlr

Holy $#@!, that was beautiful.

----------


## Kords21

Hopefully, people will see the 3 stooges for what they are and that Ron Paul is the only guy who has a handle on the situation.

----------


## SlowSki

great answer... though i think he should have added in how low interest rates are hurting senior citizens.

----------


## dancjm

> *TRUUUUTH!!!!!*


This.

----------


## UK4Paul

The Internet stream hasn't come back on yet...

----------


## kill the banks

nice ron

----------


## fisharmor

30 seconds please...  Riiiiiight, Brian.

----------


## KramerDSP

Very good answer on the economy. 2 1/2 minutes of pure unadultered truth about how he predicted all of this 10 years ago, and how we can solve the problem.

----------


## steph3n

Wow they let him talk, and it was good, a bit over some heads but enough connected.

----------


## PaleoForPaul

Speaking time:  4:21 of 42:00

----------


## Publicani

Ron: "Liquidate the debt." WTF does he mean?

----------


## mikeforliberty

That was a really good answer by Ron.

----------


## No1ButPaul08

I usually don't like when Ron goes on an economics lesson during a debate, but that was GOLD

----------


## Bruno

Ron, channel your inner 1988, ala Morton Downey Jr.

----------


## WD-NY

That may have been Ron's best answer to govn't intervention in the market ever. 

Clear. Confident. Emotionally Charged.

----------


## Firehouse26

> Nutter just looks in amazement, doesn't understand $#@! of what he is saying but he is trying to memorize what he is saying to later pretend it is his stance.



haha, No $#@!, as I type this he just said "As Rep. Paul said"  hahahaha

----------


## nicname

Paul owned that question.

Mitt and Newt cherrypick his response and act like it is their own.  Everything they are talking about they learned from Ron.

----------


## donnay

Get government out our lives--business, medical and industry!!!!!!

----------


## fisharmor

> I bet the commercials are more interesting.


I'm pretty sure they gave RP more speaking time

----------


## steph3n

> Ron: "Liquidate the debt." WTF does he mean?


Yes that is where he lost people and needs time to explain.

----------


## abstrusezincate

If undecided voters were watching this (and they aren't), Ron's answer was brilliant and correct, but I doubt they would understand it.

----------


## Windsurfer_For_Paul

They are all riding on Ron's coat tails on the subject but none of them really understand it except Ron

----------


## bluesc

> Ron: "Liquidate the debt." WTF does he mean?


99% of people watching the debate have no idea either.

----------


## axlr

So far Santorum hasn't said one thing that has been memorable...he's already the loser of this debate.

----------


## Dr.3D

Seems like they went to the front window of a bunch of clothing stores to get this audience.

----------


## Dublin4Paul

Excellent. He was calm and collected in that answer, and overall used the time well.

----------


## Barrex

This really grinds my gears.... Ron answers the question BUT other take his position and polish it and get hte credit for it.............................aaaaaaaaaaaaHHHHHHH  HHHHHHHHH

----------


## KramerDSP

[QUOTE=playpianoking;4086731]How do I change settings to see 40 comments per page?[/QUOTE

Settings >> Advanced Settings >> Scroll to bottom, adjust to 40 posts per page >>> save

----------


## donnay

Markets need to be regulated by the PEOPLE not Government!!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

"it was poorly regulated"  mitt romney.

----------


## Bruno

ALMOST feel sorry for Rick....nah, not even close really

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

30 seconds.. but they skip ROn lol

----------


## rp2012win

time for the 20 minute blackout

----------


## slamhead

On the tough questions on economics advisers told the three statist.....just paraphrase what Ron Paul says and try to make it sound like your idea.

----------


## dancjm

> Hopefully, people will see the 3 stooges for what they are and that Ron Paul is the only guy who has a handle on the situation.


I honestly think they will, particularly with the way this debate has been so far. Some peoples eyes will be opening tonight I feel.

----------


## steph3n

> 99% of people watching the debate have no idea either.


Luckily he got to talk 2.5 minutes and that was only a small portion

----------


## harikaried

> Ron: "Liquidate the debt." WTF does he mean?


The opposite of what he just said after he said that. Instead of liquidating the debt, the taxpayers are now stuck paying for the mortgages and derivatives.

----------


## mk8

what time is the debate over?

----------


## affa

so much for '30 seconds each'.

----------


## Feelgood

Here comes Cuba!

----------


## otherone

> 99% of people watching the debate have no idea either.



ABOUT ANYTHING

----------


## low preference guy

> 99% of people watching the debate have no idea either.


i wonder if it makes him sound knowledgeable even if they don't understand it.

----------


## Bruno

"Governor Romney, you just answered 22 questions, let me ask you...."

----------


## MJU1983

https://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/statu...40150076624896




> Ron Paul just hit it out of the park! @RickSantorum @MittRomney @newtgingrich: go to http://mises.org/ might LEARN something. #NBCdebate

----------


## flightlesskiwi

WTF kind of transition is this???

----------


## Bossobass

I just shut it off. Can't watch this BS. Would rather have a root canal.

Bosso

----------


## UK4Paul

Damn, I missed Ron's answer because MSNBC's stream didn't come back.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Castro is a Muslim?

----------


## tennman

Mitt's good at sniffing out lies. Newt knows it. He looks nervous. 

Geez....they ask Frothy a question and Paul gets one and it's back to the Mitt and Newt show. This is stupid!

----------


## donnay

What about Gitmo?????

----------


## flightlesskiwi

OH NOES!!!  CUBA IZ DANGRUSSS!!!!

----------


## liveandletlive

what a bunch of BS on Cuba....

----------


## Adam West

I'm taking my .44 mag outside and going to lay waste to my vegetable crop (start with pumpkins).

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Great answer Ron!

https://twitter.com/#!/TonyStuntz/st...40408168931331

----------


## mike6623

Is this a cheer free audience...or are they all _zzzzzz

----------


## bluesc

> i wonder if it makes him sound knowledgeable even if they don't understand it.


Perhaps, but it doesn't win votes. It just encourages the "Mitt should choose Paul for Treasury Secretary, he sounds smart"

----------


## tuggy24g

Well Ron Paul talks and they go right back to Newt and Romney! Wow what a $#@!ty debate!!!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> What about Gitmo?????


a little slice o heaven.

----------


## RichieLibertarian

great answer for us, but I feel like the average momo voter had no idea what he said.  I hate to say it, but sometimes I wish he dumbed down his talk to get thru to these knuckleheads


I wish he tooted his own horn on how he was the only one predicting this $#@!. I love Ron, but he just too nice sometimes, to 
pure. Buts Thad why we love him right?

----------


## dancjm

HAHAHA. Overthrow Cuba, nice one Newt you douche.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> What about Gitmo?????


That's not important here... moving on....  /s

----------


## liveandletlive

overthrow the regime???? lol didnt we try that before

----------


## fisharmor

> I'm taking my .44 mag outside and going to lay waste to my vegetable crop (start with pumpkins).


Holy crap I'm jealous.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Cuban Spring... wow...

----------


## KramerDSP

Newt Gingirch: Overthrow the Cuban regime.

Is he trolling us? WTF

----------


## slamhead

Newt wants a coup in Cuba now....jesus.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

did newt just tell castro to go to hell? lolol.

----------


## WIwarrior

Newt wants to invade Cuba now!   WTF

----------


## PaleoForPaul

Liquadate the debt= let people, banks, businesses fail instead of bailing them out if they are too far underwater


Nobody understands it, but its the most substantive
Thing being said

----------


## flightlesskiwi

Fidel Castro iz going to hell -- Newt Gingrich.

----------


## JVParkour

OVERTHROW ANOTHER REGIME! "Very aggressive policy" Go home Newt. Go home.

----------


## steph3n

ok Newt says, we attacks the Cuba!

----------


## bunklocoempire

Newt reaching for a Cuban...  *shudder*

----------


## tuggy24g

Here we go guys. Please nail it Ron!

----------


## SlowSki

HAHAHAH isolationism!!!

----------


## donnay

> a little slice o heaven.


Yes, fun in the sun in Cuba!  You get orange jumpsuits too!

----------


## mac_hine

Nuke G: overthrow cuban regime.
Me: WTF!?!?


Ron Please educate these fools!

----------


## liveandletlive

Ron's bread and butter here we go!!!

----------


## green73

Nice use of "isolationism"!

----------


## otherone

CUBANS=GOOD  MEXICANS=BAD

----------


## The Gold Standard

LOL. Newt wants to go to war with Cuba.

----------


## Indy Vidual

Dr Paul is finally talking.......

----------


## thesnake742

YES! Ron Paul denounces isolationism.

----------


## PaleoPaul

Ron Paul: "I don't like the isolationism---"

SWEET!!!!!!!

----------


## KramerDSP

"I have a little bit of work yet to do with him on foreign policy" - Ron Paul on Newt Gingrich

BWSAHAHA

----------


## Bruno

> 30 seconds please...  Riiiiiight, Brian.


Debate rules only apply within 3 seconds of being spoken

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Best way to encourage Cuban Freedom is Ron's plan to open trade and relations with Cuba.

----------


## IterTemporis

I like where Ron Paul is going with this..

----------


## dancjm

Ron Paul: Quit the ISOLATIONISM!!!

YESS!!!!

----------


## giovannile07

Yes, breaking the isolationist image!

----------


## Publicani

> Damn, I missed Ron's answer because MSNBC's stream didn't come back.


U didn't miss much. He said "get the government out of the way," and "liquidate the debt. It's very important," without explaining what the hell it meant.

----------


## socal

> Ron: "Liquidate the debt." WTF does he mean?


Let the bank stockholders and bondholders take losses on their loans vs selling them to the taxpayers at full value.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

haha RP said I'm not for this isolationism

----------


## PursuePeace

> Ron Paul: "I don't like the isolationism---"
> 
> SWEET!!!!!!!


yeah that was great!

----------


## Lucille

Great joke, "isolationism of not talking to people....Isolationism business."  Awesome.

----------


## kill the banks

smart answer using they are the isolationists

----------


## KramerDSP

"It's time to stop isolationism!" - Ron Paul

OWNAGE

----------


## tempest

Ron Paul might upset the Cubans in Florida (allegedly 10% of GOP) with his "end sanctions and talk to Cuba" line

----------


## UK4Paul

Love how he's turning the "isolationism" meme on its head

----------


## dancjm

LEGEND!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Edward

Nice job emphasizing that he is NOT an isolationist.

----------


## Lucille

Applause!

----------


## axlr

Paul got applause...when no applause is allowed.

LIKE A BOSS

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

great use of isolationism

----------


## king_nothing_

Oh man, turning the tables on them with the "isolationist" meme.

#winning

----------


## pauliticalfan

YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!

----------


## green73

This crowd sucks. I hear they locked the kids out.

----------


## kathy88

$#@!in a

----------


## hammy

DOMINANT

----------


## blazeKing

WHOA NICE CUBAN RESPONSE RON!! OUTTA THE BALLPARK

----------


## Bruno

Ron gets the only applause so far tonight on the Cuba question!! Woot!!!

----------


## MozoVote

First applause I've noticed this debate ... for Paul on Cuba

----------


## donnay

Great answer Dr. Paul!!!  Woot!  Talk is better.  And it is not 1962 anymore!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I like where Ron Paul is going with this..


]

very nice..

----------


## Indy Vidual

> smart answer using they are the isolationists





> "It's time to stop isolationism!" - Ron Paul
> 
> OWNAGE

----------


## Raziel420

dr paul just got the first loudest applause of the night!

----------


## harikaried

Wow. One of the few cheers is to open up trade with Cuba. Go Ron Paul!

----------


## otherone

Paul getting applause...

----------


## kill the banks

yup beauty

----------


## mike6623

Whoa...Paul gets the only cheers thus far! Yeah! It will not be mentioned though

----------


## Bruno

Rick Santorum...Isolationist!

----------


## The Gold Standard

Ron pwned the $#@! out of that question.

----------


## udt7

Best answer ever!

----------


## Jack Bauer

*Ron killed it on Cuba.*

----------


## devil21

Very good answer Ron!

----------


## JuicyG

Great answer on Cuba. Ron Paul killed it. The others 3 looked dumb by comparison.

----------


## Dublin4Paul

Oh God, I don't think he could have turned that obviously bad question for him into a better answer. Nice!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

"mountains of aid"

WTH is that??

----------


## Mark37snj

BAM!!!!!! RON ROCKED THE CUBA QUESTION AND LEFT NEWT LOOKING LIKE A WORMONGERING IDIOT!!!!!!
NOW SANTORUM JUST PUT HIS FOOT IN HIS MOUTH TOO, THIS IS AWSOME!!!!!!

----------


## otherone

NO EFFING AID TO CUBA, RICK

----------


## PaleoForPaul

Ron Paul speaking time:

5:37 of 48:00 (including commercials)

----------


## dancjm

Santorum: "If you want mountains of AID...we will support you."

Very conservative.

----------


## MJU1983



----------


## EBounding

That was a really good response.

----------


## Edward

Did Santorum suggest that he would give the Cubans "mountains of aid" once Castro is dead?

----------


## crh88

Dr. Paul is KILLING it tonight! Let the man talk!

----------


## nano1895

OMG WHY, WHY OUT OF ALL TIMES ARE NONE OF THE STREAMS WORKING WHEN RP IS GIVING BAUSS ANSWERS NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------


## Windsurfer_For_Paul

Please forward this to Frothy Santorum

----------


## WIwarrior

I never knew Cuba was such a threat.  KILL KILL KILL!!!!!! USA USA USA

----------


## Bruno

demand a reponse, Ron!

----------


## JCF

Of course right when Paul is about to speak my stream dies

----------


## Barrex

Question to idiot: When was the last time that sanctions worked?

----------


## green73

I'm convinced: Santorum is insane.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Santorum: Cuba Jihadist?

----------


## IterTemporis

Very nice.. My stream cut out in the middle of Ron's answer. Could anyone please tell me what Paul was saying and what Santorum has been saying?

----------


## tennman

Frothy said something right....he said, "You're right Ron..."

----------


## Hyperion

lol at santorum. If you don't have the balls to embargo China, then you shouldn't embargo Cuba.

----------


## bronxboy10

Great answer by Dr. Paul on Cuba! The Doctor is in!

----------


## SurfsUp

> Let the bank stockholders and bondholders take losses on their loans vs selling them to the taxpayers at full value.


Most americans won't even grasp that.

----------


## FancyJules

I am a Cuban American voting for Ron Paul. He is 100% right about Cuba. I have been there. The situation there is terrible.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

That fringe isolationist kook Rick Santorum...

----------


## Lucille

Rick:  BE AFRAID!!!!!!!!

----------


## Oddone

Oh... Here we go KILL ZA CUBANZ THEYZ ARE IN BEDZ WID DA MUZLIM JIHDIZT!!

----------


## Indy Vidual

> demand a reponse, Ron!


Yes

----------


## Kords21

What the hell is Santorum going on about? He's just tap dancing an answer out of his ass

----------


## green73

Rebuttal!!!!

----------


## fisharmor

Ron: case study, China.  Case study, Soviet Union.  Case study, VietNam.  Cuba answer: learn from experience.
Santorum: NO!

----------


## The Gold Standard

Here comes Frothy. He is ready to march us into Havana tomorrow. Are these $#@!ing guys serious?

----------


## devil21

Santorum just said jihadists are in Cuba.

These guys just make it up as they go along.

----------


## donnay

Shut up Rick!!!  Puuuuuuuuulease!  Sanctions is an act of WAR! A threat--NO MORE CUBAN COFFEES!!!!

----------


## JVParkour

Jihadists. Give it up Rick.

----------


## PursuePeace

They better go back to Ron.

----------


## rpwi

Like how the debate is going so far   Newt and Mitt destroy each other and Ron gives great answers.

----------


## otherone

LATINO MOOOOSLIMSSSSSSSS....RUNNNNNNNNNNN

----------


## bunklocoempire

people must die = mountains of trade

Okay Rick.

Oh!  there we go -Muslim alert!!

----------


## slamhead

God...Santorum...there are bad brown people behind every rock ready to steal our white women.

----------


## pauliticalfan

$#@! YOU BRIAN!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Varin

Santorum scared silly by the jihadist

----------


## BrunswickGuy

I said it before and I say it again: Santorum is definitely insane and has lost contact with reality.

----------


## mike6623

Oh god, everyone is a threat to Frothy...$#@!ing jagoff

----------


## BuddyRey

Remember after the Univision debate in '08?  Cubans and Cuban Americans loved his answer so much that there were comments all over the blogosphere like "viva Rumpaul!"

----------


## Hyperion

> I'm convinced: Santorum is insane.


I don't understand the world he lives in.

----------


## UK4Paul

Santorum: there are terristz 90 miles from your house!

----------


## Back In Black

I see that smirk on Frothy's face again as Paul speaks on FP. Someone should smack it off his stupid face.

----------


## Bruno

WTF!!!  Brian!!  Ron obviously was due a response and asked for it!!  

Jump in, Ron, we got your back!

----------


## stopstealingmymoney

brian ignores rebuttal while giving romney and newt all his rebuttals

----------


## Indy Vidual

Rick is a fear-monger....

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Did Santorum suggest that he would give the Cubans "mountains of aid" once Castro is dead?


yes.  and that they are dangerous because the iranian islamists are "talking" to cuba

----------


## donnay

We do not own the seas, air or other peoples property!!!!  How arrogant.

----------


## giovannile07

Santorum is a dumbass.

----------


## fisharmor

Santorum: If you had listened to me and bombed everyone 6 years ago when **I** started talking about it, we'd all be $#@!ting rainbows!

----------


## hammy

Economic sanctions on other countries = not an act of war
Economic sanctions on us = act of war

What am I missing.

----------


## jsteilKS

The last I heard the Castro's are starting to change Cuba and released 25,000 people from prison.  They also started giving back government controlled industries to the people.

----------


## mk8

how long is this debate?

----------


## devil21

nm   forum hung

----------


## RonPaulFever

Rick Santorum wants to give Cuba "mountains of aid" when the U.S. is 15 trillion in debt....

----------


## steph3n

Santorum and Newt are crazier than a nematomorpha'd  cricket!

----------


## WD-NY

> Perhaps, but it doesn't win votes. It just encourages the "Mitt should choose Paul for Treasury Secretary, he sounds smart"


For most people watching these debates don't react to specific words in the answers, they react to the "sounds/tones" made.

Ron's tone was solid during the econ answer.. he sounded like he knew exactly what he was talking about. 

Same goes for his Cuban answer... he sounded "alpha" ... and so people watching will respond positively to his response.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

are cubans considered to be brown, too??

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

can someone post the stream link??? I got here kind of late.

----------


## back2basics

plllllatttform

----------


## dancjm

I wish Ron Paul would point out that America's military is about 10 times that of the next largest which is China. Nobody is going to start a war with the US.

----------


## UK4Paul

Here we go...

Mitt: "I want to build an army worthy of Mordor."

----------


## slamhead

romney wants 15 ships a year so one of his biggest contributors keeps his gravy train going.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

If there really are Jihadist here, I hope they go after Santorum first...

----------


## boethius27



----------


## Varin

Here comes trouble, a blockade actually is an act of war and Paul should say that.

----------


## PaleoForPaul

Iranian jihadists are probably teaming with abortion clinics in
Santorums mind

----------


## awake

WAR forever!

----------


## Oddone

Yea.. We only put many sanctions on Japan to get them to attack us.

----------


## tuggy24g

Newt trying to talk like Ron Paul!

----------


## Jack Bauer

*Santorum: I will shower mountains of aid on foreigners.*

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

next thing we will hear is China is 2billion jihadist haha.

----------


## freedomforever!

Here's a link: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3032553/.../#.Tx4O4iMzI7A

----------


## mike6623

> "mountains of aid"
> 
> WTH is that??


I caught that too, can you imagine if Paul said that? It wood be fox and friends snore morning show

----------


## Hyperion

Newt conveniently leaves out iraq.

----------


## bunklocoempire

taunt for peace!

----------


## angrydragon

Tin foil hat on Rick.

----------


## Varin

Wow they didn´t ask Ron great.

----------


## mk8

WHAT TIME DOES THIS DEBATE END?

----------


## rpwi

So nice not having a crowd cheer on the war mongering comments

----------


## mnewcomb

Santorum: "Golden showers for everyone!"

----------


## flightlesskiwi

MOAR WARRRRRRRRRR!!!

----------


## Publicani

Maybe he should walk off the stage,

----------


## dawnbt

> Santorum just said jihadists are in Cuba.
> 
> These guys just make it up as they go along.


+1  I was thinking the same thing!  LOL

----------


## liveandletlive

George W Bush talking points oh god....disgrace

----------


## Windsurfer_For_Paul

Bunch of war mongers. God help us if Ron is not elected.

----------


## Kords21

Wonder when Santorum will announce that Jihadists are using gay bars as meeting places.

----------


## mk8

anyone know how long this debate is?

----------


## slamhead

All this talk of war is soooo sad. Oh god if one of these pricks gets in we are done.

----------


## Bruno

Ron really should jump in here, he was due a response and didn't get one.   I try to without my "Ron should do this, the campaign should do that..."

----------


## flightlesskiwi

"fighting season"  Whiskey tango foxtrot

we are NATION BUILDING IN AFG

----------


## WIwarrior

Santorum would invade Canada if he could.  What a dick.

----------


## Jack Bauer

*Newt: Americans don't want wars. But $#@! them, I'll bomb Iran anyway.*

----------


## fisharmor

Mitt: Remember that scene in Braveheart with the room full of Scots hanged from the rafters?  We need more of that for the Taliban.

----------


## Varin

Ouch

----------


## Bruno

Thank you, Ron, for "no, but I'd like to get in on the discussion"

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

any other stream. NBC link sucks!!!

----------


## JVParkour

An appetite to negotiate with the taliban, Congressman? Screw you Brian!

----------


## Edward

Go, Ron, go!

----------


## MrAustin

Is anyone timing the talk time for each candidate????

----------


## captain

Yeah--ron jumped right in--good for him

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Oh great Ron's now volunteering for Foreign Policy questions, Yay...

----------


## RIPLEYMOM

All there to oust Paul; it's their strategy. We cannot  participate or 'PLAY' into their game. We must pave the path ourselves. We are witnessing an establishment script. What we see is nonsense. We must reveal this game.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

sheeeeet..

americanos don't want to hear we are committing an act of war against iran.

----------


## Jack Bauer

> Santorum would invade Canada if he could.  What a dick.


There's only one road in Canada. 

It should be easy to take them down anyway.

----------


## kill the banks

good one ron

----------


## Publicani

Iran - ok.

----------


## Bruno

oops, Ron dropping truth bombs, cut to a hard break, ala Fox!

----------


## bunklocoempire

> any other stream. NBC link sucks!!!


http://www.stream2watch.me/live-tv/nbc-live-stream

----------


## blazeKing

GOOD RESPONSE...Blockage is act of war.  We need to declare wars!

----------


## dt_

I LOVE how Ron confused Mitt and Newt at the start of his response. (I.e. it's so hard to tell their positions apart!  )

----------


## The Gold Standard

Ron with another great answer. He needs to slow down though. He's getting fired up.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

OH all these ah's, and's dah's.... acting cynically humerous to other's answers and funmbling over your own words, does NOT present a person of acute and concise nature.

You have to have command of speech and language to winover the clueless.

----------


## PaleoForPaul

6:50 of 54:00= ron paul speaking
Time

----------


## green73

Poll: Who's crazier: Santorum or the Newt?

----------


## thesnake742

Ron is WINNING this debate.

----------


## Windsurfer_For_Paul

> *Newt: Americans don't want wars. But $#@! them, I'll bomb Iran anyway.*


Yep. And I noticed he didnt mention Iraq. Seems like we definately "wanted war" with that one.

----------


## rpwi

Great stuff from Ron   Very happy with the debate so far...think we'll get a poll bump out of this.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

cut to commercials after ron lolz.

----------


## mk8

DOES THIS DEBATE END IN 6 MIN OR IS IT TWO HOURS?

----------


## Varin

Ouch Iran isn´t blockaded. there is a difference between sanctions (refusing trade) and a blockade.

----------


## giovannile07

Damn moderator obviously trying to make Ron Paul look bad on foreign policy.

----------


## devil21

I sure wish Ron would mention that a vote for the other guys is a vote for $10/gallon gasoline!!!  A lot of this discussion goes over the head of the average American but they'll perk up when they hear that.

----------


## JuicyG

Paul nailed it again.

----------


## captain

who are the two somber looking young guys behind Brian?  They look evil.

----------


## Indy Vidual

I'll vote for Ron!

----------


## pauliticalfan

No more hot wars!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Oh great Ron's now volunteering for Foreign Policy questions, Yay...


This is the place to do it. He won't win Florida, so use it as a chance to educate the people.

----------


## MJU1983

I don't know how Ron does, these $#@!s are giving me chest pains!

https://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/statu...42998910820352




> I think @RonPaul should just walk off the stage. Santorum, Romney, and Gingrich are psychopaths. #NBCdebate #FLDebate #RonPaul

----------


## Jack Bauer

*Ron Paul is Killing it!*

----------


## Dr.3D

> sheeeeet..
> 
> americanos don't want to hear we are committing an act of war against iran.


Yeah, that's a painful truth, people can't handle.

----------


## liveandletlive

its really hard to believe the three clowns on stage actually believe in the $#@! that comes out of their mouths. the insanity is shocking

----------


## Brett85

> sheeeeet..
> 
> americanos don't want to hear we are committing an act of war against iran.


It's not popular, but it's still true.  Ron explained his position about as well as he could in this instance.

----------


## FreedomFox

Glad Paul got the last word before break.

----------


## kill the banks

we are poking holes in the neocon myth

----------


## VictorB

Typical Republican answer from Mitt and Newt: "We need to cut spending....but first we need more ships and tanks!"

----------


## bluesc

> Ouch Iran isn´t blockaded. there is a difference between sanctions (refusing trade) and a blockade.


Sanctions = blockade.

Sanctions aren't just "refusing trade".

----------


## dancjm

> sheeeeet..
> 
> americanos don't want to hear we are committing an act of war against iran.


Yes, but they do need a President who will tell them what they don't want to hear, especially if it is the truth. That is what has been the problem for so long. Thinking about what the people want to hear, and not what is actually the truth.

----------


## JuicyG

> I sure wish Ron would mention that a vote for the other guys is a vote for $10/gallon gasoline!!!  A lot of this discussion goes over the head of the average American but they'll perk up when they hear that.


Good point! Might have been worth mentioning.

----------


## coffeewithchess

> Yep. And I noticed he didnt mention Iraq. Seems like we definately "wanted war" with that one.


He conveniently left out Iraq, North Korea, Vietnam...I'm sure there are more.

----------


## MJU1983

> Poll: Who's crazier: Santorum or the Newt?


Santorum, I think he actually *believes* what he is saying.

----------


## rubantin

Cuba... we also have gitmo there...

----------


## socal

> Most americans won't even grasp that.


You're right so he needs to explain it differently.

----------


## fisharmor

> OH all these ah's, and's dah's....


At this point, Mitt scores as high on these as RP does... it's just that his great hair makes people not notice.

----------


## brushfire

Libertad...Libertad...Libertad...  RRRrrrrrrrrebengaaaa!

----------


## Jack Bauer

> Sanctions = blockade.


And blockades are one of the oldest tactics of war.

----------


## Dublin4Paul

Eh, it was ok. He does need to emphasize more the fact that it is not in Iran's interest to block the Strait because doing so will lead to us destroying their bloackade, and less on the reasons why they are making threats. As always, he spoke the truth, but it's about how you present it.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> It's not popular, but it's still true.  Ron explained his position about as well as he could in this instance.


oh, i agree.

we should start calling blockades, sanctions and embargoes by their REAL name:  *SIEGE*

----------


## JuicyG

> Sanctions = blockade.


Yep, it`s a financial and trade blockade.

----------


## Varin

Sanctions is not the same as an blockade they can still trade with countries who is not part of the sanctions. Us has not blockaded the strait of Hormuz.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> Poll: Who's crazier: Santorum or the Newt?


Ricky's crazy, Newt's just full of $#@!

----------


## Back In Black

Some great responses from Paul but at some point I wanna know how he would use our military in the event of a threat. I hope he gets asked.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

> http://www.stream2watch.me/live-tv/nbc-live-stream


+rep

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

imo. paul needs to work more on iran... like

war = 10 dollar/gallon gas
war = no money for social security
war = no money for medicare
war = bankers/war profiteers benefit
war = USA more in debt
war = US debt passed onto children
war = US soldiers die
war = innocent iranians die

----------


## TXcarlosTX

Ron Paul doesn't fumble his words because he is trying to deceit you. He just cant figure out how to get all the truth he knows out. It's pretty cool to see an honest man running for President.

----------


## slamhead

Keep speaking the truth good doctor. The more people that hear it the more will have a lightbulb turn on in their heads.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> oh, i agree.
> 
> we should start calling blockades, sanctions and embargoes by their REAL name:  *SIEGE*


and SIEGE is such an awesome word!

----------


## EBounding

I thought his answer was fine, but I'd like to hear him explain how he's going to strengthen the navy (national defense), like Mitt did.

----------


## Mark37snj

Santorum is CRAZY, Newt is just down right EVIL, in a Chucky sort of way.

----------


## Student Of Paulism

Why oh why cant ron say: BUT IF WE WERE THREATENED I WOULD DO ANYTHING IN MY POWER TO PROTECT AMERICA AND ITS PEOPLE!! AAHHHHHH##$##Ffffae 

He never assures people he would defend the country enough!!!! THEY NEED TO HEAR THAT. Iill never understand why he keeps ignoring that. This is why people dont like his FP, because they think he is a pacifist and would do nothing if our security was threatened...jjeeezz

----------


## dfalken

Is it me or is Ron looking like the only adult in the room.  I think this debate is going to be very beneficial for us not despite the fact that he hasn't had much speaking time but actually due to the fact that his speaking time has been quality and adult schooling like, while the children fight with each other.

----------


## MJU1983

> @PapaColeman  Just followed you


Sweet!

----------


## Matthanuf06

And Ron just lost. That was a horrible answer. I have no idea why he answers FP so bad when he does great on domestic. It's equivalent to saying we are up $#@!s creek in domestic spending because old people want to steal from young people. Christ Ron, there's a million ways to phrase it, while remaining true to yourself, than its all our fault.

----------


## axlr

LOL! "Journalists"

----------


## playpianoking

"journalists"... we'll see how they do.

----------


## green73

Adam Smith?

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

build more aircraft carriers and submarines is a great alternative to having military bases.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Yo, who's the chick?

----------


## WD-NY

For those worried about the Iran answer, it was actually better than most of his past answers to the question because he MADE CRYSTAL CLEAR that what the other guys are talking about is "WAR WITH IRAN". 

And no one wants war with Iran. What they want is to talk TOUGH about war with Iran... but Ron didn't fall into the trap of talking about the bull$#@! surrounding war with Iran (re: sanctions, nuclear facilities, blockades, etc.) 

So, good answer imo. Not weak at all. (Could be better of course)

----------


## KramerDSP

> who are the two somber looking young guys behind Brian?  They look evil.


John King Jr is on the left. And I think that's Gloria Borger's son on the right.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

oh criminey

santorum on iran.

*vomit*

----------


## Tyler_Durden

yay, two more people to ignore Paul...

----------


## PaleoPaul

> And Ron just lost. That was a horrible answer. I have no idea why he answers FP so bad when he does great on domestic. It's equivalent to saying we are up $#@!s creek in domestic spending because old people want to steal from young people. Christ Ron, there's a million ways to phrase it, while remaining true to yourself, than its all our fault.


Bingo.

Campaign, please help Ron Paul with his phrasing.

----------


## The Gold Standard

> Some great responses from Paul but at some point I wanna know how he would use our military in the event of a threat. I hope he gets asked.


He already answered that. He said we were ready to fight World War II because we declared the war, fought it all out and won quickly.

----------


## pauliticalfan

WOW, THEY GO BACK TO SANTORUM?!?!?!?!?!? $#@! YOU BRIAN!!!!!!

----------


## ericthethe

> Why oh why cant ron say: BUT IF WE WERE THREATENED I WOULD DO ANYTHING IN MY POWER TO PROTECT AMERICA AND ITS PEOPLE!! AAHHHHHH##$##Ffffae 
> 
> He never assures people he would defend the country enough!!!! THEY NEED TO HEAR THAT. Iill never understand why he keeps ignoring that. This is why people dont like his FP, because they think he is a pacifist and would do nothing if our security was threatened...jjeeezz


This. Ron probably thinks it's too obvious to mention, but he really needs to state it clearly so (old) people are assured.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

is it me or is everyone gravitating towards being more batsh1t crazy than bachmann...

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Damn moderator obviously trying to make Ron Paul look bad on foreign policy.


They have made him look bad from the beginning, their job is to create doubt in the viewers/listeners thoughts.

You need to attack this $#@! Brian Williams and the 30 Rock CFR clowns. The 3rd party first question was to hit and demean Ron Paul.

Ron, not tough enough against the media, he should of said to Williams, enough with the garbage, I'm in it to win it, period!

Now, I know I unify the country and attrack all walks of life, but lets get onto debate one another on the issues, no the tabloid Media questions.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

No limit Brian. Bomb, Bomb, Bomb...Bomb Bomb, IRAN!!!!

----------


## abstrusezincate

You know, the problem with expanding the Navy is that it ignores our major threat militarily:  asymmetric warfare.  Force projection capabilities, and overwhelming conventional force are not issues.  Anti-ship missiles are.  And if a million dollar missile can take out a trillion dollar carrier, imagine what a thousand can do.

Anyone who studies these things seriously knows this.

----------


## PaleoPaul

I'm done with this crap...back to The Sims 3 for real.

----------


## donnay

Rick Santorum is a colossal failure--he just doesn't know it yet!

----------


## Tyler_Durden

"Mountains of Aid for Everyone Who Submits" - Santorum

----------


## flightlesskiwi

the Theocracy that Santorum wants to implement as dictator...

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Is it me or is Ron looking like the only adult in the room.  I think this debate is going to be very beneficial for us not despite the fact that he hasn't had much speaking time but actually due to the fact that his speaking time has been quality and adult schooling like, while the children fight with each other.


I agree.

With four of 'em in a row it's mighty obvious -even to swine....

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

We need to keep pushing Ron as the only Vet and the choice of the military:

https://twitter.com/#!/TonyStuntz/st...43945191931904

----------


## unknown

So how are we doing?

----------


## papitosabe

> imo. paul needs to work more on iran... like
> 
> war = bank*ers/war profiteers benefit*
> war = USA more in debt
> war = your kids sent to die
> war = innocent iranians die


!!!!!!!

----------


## Windsurfer_For_Paul

Frothy will just blow up the whole world. Russia and China have already treatened not to attach Iran preemptively. I would rather have Iran have nukes and then do nothing with them.

----------


## Tod

Santorum:  Obama's policy w/ Iran is a failure because we have not wiped them off the map yet

----------


## UK4Paul

Here we go... Iran => Al-CIAda.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

*FYI Rick Libya is now under Al Qaeda's control.*

----------


## Patrick Henry

I'm scared.

----------


## Dublin4Paul

Iran talk in these debates scares me to no end. It's the one area Ron doesn't seem to be accepting any coaching on, or something.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Man, Santorum is war monger maximus!!!!

----------


## ONUV

blood dripping out of santorum's mouth?

----------


## Back In Black

> He already answered that. He said we were ready to fight World War II because we declared the war, fought it all out and won quickly.


It's a start, but we heard that already.

----------


## bunklocoempire

frothy getting emotional..  he's gonna slip up...

----------


## Bruno

But Santorum....Why oh why has Iran attacked us?

----------


## rubantin

Is it just me... or do the 2 guys behind Williams look like vampires?

----------


## Edward

Santorum uses "reckless" instead of "dangerous".

----------


## slamhead

Some give Santorum a rifle and send him over to Iran. What a chickenhawk warmongering asshat.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

did rick just said iran plotting to assassinate saudi ambassador? a plot that has been disproven....

----------


## pauliticalfan

2 QUESTIONS FOR SANTORUM! UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!

----------


## rp2012win

NBC giving santorum the top of the hour time slot

----------


## Matthanuf06

And When are sanctions blockades? Free countries should be able to decide whether or not to trade with another country. If the US didn't allow any country to trade; that's a blockade. If am the US didn't want to trade, then that's no different than me not wanting to buy from the corner store

----------


## Publicani

$#@!. Ron should scream on top of his lungs!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Really? I haven't seen a BP for a year. Maybe in the panhandle but not in South Florida.

----------


## sdsubball23

> Is it just me... or do the 2 guys behind Williams look like vampires?


to me it looks like a projector screen displaying an audience that is located elsewhere lol

----------


## Lucille

Ron's trending!

Trends: United States trends · change

    #FLDebate
    #30thingsaboutme
    #ILoveItWhenYou
    Brian Williams
    Cuba
    The Cold War
    Straits of Hormuz
    Ron Paul
    Larry Hughes

Trends: Worldwide trends · change

    #FLDebate
    #30thingsaboutme
    #ILoveItWhenYou
    Straits of Hormuz
    Brian Williams
    Larry Hughes
    Big Time Partibles
    Leopoldo y Capriles
    Ron Paul

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Is it just me... or do the 2 guys behind Williams look like vampires?


not just you.  they are serious.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Some give Santorum a rifle and send him over to Iran. What a chickenhawk warmongering asshat.


Chip in!

----------


## KramerDSP

Rick Santorum thinks the economy went bad because oil prices skyrocketed in 2008.

----------


## FancyJules

Economic crisis caused by rising oil prices. - Santorum

WHAT??????????????

----------


## Jack Bauer

I think I saw her in a porn movie.

----------


## blazeKing

Uh I thought Iran and Al-Qaeda were enemies...shiite vs sunni?  And we put Al-Qaeda in charge of Libya??  Al-Qaeda in Iran WTF??

----------


## flightlesskiwi

the spike in oil prices in 2008 caused our economic problems??

----------


## Epic

Santorum just said that Iran plotted to kill Israeli ambassador, but wasn't that outed as a False Flag operation?

http://original.antiwar.com/justin/2...ake-fake-fake/

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

> did rick just said iran plotting to assassinate saudi ambassador? a plot that has been disproven....


That doesn't matter, it still creates fear.

----------


## MJU1983

> We need to keep pushing Ron as the only Vet and the choice of the military:
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/TonyStuntz/st...43945191931904


Good call:

https://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/statu...45015624466432




> Pssst @bwilliams/#NBCdebate: active duty troops OVERWHELMINGLY support @RonPaul. Only Veteran in #FLDebate = #RonPaul. PS: #PresidentPaul!

----------


## playpianoking

Paul wants English as the official language?

----------


## Standing Liberty

santorum is an idiot

----------


## Windsurfer_For_Paul

> frothy getting emotional..  he's gonna slip up...


He slips up every time he opens his mouth. I just don't get how the people who support him don't see it.

----------


## Jack Bauer

*Santorum: Economic crisis caused by rising oil prices in 2008.*

----------


## XNavyNuke

> You know, the problem with expanding the Navy is that it ignores our major threat militarily:  asymmetric warfare.  Force projection capabilities, and overwhelming conventional force are not issues.  Anti-ship missiles are.  And if a million dollar missile can take out a trillion dollar carrier, imagine what a thousand can do.
> 
> Anyone who studies these things seriously knows this.


And a 50 cent bullet can take out a soldier wearing $50k of equipment and who has consumed $100k of training. All warfare is asymmetric. Red herring tastes yummy pickled and consumed on New Years Eve.

XNN

----------


## Edward

I'm surprised Newt isn't complaining about a "gotcha" questions.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Ron may have to come out and say/ask: If you want more rapid growing debt, more dead soldiers, and fewer jobs and a weaker economy at home, vote for one of these men. If you are tired of war, and realize we need the prosperity that comes along with peace, then vote for me.

----------


## fisharmor

Newt: What's the common bond that allows people to prosper?  ENGLISH!

(Are you effing serious?)

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Umm....there are only 2 at Miami Dade College:

Spanglish and Creole. 

Seriously, Newt Gingrich is out of touch.

----------


## Back In Black

It's a three-man debate.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

ballots in english

big gubment programs to teach ppl to read them.

hip hip hooray!

----------


## axlr

"They could no speak English well"

Way to go Romney

----------


## pauliticalfan

We're getting no time...

----------


## The Gold Standard

> It's a start, but we heard that already.


Well what else do you want, a battle plan? If we are attacked we will fight back ferociously. That is all that needs to be said.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Wow, yes spend 3 mins each on the english language....what a joke!!!

----------


## Patrick Henry

Santorum

----------


## rubantin

Ron needs to say.. "I wouldn't want to put the decision for war in any one of these fellas hands... THEY SHOULDN'T BE MAKING THOSE DECISIONS< ITS UNCONSTITUTIONAL!!"

----------


## Publicani

Paul looks smaller and smaller. It doesn't matter what he says.

----------


## dancjm

AMEN RON!

----------


## ONUV

ron has to ask to even give an answer

----------


## flightlesskiwi

15 trillion.... 16 trillion.... 17 trillion.....


and we're talking about LANGUAGE

we all gonna be speaking the "i'm freaking starving" language here in a few...

----------


## playpianoking

Initially she wasn't going to let Paul respond, he had to jump in...

----------


## Matthanuf06

I want to cry. The country is ready for the liberty movement. And Ron was the perfect guy to get it moving, but wow he is a bad candidate. Really really bad. He gets lay up questions, and he botches nearly every one. He needs to understand this is an election and a campaign. The public are not his students. Take Paul's principles with a good campaigner and we'd be running away with this

----------


## pauliticalfan

Nice Ron!

It's a shame he has to ask though.

----------


## AdamT

> Rebuttal!!!!





> [IMG]llll[/IMG]


Needs a Frothy campaign logo branded on the forehead!

----------


## MrAustin

> 6:50 of 54:00= ron paul speaking
> Time


Thanks! Are you going to time the whole thing?

----------


## otherone

> 15 trillion.... 16 trillion.... 17 trillion.....
> 
> 
> and we're talking about LANGUAGE
> 
> we all gonna be speaking the "i'm freaking starving" language here in a few...




QF effin T

----------


## bunklocoempire

Ron is the BOSS

----------


## flightlesskiwi

oh, ****

DREAM act for the military.

yay.

----------


## ericthethe

At least Ron is being more proactive in getting some speaking time instead of just standing there. He needs to speak up on more important issues, though. He should've been all over the foreign policy section.

----------


## papitosabe

> Santorum would invade Canada if he could.


LMAO!!!! If RP said this, he would get a huge applause....

----------


## Tim724

I own the EXACT SAME TIE Santorum is wearing and got my picture taken with Dr Paul while wearing it. Does this mean something??? BTW, I got it from Kohls for around $12.00, so I give Rick credit for being a regular guy.

----------


## rp2012win

Will he get another question?

----------


## ONUV

how many direct questions has paul gotten vs romney and gingrich?

----------


## ashura

> I want to cry. The country is ready for the liberty movement. And Ron was the perfect guy to get it moving, but wow he is a bad candidate. Really really bad. He gets lay up questions, and he botches nearly every one. He needs to understand this is an election and a campaign. The public are not his students. Take Paul's principles with a good campaigner and we'd be running away with this


The reason he's getting so much support today is because us members of the public WERE his students. Could he be a better candidate and campaigner? Sure. But remember that the reason the campaign has gotten as far as it has today is precisely because is Ron is the way he is.

----------


## Back In Black

Mitt $#@!ed himself. lol

----------


## Carehn

OMG I just disagreed with Ron for the 1st time ever! I don't like a national language. O well. I can deal with that. He may have only been speaking about the legal language for written law

----------


## WD-NY

> Paul looks smaller and smaller. It doesn't matter what he says.


take this $#@! somewhere else.

----------


## IterTemporis

> Umm....there are only 2 at Miami Dade College:
> 
> Spanglish and Creole. 
> 
> Seriously, Newt Gingrich is out of touch.


I didn't take it as languages that they teach at the college, I took them as languages that the students speak.

----------


## donnay

Self-deportation.  That's funny and then Romney will use E-Verify.

----------


## mosquitobite

> I want to cry. The country is ready for the liberty movement. And Ron was the perfect guy to get it moving, but wow he is a bad candidate. Really really bad. He gets lay up questions, and he botches nearly every one. He needs to understand this is an election and a campaign. The public are not his students. Take Paul's principles with a good campaigner and we'd be running away with this


pfft...
how did YOU find the liberty movement?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Self deportation? Really?

----------


## unknown

> I own the EXACT SAME TIE Santorum is wearing and got my picture taken with Dr Paul while wearing it. Does this mean something??? BTW, I got it from Kohls for around $12.00, so I give Rick credit for being a regular guy.


Awesome.  Where was the pic taken and how tall are you?

----------


## otherone

SELF-DEPORTATION!!!!!!!!!!!

THE HONOR SYSTEM.....

BWAHAHAHA

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Mitt gets laughed at for saying illegals can't find work

----------


## bunklocoempire

...self deportation...

...self taxation....mmmmmmmmmm

----------


## wstrucke

I would like someone to say to Mitt, "So, you plan on creating the very first government system ever that can't be defrauded" ?

----------


## Firehouse26

> I want to cry. The country is ready for the liberty movement. And Ron was the perfect guy to get it moving, but wow he is a bad candidate. Really really bad. He gets lay up questions, and he botches nearly every one. He needs to understand this is an election and a campaign. The public are not his students. Take Paul's principles with a good campaigner and we'd be running away with this


You sir need to calm down.  As someone said last week, RP is the horse we brought to the race.  And "good campaigners" would have us pandering off message.  The support is swelling, so stay positive.  Dec. 2011 join date and you're complaining about a man who has been on message for 30 years???   Slow your role.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> Self-deportation.  That's funny and then Romney will use E-Verify.


So he'll take no action basically...

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> SELF-DEPORTATION!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THE HONOR SYSTEM.....
> 
> BWAHAHAHA



i know, right???

----------


## Kords21

Romney's immigration policy is a dream

----------


## king_nothing_

> OMG I just disagreed with Ron for the 1st time ever! I don't like a national language. O well. I can deal with that. He may have only been speaking about the legal language for written law


I think he was just talking about the language the federal government uses themselves. If a state or locality wanted to use a different language, I don't think he would care.

----------


## Orgoonian

> I want to cry. The country is ready for the liberty movement. And Ron was the perfect guy to get it moving, but wow he is a bad candidate. Really really bad. He gets lay up questions, and he botches nearly every one. He needs to understand this is an election and a campaign. The public are not his students. Take Paul's principles with a good campaigner and we'd be running away with this


/shoo troll

----------


## Back In Black

An illegal immigrant isn't gonna self-deport if he came from hell to begin with.

----------


## playpianoking

self deportation.  what a moron.  Ignorance of voters is no longer a justafiable excuse.  They are just not very intelligent.

----------


## Tim724

> Awesome.  Where was the pic taken and how tall are you?


It was taken at the Value Voters Summit in DC this summer (2011). I am 6'3"

----------


## steph3n

> And When are sanctions blockades? Free countries should be able to decide whether or not to trade with another country. If the US didn't allow any country to trade; that's a blockade. If am the US didn't want to trade, then that's no different than me not wanting to buy from the corner store


I guess you don't know this, the way the law is it IS A BLOCKADE. No one in other countries can do anything in Iran if they want to do ANY business or financial transaction in the US ever again, period. It is a blockade.

----------


## bunklocoempire

are you kidding me frothy?  can't find work?

----------


## JVParkour

Isn't it sad that it is illegal to work if you don't have the right papers? All because of dang benefits and paying taxes...

----------


## ZanZibar

> I own the EXACT SAME TIE Santorum is wearing and got my picture taken with Dr Paul while wearing it. Does this mean something??? BTW, I got it from Kohls for around $12.00, so I give Rick credit for being a regular guy.


No, he's just broke after not having a government job.

----------


## playpianoking

Monsanto.. ?

----------


## slamhead

You don't even respect the constitution Rick....and you want people to respect laws.

----------


## fisharmor

How about this, Frothy: show us where in the supreme law of the land the federal government rightfully has the power to define citizenship and kick out non-citizens, and we'll respect that law.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

> I own the EXACT SAME TIE Santorum is wearing and got my picture taken with Dr Paul while wearing it. Does this mean something??? BTW, I got it from Kohls for around $12.00, so I give Rick credit for being a regular guy.


NEG REP to you!!!!

JK

----------


## otherone

ASK PAUL ABOUT IMMIGRATION DAMMIT

----------


## Deborah K

> I want to cry. The country is ready for the liberty movement. And Ron was the perfect guy to get it moving, but wow he is a bad candidate. Really really bad. He gets lay up questions, and he botches nearly every one. He needs to understand this is an election and a campaign. The public are not his students. Take Paul's principles with a good campaigner and we'd be running away with this



The country needs a Doctor NOT a slick campaigner.  We've had plenty of those and look where it's gotten us.  Change your paradigm and help others to do the same.  The good Doctor is giving the country an injection of TRUTH.  And the truth shall set you free!!!!

----------


## jax

Ron doesent get input on immigration?

----------


## XNavyNuke

> Best way to encourage Cuban Freedom is Ron's plan to open trade and relations with Cuba.


Imagine most every Cuban with a IPhone and a Twitter account. That's free trade! Let the chips fall where they may.

XNN

----------


## Refresh the Tree

This Adam Smith guy really grinds my gears.  Starts at Newt and moves left.

----------


## ONUV

sugar?!?!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Ron Paul talks about this in his Manefesto.

----------


## Lavitz

Easy way to stop the subsidies, Newt: grow a backbone.

----------


## pauliticalfan

NOT A SINGLE QUESTION FROM THE TWO REPORTERS!

----------


## devil21

So illegals that didn't follow the law in the first place, continued to break the law after arriving, will suddenly follow a new law that requires them to go back home?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

"you respect the laws"  "we reward people who respect the laws"




i'd say "we reward people who MAKE and ENFORCE the laws"

----------


## rp2012win

santorum, romney, gingrich, gingrich, romney, santorum. santorum, gingrich, gingrich, romney, romney, romney, santorum.

----------


## WD-NY

Jesus, these co-moderators are worse than Williams. WTF!?

----------


## ericthethe

> take this $#@! somewhere else.


Why? He's right. Don't be a blind supporter. Accept criticism.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Newt:  An ideal world not possible

----------


## ONUV

> Ron doesent get input on immigration?


he gets nothing

----------


## rubantin

I would love to see Ron go off stage grab a chair and sit down behind his podium with his arms crossed....

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

did they skip ron on immigration?

----------


## JuicyG

> The country needs a Doctor NOT a slick campaigner.  We've had plenty of those and look where it's gotten us.  Change your paradigm and help others to do the same.  The good Doctor is giving the country an injection of TRUTH.  And the truth shall set you free!!!!


I think he handled the foreign policy questions very well. 

On the Spanish language question he was cut short by the moderator which was very unfair.

----------


## Kords21

Is this debate NBC's attempt to cure insomina?

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Man, this debate sucks!!! No applauses at all. No emotion...

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> sugar?!?!


A lot of western Palm Beach County is sugar cane fields. Smells real good when they burn it and you get a good west breeze.

----------


## Edward

> NOT A SINGLE QUESTION FROM THE TWO REPORTERS!


You can say that again!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Jesus, these co-moderators are worse than Williams. WTF!?


i could tell it would be that way just by looking at them.

it's like looking at a board made of silly putty.

----------


## MJU1983

https://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/statu...47432000741377




> Total Public Debt: $15,236,271,879,792.78. Keep talking about non-issues #FLDebate. We NEED #PresidentPaul: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAulpWLZC2Y #NBCdebate

----------


## donnay

> So he'll take no action basically...


The whole point is to make everyone get a National ID.  E-verify does this, basically.

----------


## freneticentropy

> Man, this debate sucks!!! No applauses at all. No emotion...


They instructed the audience not to applaud or boo.  something they should have done in the SC debates.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

what can you do for Florida, Congressman Paul?

----------


## bunklocoempire

Mitt: Pro Space Ghost

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

if there were ron paul supporters in the crowd... we'd demand that ron can answer about immigration

----------


## devil21

What a bull$#@! question for Ron.  This sucks.

----------


## cucucachu0000

he should have answered a couple of the questions he got skipped on

----------


## Apparition

Yeah... good question for Ron...... the everglades....

----------


## Sentinelrv

Spread the Money Bomb on Facebook, LOTS of People Online! Here are some copy and paste messages...

*Post Status Updates & Comments on Ron Paul Facebook Pages*

*1.* Either type Ron Paul in the Facebook search box and hit "See more results for Ron Paul" in the dropbox...
*2.* Or use all of the Ron Paul Facebook pages that I've linked at the bottom of this post. The pages with the most likes are higher in the list.
*3.* Go to the wall of any Ron Paul page and hit "Everyone."
*4.* Now post a status update on the wall about the money bomb so that everyone that visits the page will see it. Use the example below.
*5.* Post a new status update on these pages every so often to make sure new people visiting the page will always see it.
*6.* If the Ron Paul page or any other page posts an official status update, make sure to get in there and leave plenty of comments.
*7.* The best thing we can do is to leave comments and status updates in places where large numbers of Ron Paul supporters will see them.
*8.* Copy the text below, paste it into your Facebook status box and post it. Below is an example image so you can see what it will look like.




> Pledge to Ron Paul's 2/14 Money Bomb and let's send the Media and the Establishment a very clear message, NO ONE BUT PAUL!
> 
> GOAL - 20,000 Facebook Event Pledges!
> Pledge Here - https://www.facebook.com/events/315931335112891/
> Official Site - http://www.NoOneButPaul.com




*(Upload a No One But Paul Image Banner to Advertise the Event)*

*1.* Save the following image to your computer and upload it onto Ron Paul Facebook pages as a status update.
*2.* It will show up in the news feed as a large highly visible banner. The image is sized exactly for this purpose.
*3.* After browsing and selecting your photo to upload, you can then include the note below with the website links.




> Pledge to Ron Paul's 2/14 Money Bomb and let's send the Media and the Establishment a very clear message, NO ONE BUT PAUL!
> 
> GOAL - 20,000 Facebook Event Pledges!
> Pledge Here - https://www.facebook.com/events/315931335112891/
> Official Site - http://www.NoOneButPaul.com

----------


## Lord Xar

Tweet that to wear re: santorum would bomb Canada if given half a chance

----------


## Edward

Is anyone outside of Florida actually watching this on television?

----------


## MozoVote

Mitt takes the sugar subsity and uses it to rant on Obama? Weird. The moderator seemed to get tired of it ,and cut Mitt off in order to jump to PAUL of all people.

----------


## wstrucke

I would suggest that our new drinking game should be to do a shot every time Ron get's to speak, but frankly I'd like to actually drink.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Ron looked EXHAUSTED in that last reply.... what's up?

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

is it me or do they go to commercial after Ron Paul speaks?... its ike 2/3 time it has happened.

----------


## Shane Harris

another non-question lol

----------


## VictorB

I didn't think it was possible to get less debate time with only 4 people left.  Well, I have been proven wrong.

----------


## georgiaboy

Tampa == Cigars == Cuba

----------


## JVParkour

The everglades. Geez... I wish Ron would not answer the question so he would have more time to talk.

----------


## bobmurph

ask stupid question...get short answer to stupid irrelevant question.

----------


## Raziel420

dr paul should have said a few words bout the ethanol issue that hemp would be better

----------


## jax

Wow, that was the dumbest question ever asked in devat history

----------


## WD-NY

> Why? He's right. Don't be a blind supporter. Accept criticism.


lol, I criticize Ron plenty.

Case in point. His last answer about the everglades SUCKED. It started strong by pointing out that there are bigger problems to worry about like the wars and failing economy... but then he just sort of petered out.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

lol...I thought they made draining the Everglades illegal? Most drinking water in Florida comes frm Lake Okeechobee or underground aquifers.

----------


## ONUV

> Is anyone outside of Florida actually watching this on television?


retirees have been asleep for hours

----------


## Lavitz

Everglades? Really? Wish Ron could've found a way to turn that non-issue into a launching pad into something substantive.

----------


## Kords21

It is tiring to just stand there for an hour or so for no reason

----------


## JuicyG

> Ron looked EXHAUSTED in that last reply.... what's up?


He was probably disgusted by the non-question and lack of relevance question had to the audience.

----------


## Bruno

If the goal of this debate was to make us all fall asleep, it has succeeded.  America, snooze while your last liberties and freedoms are swept out from under your feet via the false left/right paradigm

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

> What a bull$#@! question for Ron.  This sucks.


Was testing to see if he would say all national parks should bulldozed and turned into amusement parks or something.

You know what else there's a lot of in the Everglades? People's pet pythons. Have to wonder if state-level administration would have been more aggressive in dealing with that problem.

----------


## wstrucke

> Is anyone outside of Florida actually watching this on television?


It is airing on my local affiliate station in Columbus, OH, but we are having some bad weather and my signal was cutting out... thank goodness for the stream.

----------


## dawnbt

I just read 5 tweets on Ron's baggy suit.  lol  My personal fave..."Brian Williams plz ask Ron Paul to pull his jacket down on his shoulders so he doesn't look like that sick uncle at a funeral in a new suit"

----------


## Edward

> I would suggest that our new drinking game should be to do a shot every time Ron get's to speak, but frankly I'd like to actually drink.


I have a low tolerance, but even I wouldn't feel a thing if that were the case.

----------


## kathy88

> I would suggest that our new drinking game should be to do a shot every time Ron get's to speak, but frankly I'd like to actually drink.


Also every time Romney says "90 rounds of golf"

Is it me, or does Frothy look like Herbie the dentist elf from Rudolph?

----------


## UK4Paul

> Ron looked EXHAUSTED in that last reply.... what's up?


Probably bored

----------


## ericthethe

> Ron looked EXHAUSTED in that last reply.... what's up?


Probably realizes it's a bull$#@! question and isn't too excited about it.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

> They instructed the audience not to applaud or boo.  something they should have done in the SC debates.


Pffff, well, the questions don't call for it anyways.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> ask stupid question...get short answer to stupid irrelevant question.


He should have used the extra time for something else. Mitt does.

----------


## Bruno

On the bright side, Ricky isn't getting a bump out of this and we can hopefully still take him in Florida.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Newt answering that sugar question is gold for us.  A lot of lobbyists like sugar/other subsidies so nothing can really be done about it -don't try.

----------


## slamhead

> Is anyone outside of Florida actually watching this on television?


It is not airing in Southern California.

----------


## KCIndy

> Ron looked EXHAUSTED in that last reply.... what's up?



Because they ALWAYS hit Ron with the "gotcha" question like, "Little Timmie is dying, and only a million dollar Federal government grant can save him!  Dr. Paul, would you oppose this grant??"

RP *always* gets set up because they know he is a real Constitutionalist.

----------


## MozoVote

I'd be afraid of a drinking game that includes "The American People" as a tag. Especially if you have to do a double shot when Mitt uses it.

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

> Ron looked EXHAUSTED in that last reply.... what's up?


Probably just woke up and was pissed to hear the BS question he got.

----------


## Matthanuf06

> You sir need to calm down.  As someone said last week, RP is the horse we brought to the race.  And "good campaigners" would have us pandering off message.  The support is swelling, so stay positive.  Dec. 2011 join date and you're complaining about a man who has been on message for 30 years???   Slow your role.


The beauty of freedom is I didn't need a Ron Paul to wake me up. I've always been for freedom. But yeah I'm not tied to Paul. I'm tied to freedom. Freedom can have bad candidates and good candidates. Paul's message is great but he's a flawed candidate. A great teacher but not a good campaigner. We will never "wake up" 51%. Christ the Dems and GOP never have anywhere near 51% on their side, but they play the game for votes.

----------


## 3kgt

yeah his facial expression shows what he thought about the question

----------


## Dublin4Paul

I can't exactly blame him too much for the 'meh' answer cause it was such a 'meh' question that no one should give a $#@! about in the first place. I would say, though, that those are the opportunities where you take the time to answer the questions you want to answer. Even just a token "stick to the issues" comment after answering the stupid question would work rather well.

----------


## ONUV

> Ron looked EXHAUSTED in that last reply.... what's up?


he's probably bored/uninterested since he's not getting many questions. he needs to take a page out of newt's playbook complain about the time the other candidates have received and the relevancy of the questions.

voters on the right are pissed off. he needs to throw them a bone.

----------


## Muttley

> Ron looked EXHAUSTED in that last reply.... what's up?


I think he was irritated with the stupidity of the question.  It's a blackout for sure, and I'm sure he's just aggravated overall.  I would be too.

----------


## Edward

> He should have used the extra time for something else. Mitt does.


Yeah. Just take the time and run with it.

----------


## MrGoose

last word , nice

----------


## 1000-points-of-fright

> They instructed the audience not to applaud or boo.  something they should have done in the SC debates.


They shouldn't have any audiences at all. Saves time, less distraction, their performance would be graded on what they say and not the audience's reaction, and it would save money on venue rental.  All you'd need is a small studio.

I would prefer a Charlie Rose show type format. Four guys and a moderator sitting around a table in a dark room.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Yeah... good question for Ron...... the everglades....


Is that like the parking garage?

----------


## XNavyNuke

> The whole point is to make everyone get a National ID.  E-verify does this, basically.


Papieren Bitte!

----------


## MadOdorMachine

The last two questions they asked RP, they went straight to a commercial afterward, and they wouldn't let him respond to Santorum attacking him. They clearly are trying to marganalize him and he needs to be more agressive. He's never going to win against the media if he doesn't fight back.

----------


## low preference guy

> Did Santorum suggest that he would give the Cubans "mountains of aid" once Castro is dead?


That's a freaking ad! Thanks Santorum! Endorse Liberty people, run with it!

----------


## Bruno

Brian Williams: "Ron, important question...if/when you run for 3rd party after you drop out, what kind of pizza will you order for your staff?"

----------


## dfalken

> It is airing on my local affiliate station in Columbus, OH, but we are having some bad weather and my signal was cutting out... thank goodness for the stream.


I am wathching in El Salvador, Central America, not sure where our signal is coming from but the last 2 times Ron has spoken my signal has been cutting out as well.

----------


## ZanZibar

Make it stop... please make it stop... if there is a God in heaven... make it stop!

----------


## kombayn

> It is not airing in Southern California.


It's on at 9pm pacific time so people can watch it primetime on NBC. I'm watching it on msnbc.com

----------


## seawolf

Thank God only one more debate this week and then we get 4 weeks off of this grap!!!

----------


## falconplayer11

What did Ron say about the Everglades? I'm not watching the debate, but a bunch of people on Twitter are saying he compromised his principles by endorsing federal funding for the Everglades.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

oh my.


REALLY????

----------


## otherone

Santorum: _That's right, terrorists. We have intelligence that suggests that... Hitler... is plotting... with, with the Legion of Doom... to assassinate Jesus. Using Cuba as a base.
_

----------


## green73

Glad they're debating all the BIG ISSUES.

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

> I would suggest that our new drinking game should be to do a shot every time Ron get's to speak, but frankly I'd like to actually drink.


I kept it simple. 

Drink when Mitt or Gingrich attack each other about something stupid that no one but them cares about.

Drink when Brian Williams asks a leading question designed to foment conflict between the candidates.

Not playing myself, but told it's been worth about 5 beers so far.

----------


## WD-NY

From Andrew Sullivan's live blog:

http://andrewsullivan.thedailybeast....bc-debate.html




> 10.18 pm. A reader writes:
> 
> I used to think that Ron Paul's analogies regarding how "we" would feel if "they" did that to us were cliched and obvious, but they have really grown on me. His analogy regarding the Gulf of Mexico really opened my eyes. If someone set up a blockade in the Gulf, we would consider it an act of war and obliterate it immediately. The only reason we think that we can set up a blockade in foreign waters and say it is not an act of war is because the offended country wouldn't be stupid enough to retaliate against a military superpower. It's like the bully politely asking for the nerd's lunch money: the only reason the transaction takes place without a fight is because the nerd is smart enough to realize if he doesn't comply he will end up with a broken nose. But that doesn't mean the bully is practicing peaceful diplomacy.
> He's opened my eyes as well. Along with the reaction of the GOP establishment to his truths.





> 10.06 pm. A reader writes:Newt is neutered without a crowd hungry for applause lines and visceral overstatement. Romney, in contrast, is clearly comfortable with the more formal flavor. And Paul is almost serene as Santorum fades into his own podium. A weird dynamic, indeed.

----------


## rubantin

> Brian Williams: "Ron, important question...if/when you run for 3rd party after you drop out, what kind of pizza will you order for your staff?"


I will defer that decision to Herman Cain

----------


## socal

> It is not airing in Southern California.


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3032553/ns/politics/

----------


## cucucachu0000

he needs to answer a stupid wuetion with a newt type of answer " the world is going to hell in a hand basket and you ask me about this tiny program? i would overhaul the federal govt in all aspects this program is but a drop in the bucket"

----------


## seawolf

Not being shown live on the West Coast.  This may be the least watch debate of them all!!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

murderers row?  did i hear that right?

----------


## devil21

> I just read 5 tweets on Ron's baggy suit.  lol  My personal fave..."Brian Williams plz ask Ron Paul to pull his jacket down on his shoulders so he doesn't look like that sick uncle at a funeral in a new suit"


A big reason his suit rides up is because Ron often grabs the podium from the top when he talks and it props his suit jacket up a little.  It's one of his mannerisms but I don't expect people to figure this out on their own.  The other candidates don't do that much and therefore don't have the riding up.  His suit jacket fits much better (visually) when he's just standing.  It's not a great fit but you only notice it because Ron is on camera when he's answering a question and no other time and he's usually grabbing the podium then.

----------


## otherone

Let's not ask the doctor a medical question...

----------


## pauliticalfan

HE'S A DOCTOR!

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

> What did Ron say about the Everglades? I'm not watching the debate, but a bunch of people on Twitter are saying he compromised his principles by endorsing federal funding for the Everglades.


He said with all the other problems the government has, that's not one that's worth getting in a twist over. It should still be looked at to see if parts of it can be better run at the state level, but that he doesn't have much problem with it.

----------


## ONUV

another $#@!ty question

----------


## RonPaulRules

In Orlando, Disney World is considering a new monorail to Epcot the local city officials want to use $500 from a federal grant. Do you think Mickey Mouse deserves the peoples money?

----------


## Wolfgang Bohringer

> is it me or do they go to commercial after Ron Paul speaks?... its ike 2/3 time it has happened.


Yes. Like with Cavuto.  They yank him off with the cane handle as soon as he slows down to less than 100 mph with the blaring commercial break theme music.

----------


## KCIndy

> What did Ron say about the Everglades? I'm not watching the debate, but a bunch of people on Twitter are saying he compromised his principles by endorsing federal funding for the Everglades.


He didn't endorse it, he said he would look at it to see if it could be cut or if it might be a state's issue.

----------


## Bruno

Newt's pin?  Been brought up before, he has worn it every debate, I believe.

----------


## mosquitobite

> What did Ron say about the Everglades? I'm not watching the debate, but a bunch of people on Twitter are saying he compromised his principles by endorsing federal funding for the Everglades.


He said that the economy is in too much of a mess for the FEDERAL government to be involved in a Florida issue such as that.

----------


## bsi

i bet newt wife wouldn't want him to decide

----------


## Kords21

> i bet newt wife wouldn't want him to decide


Which one?

----------


## Tim724

My wife just pointed out that the stripes on Rick's tie are going the opposite direction as mine. Mine is a $12.00 Kohls tie, maybe it is a knock off and he has the fancy expensive designer version.

----------


## Lord Xar

Ron could take ANY of those questions that are assanine and just say "I will answer that, but you passed me again and I want to address a previous question....<and address the pertinent question>... before I get your current question".

This way he GETS TO ANSWER THE RELEVANT questions and then the moderators have a choice, let him keep talking to then answer the current question.. so he it is a win / win situation. Answer pertinent question only and get out of the lame question, OR answer both.

This is easy stuff. Not sure why Ron isn't doing it.

----------


## bobmurph

> i bet newt wife wouldn't want him to decide


which one?

----------


## PursuePeace

Good answer Ron.

----------


## green73

Privatize Space and we'll go to the stars!

----------


## Sentinelrv

This debate is so boring.

----------


## donnay

Personal responsibility.  YES!  Living will.

----------


## rp2012win

wtf are we litigating the schiavo case?

----------


## RonPaulFever

I'm done watching this nonsense.  Terry Schiavo?  The space program?  zzzzzzzz

----------


## MozoVote

Romney will increase space spending in addition to all those aircraft carriers he wants built.

----------


## Deborah K

> What did Ron say about the Everglades? I'm not watching the debate, but a bunch of people on Twitter are saying he compromised his principles by endorsing federal funding for the Everglades.


Nah, he's just saying there are other things way more important to focus on than this issue, since it keeps people employed.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Newt's pin?  Been brought up before, he has worn it every debate, I believe.


that would be the 'two tiny strips of bacon' pin.  The guy loves his bacon.

----------


## WD-NY

More Sullivan: 




> 9.57 pm. 
> 
> I love Ron Paul. Only he would challenge the Cuba embargo in Florida! And only he would point out that Iran has been subjected to a de facto blockade of their oil exports - and that their military threats are entirely understandable from their point of view. He sees these wars as terrible, expensive, no-win hassles. And after the last decade, you can see his point.
> In contrast, the other three seem set in trying to revive the late 20th Century America. Iraq is never mentioned. Afghanistan? All Romney can say is that we need to "beat the Taliban."

----------


## Mark37snj

> It's on at 9pm pacific time so people can watch it primetime on NBC. I'm watching it on msnbc.com


NOOOOOO, DON'T DO IT, TURN AWAY WHILE YOU STILL CAN, IF I FALL ASLEEP NOW I MAY NEVER WAKE UP!!!

----------


## rubantin

If Newt has his third wife and becomes president could she be called the first lady?

----------


## donnay

NASA should be a private business with no government involvement.

----------


## fisharmor

Straight Libertarian answer on end-of-life issues from RP... it would have been nice, as a doctor, if he had pointed out in the Schiavo case, they actively starved/dehydrated her to death.

----------


## Apparition

wow... if terry shiavo ever needed a cure, just have her watch this debate.

----------


## green73

NASA: Spend a billion to go to the bathroom

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

How the hell do you think NASA works now Mitt? FFS

----------


## Bruno

Newt will introduce a bold, big govt plan to spend tens of billions to send Americans to Mars or something to pander even more than Mitt is doing.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Personal responsibility.  YES!  Living will.


yes!! spend 50 bucks and get your **** together!!

----------


## ONUV

ships and aircraft on mars 

America $#@! yeah!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> NASA: Spend a billion to go to the bathroom


Not just any bathroom...a bathroom in space!

----------


## Varin

Good question really an issue for the president, pull the plug or not.

----------


## pauliticalfan



----------


## donnay

Yes more space weapons...that is all they are funding for!

----------


## otherone

Aggressive experimentation.....EXCEPT FOR STEM CELL RESEARCH

----------


## dawnbt

LOL!  Great tweet!  "Ron Paul is mentally rewriting the national budget during his free time during this #GOPdebate. Even his silence is productive."

----------


## pauliticalfan

PRIZES!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

who needs nyquil when you've got the FL NBC GOP debate???




>

----------


## Kords21

How can we develop space if we're going into debt fighting all these wars?

----------


## fisharmor

I hope to God RP gets his "are you people $#@!ing listening!?! WE'RE BROKE" moment

----------


## Carehn

> 


The media has picked 2 candidates it can handle now. They no longer want to slosh the water around.

----------


## Lavitz

Cuba, Sugar, Everglades, Terry Schiavo, NASA. You can really see Florida's influence on this "debate." Just waiting for the final round on Medicare / SS.

----------


## dfalken

I bet Santorum will say we should bomb Mars!

----------


## JuicyG

Gingrich: Let`s go mine the fu.... moon. 

Right!

----------


## AngryCanadian

NEWT IS FINISHED!
Newt D+

----------


## lilymc

How's he doing?  I've been busy creating a website for the last few hours, I haven't heard any news!

----------


## mac_hine

Why am I watching this? I must have issues. There are many better things I could be doing right now.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

ARE YOU $$$$$$ KIDDING ME????????

newt... woah.  holy crap!!! we'd be in a worse slump w/out 9/11???

----------


## pauliticalfan

Another question for Gingrich. Don't bother spreading the questions around.

----------


## Adam West

The American political system is totally corrupted. It will not change until the $#@! hits the fan. It's frustratingly true.

Sucking up to the estabishment, the media, being polite, it doesn't work...

----------


## Bruno

Newt wants us to spend billions to be romantic

----------


## coffeewithchess

Wow, Newt just set himself up for a Daily Show (or nightly show) piece..."romantic futures"

----------


## ZanZibar

_Santorum says we need to get to space before the terrorists do!_

----------


## Carehn

> How can we develop space if we're going into debt fighting all these wars?


Google or Ford are much more likely to 'develop' space then NASA.

----------


## Apparition

Free ponies for all Americans...

----------


## JuicyG

> I bet Santorum will say we should bomb Mars!


Yeah, as pre-emptive action just in case place is inhabited.

----------


## carterm

man, ron just doesn't seem to have the fire he used to, even four years ago. he needs to get pissed.

----------


## rubantin

thank God its almost over..

----------


## Sentinelrv

Spread the Money Bomb on Facebook, LOTS of People Online! Here are some copy and paste messages...

*Post Status Updates & Comments on Ron Paul Facebook Pages*

*1.* Either type Ron Paul in the Facebook search box and hit "See more results for Ron Paul" in the dropbox...
*2.* Or use all of the Ron Paul Facebook pages that I've linked at the bottom of this post. The pages with the most likes are higher in the list.
*3.* Go to the wall of any Ron Paul page and hit "Everyone."
*4.* Now post a status update on the wall about the money bomb so that everyone that visits the page will see it. Use the example below.
*5.* Post a new status update on these pages every so often to make sure new people visiting the page will always see it.
*6.* If the Ron Paul page or any other page posts an official status update, make sure to get in there and leave plenty of comments.
*7.* The best thing we can do is to leave comments and status updates in places where large numbers of Ron Paul supporters will see them.
*8.* Copy the text below, paste it into your Facebook status box and post it. Below is an example image so you can see what it will look like.




> Pledge to Ron Paul's 2/14 Money Bomb and let's send the Media and the Establishment a very clear message, NO ONE BUT PAUL!
> 
> GOAL - 20,000 Facebook Event Pledges!
> Pledge Here - https://www.facebook.com/events/315931335112891/
> Official Site - http://www.NoOneButPaul.com




*(Upload a No One But Paul Image Banner to Advertise the Event)*

*1.* Save the following image to your computer and upload it onto Ron Paul Facebook pages as a status update.
*2.* It will show up in the news feed as a large highly visible banner. The image is sized exactly for this purpose.
*3.* After browsing and selecting your photo to upload, you can then include the note below with the website links.




> Pledge to Ron Paul's 2/14 Money Bomb and let's send the Media and the Establishment a very clear message, NO ONE BUT PAUL!
> 
> GOAL - 20,000 Facebook Event Pledges!
> Pledge Here - https://www.facebook.com/events/315931335112891/
> Official Site - http://www.NoOneButPaul.com

----------


## Tim724

yeah, this debate is going to be billed as a snooze. The Shiavo question didnt present much of an opportunity, but Dr Paul's answer was solid. His genuine-ness came through and he sounded very much like a "real person" that you would trust.

----------


## dancjm

> How's he doing?  I've been busy creating a website for the last few hours, I haven't heard any news!


What website are you creating? 

One for Liberty I hope

----------


## donnay

His next mistress will be an extra-terrestrial!

----------


## Varin

Must bomb the moon before the Jihadist put missiles there.

----------


## freneticentropy

What a lame debate.  Don't think many votes will shift over this.  Newt might lose a few for being grilled on the lobbying, but otherwise, I think it's a wash.

----------


## sirgonzo420

I fully support Newt's desire to return to the moon permanently.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

yes.  he does.

this debate is like a sleepwalk.




> man, ron just doesn't seem to have the fire he used to, even four years ago. he needs to get pissed.

----------


## otherone

> ARE YOU $$$$$$ KIDDING ME????????
> 
> newt... woah.  holy crap!!! we'd be in a worse slump w/out 9/11???


I accidentally blurted the f-bomb in front of daughter when he said that......

----------


## Edward

"Final round of our debate. I would like each of the three candidates to comment on the RP newsletters, then explain how dangerous a President Paul would be to our country."

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

War against radical reptilian jihadist...now that's a war RPFers could get behind!

----------


## Adam West

Don't you feel "Dirty" having to suck up to the Republican Party?

----------


## Brisket

You guys are too negative.  I thought Ron did fine in the limited time he had.  The other 3 stumbled and bumbled all over themselves tonight without really saying anything.  If anyone takes anything out of this debate, it should be the ineptitude of the other 3.

----------


## JuicyG

> I fully support Newt's desire to return to the moon permanently.


I fully support the plan to put Gingrich on the moon indefinitely.

----------


## Bruno

Brian Williams thanks the fellow questioners for lulling the candidates and audicence into a deep, deep sleep....

----------


## MozoVote

I will give an honest assessment. Ron does look tired in this debate. Hope he rests up a bit for the one in Jacksonville.

----------


## Carehn

> Must bomb the moon before the Jihadist put missiles there.


We at least need to protect the moons borders.

----------


## Kords21

> You guys are too negative.  I thought Ron did fine in the limited time he had.  The other 3 stumbled and bumbled all over themselves tonight without really saying anything.  If anyone takes anything out of this debate, it should be the ineptitude of the other 3.


Yeah this is like a pilot episode of NBC's remake of the 3 stooges

----------


## otherone

Newt's idea of "Romance" is a spacesuit, a blow-up doll and a glass of Tang...

----------


## Margo37

> Make it stop... please make it stop... if there is a God in heaven... make it stop!


"        +±++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## happyphilter

Worst. Debate. Ever.
So boring

----------


## dancjm

Dr Carol Rosin, on the narrative to justify Space Weapons. Interesting.

----------


## Jack Bauer



----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> War against radical reptilian jihadist...now that's a war RPFers could get behind!


Death to the shape shifters!!!

----------


## Bruno

Brian Williams thanks the fellow questioners for lulling the candidates and audience into a deep, deep sleep....

----------


## bunklocoempire

what is "gasparilla pirate fest"?  Lol! (stream)

----------


## kylejack

Newt getting consecutive questions, and the early Newt-Mitt parlay was allowed to go on for 7 MINUTES (8% of 90 minutes).

Anyone have a time count?

----------


## XNavyNuke

> Was testing to see if he would say all national parks should bulldozed and turned into amusement parks or something.
> 
> You know what else there's a lot of in the Everglades? People's pet pythons. Have to wonder if state-level administration would have been more aggressive in dealing with that problem.


If the U.S. government truly treated native lands as sovereign, then it wouldn't even be an issue. There would be no Everglades National Park. The Everglades National Park Act of 1934 was a land grab, pure and simple.

XNN

----------


## otherone

Martians are now talking to Jihadists....

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I will give an honest assessment. Ron does look tired in this debate. Hope he rests up a bit for the one in Jacksonville.


I think it's just the fact that they're giving boring questions.

----------


## Edward

> Yeah this is like a pilot episode of NBC's remake of the 3 stooges


At least The Three Stooges was entertaining.

----------


## robert9712000

To make it a smaller list,Which countries would Santorum not Bomb and no you cant say Israel that's a given.

----------


## rpwi

> man, ron just doesn't seem to have the fire he used to, even four years ago. he needs to get pissed.


He can't do that...latest PPP poll has him too far down in approval among Romney/Newt/Rick supporters.   This 'friendlier' style will actually serve him well to build this up.  You have to understand reverse psychology...if Paul starts ripping into the other candidates, the voters won't like this and will feel like he is an aggressor and the other candidates the victims.  I think he's doing extremely well tonight for potential voters (not the libertarian base per-say but that's ok).

----------


## ZanZibar

Newt wants to go to Mars, Santorum wants to go to...... (fill in the blank)

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Newt's idea of "Romance" is a spacesuit, a blow-up doll and a glass of Tang...


yeah, pooty tang.

----------


## Dublin4Paul

Horrible moderators, totally irrelevant questions, and the typical Paul blackout bull$#@!. At this rate, I don't think anyone will gain or lose anything from this debate, it's that boring.

----------


## WD-NY

Ron is doing great tonight - Romney is strong. Newt = neutered without a crazy crowd. And Santorum's Dr. Strangelove foreign policy is going to down his support in FL. 

Strong 3rd in FL definitely possible.

----------


## Kords21

> Martians are now talking to Jihadists....


and they might be gay who also hate christmas, according to Santorum

----------


## MrTudo

I think he's doing very well tonight and scored a quasi-endorsement from gingrich ( not the other way around). I don't know what's up with that but it's good.

----------


## lilymc

> What website are you creating? 
> 
> One for Liberty I hope


Heheh!  I'm actually trying to raise funds for a mission I'm going on. I'm going to do a raffle, to give away a website/blog with a domain and everything.  I might post about it here, if I can!

When I have time, I'd like to do something for liberty & Ron Paul, I've already made some videos in the past.

----------


## ZanZibar

"Moon mining"

----------


## flightlesskiwi

seriously, ya'll..

NEWT JUST SAID THE ECONOMY WOULD BE IN A BIGGER SLUMP THAN IT IS IF 9/11 HADN'T HAPPENED!!!

----------


## Bruno

Bright side is no huge cheering for Newt during this debate

----------


## Shane Harris

So spending is a problem.... but we should invest in space exploration? You know, just for the fun of it. We cannot stand idly by while other countries are having fun in space without us lol. To hell with fiscal responsibility, we want flags on Mars!

----------


## Edward

They MUST let Ron answer this question!!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

This is Ron's question!!!

----------


## Feelgood

Mitt channeling Bachmann?

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

If Dr. Paul doesn't get to answer this, I'll raise hell.

----------


## Carehn

> Martians are now talking to Jihadists....


Don't you doubt it! The Martians have been pissed about our freedom and prosperity for decades. And they don't speak English.

----------


## fisharmor

Mitt literally can't name anything conservative he's done as a politician.

----------


## cucucachu0000

dumbest question, and romney manages to give an even dumber answer

----------


## slamhead

The moon is on the Islamic crest Rick. Hurry...nuke the moon. I have never seen an idiot who turns to war and violence as an answer to everything. What a punk this guy is. I bet he got beat up a lot as a kid. Huge chip on his shoulder.

----------


## mavtek

Let's hit this one out of the damn park! 500' here baby!

----------


## dancjm

> Heheh!  I'm actually trying to raise funds for a mission I'm going on. I'm going to do a raffle, to give away a website/blog with a domain and everything.  I might post about it here, if I can!
> 
> When I have time, I'd like to do something for liberty & Ron Paul, I've already made some videos in the past.


Whats your mission? The mission is LIBERTY!!!

Good luck with your site

----------


## EBounding

I heard Ron's son, who happens to be a Senator, was detained by the government today.

----------


## IterTemporis

> seriously, ya'll..
> 
> NEWT JUST SAID THE ECONOMY WOULD BE IN A BIGGER SLUMP THAN IT IS IF 9/11 HADN'T HAPPENED!!!


Did he really? I was falling asleep, and I feel no emotion or reaction to this because I am too sleepy..

----------


## freneticentropy

> seriously, ya'll..
> 
> NEWT JUST SAID THE ECONOMY WOULD BE IN A BIGGER SLUMP THAN IT IS IF 9/11 HADN'T HAPPENED!!!


He did?  I thought he said we'd have been in worse shape without the tax cuts.

----------


## bunklocoempire

libertarianism is the heart and SOUL of coservatism -reagan

----------


## Lucille

This question is for Ron.

----------


## Kords21

How many times can Newt mention Raegan in an answer?

----------


## mk8

let ron $#@!ing answer

----------


## Bruno

What a pompus ass.  Why doesn't America see through Newt?  ffs

----------


## anewvoice

> Newt wants to go to Mars, Santorum wants to go to...... (fill in the blank)


I see what you did there..

----------


## James Madison

> Newt wants to go to Mars, Santorum wants to go to...... (fill in the blank)


Uranus?

----------


## dawnbt

Nice Goldwater insert, Newt!

----------


## fisharmor

Newt hour 1: I BELIEVE IN MEDICARE!!!!
Newt hour 2: I BELIEVE IN CONSERVATIVISM!!!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> He did?  I thought he said we'd have been in worse shape without the tax cuts.


because the tax cuts wouldn't have happened (or stuck) w/out 9/11..  i'm going to rewind here in a second....

----------


## JuicyG

> "Moon mining"


He must be obsessed with this movie. Lonely slave mining the moon:

----------


## Tim724

more droning......

----------


## Kords21

Ron will get the last word?

----------


## ZanZibar

> Uranus?


    HA HA HA HA HA HA

----------


## bunklocoempire

WTF?

----------


## IterTemporis

Hmm.. Good job Santorum, attacking both Romney and Gingrich.

----------


## Evangelical_Protestant

Romney / santorum / newt talk for 1hr 25 min saying "me me me. "

Ron Paul talks less than five saying "us us us" 

This debate is unbelievable. Sad considering Paul has an army of supporters surrounding the debate, and the others got nuthin'. So stupid.

----------


## slamhead

> He did?  I thought he said we'd have been in worse shape without the tax cuts.


No he said that without the tax cuts the effects of 9/11 would have been worse.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Liberal Brian Williams quoting liberal newspaper headlines. Awesome debate guys.

----------


## Edward

Santorum better not f*** with Ron...

----------


## lilymc

> Whats your mission? The mission is LIBERTY!!!
> 
> Good luck with your site


Thanks so much!! Yes, the mission IS liberty, but I'm also involved with world missions/humanitarian work through a christian organization called Youth With A Mission.  I'll be going to southern Mexico soon, if all goes well!  Thanks again, and I don't want to get in trouble for being off topic so i'll post more about this later.

----------


## fisharmor

> Hmm.. Good job Santorum, attacking both Romney and Gingrich.


It's just a ploy to prevent RP getting asked the question.

----------


## mk8

i actually love it when santorum goes after newt and romney

----------


## Xenliad

Santorum prefers Paul to Romney and Gingrich again XD

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

> I will give an honest assessment. Ron does look tired in this debate. Hope he rests up a bit for the one in Jacksonville.


He's bored of these stupid questions.

----------


## ZanZibar

*The Moon Landings Were Faked:*

----------


## Lucille

And of course Ron didn't get the question.

----------


## Simple

I was hoping Ron would point out that Newt and Santorum got rich off of the revolving door of special interests. I was hoping Ron would enter the foreign policy question by prefacing that both the moderator and Newt are CFR. Keeping that in mind it's actually pretty comical watching CFR debate CFR.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

the ONE guy that hasn't been attacked.  holy moley.

----------


## rchappelear

leave is up to Santorum to squeeze out more time for mitt and newt... just closing the door on RP.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> What a pompus ass.  Why doesn't America see through Newt?  ffs


Some of them can, but they are getting more and more focused on who they think can beat Obama.  I know, I know.  What have they won, if they trade one Progressive for another?  Nothing, that's what.

----------


## Danjlion7

> Thanks so much!! Yes, the mission IS liberty, but I'm also involved with world missions/humanitarian work through a christian organization called Youth With A Mission.  I'll be going to southern Mexico soon, if all goes well!  Thanks again, and I don't want to get in trouble for being off topic so i'll post more about this later.


Do you know winkie pratney?

----------


## tennman

Frothy with a good answer! For once!

----------


## FreedomFox

> Bright side is no huge cheering for Newt during this debate


Yup, that's a thing I like about this debate, although it does make it a little more boring. But in those spots where there were clapping and applause, I'm pretty certain that Paul received the most.

----------


## WD-NY

$#@!. Santorum is giving the answer Ron wish he could give.

----------


## dancjm

Santorum is DESTROYING Newt and Romney.

----------


## TheOnlyJustCause4505

This debate is crap. Its not been a negative for Paul, but its just been the most useless debate Ive ever seen. 

I was waiting for "how do you feel about Kim Kardashian's divorce?" or "what is your position on 4-leaf clovers, are they lucky?"

----------


## rchappelear

finally

----------


## bluesc

Meanwhile bluesc is feeling absolutely no stress while sat here laughing at you guys. I feel for you, I really do.

----------


## Adam West

How stupid is the American voter?

I have my palm deeply embedded on my face...

----------


## IterTemporis

Ooooh.. Not sure if this is a good question or bad question for Dr. Paul.

Edit: It was good, he got applause.

----------


## Bruno

Possibly the best question of the debate, and Paul gets it!!

----------


## GreenBulldog

Frothy said "principles?"

----------


## Edward

Go, Ron, go!

----------


## lilymc

> Do you know winkie pratney?


No... who's that?

edit to add: just looked him up. thank you!! *reading now*

----------


## harikaried

Hey that rhymed!

Had a Revolution, wrote a Constitution!

----------


## dancjm

RON PAUL SCORES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## coffeewithchess

Had a revolution, wrote a Constitution! LINE OF THE NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kords21

Ron Paul gets the applause again!

----------


## tennman

LIKE A BOSS!

----------


## kill the banks

good ending

----------


## Hyperion

> Newt will introduce a bold, big govt plan to spend tens of billions to send Americans to Mars or something to pander even more than Mitt is doing.


He'll probably send inner city youth to clean their hallways and bathrooms.

----------


## steph3n

Very nice answer Ron

----------


## ONUV

big dog ron paul!

----------


## dfalken

School these children Dr!!

----------


## dancjm

Romney: "I have a record."

Indeed you do.

----------


## WIwarrior

Great job by Ron right there.

----------


## otherone

NAILED IT

----------


## Danjlion7

> Noo... who's that?


He is with ywam.

----------


## Dublin4Paul

End on a high note. Good.

----------


## PursuePeace

More applause for Ron.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

NBC Debate Conspiracy theory, They are making this debate irrelevant so that Ron won't benefit in the elections.

----------


## Edward

> Had a revolution, wrote a Constitution! LINE OF THE NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yep!

----------


## thehungarian

Ron is a poet, 
he did not know it

----------


## Bruno

screw the rules!  Applaud, Ron Paul supporters!

----------


## ericthethe

Incredible answer.

----------


## mosquitobite

> Very nice answer Ron


HOMERUN!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

i'll sleep REALLY well, though.  i feel "heavy" after this.  DH is gonna have to help me off the couch!!




> Meanwhile bluesc is feeling absolutely no stress while sat here laughing at you guys. I feel for you, I really do.

----------


## devil21

I would like to see Ron ASK for people's votes during a debate.  His last answer was a perfect to setup to add "and if you believe in true conservatism you should vote for me"

----------


## cucucachu0000

took that from the judge!

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Moneyball!

----------


## dancjm

"Had a revolution, wrote a constitution."

Someone tweet this.

Someone write a song.

----------


## axlr

I like how Ron rhymed there.

Revolution-Constitution

----------


## rp2012win

that was his last question

----------


## carterm

dude...all he had to say was:

"rick just owned mitt and newt. rick voted 5 times to raise the debt ceiling. the end"

----------


## pauliticalfan

Why does Mitt get the last word?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Newt wants to go to Mars, Santorum wants to go to...... (fill in the blank)

----------


## Windsurfer_For_Paul

> Had a revolution, wrote a Constitution! LINE OF THE NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## The Gold Standard

Ron is doing very well tonight. Probably why they are avoiding him.

----------


## PursuePeace

> Had a revolution, wrote a Constitution! LINE OF THE NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rchappelear

at least he answers the questions well when he gets them!  But is hard to mess up when your spittin the truth!

----------


## Gigaplex

I fell asleep while watching the debate and just woke up. Did I miss anything???

----------


## Tod

I give RP a "C" on this debate....while he didn't make any big gaffes, he let a lot of stuff slip past and kind of coasted through this debate, imo.

----------


## UCFGavin

great to see the only cheering i've seen be for the good doctor

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Haha, Newt said "diagnosed".

----------


## flightlesskiwi

NEWt... YOU DONT HAVE A BASE to be "with you"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## otherone

Newt said what scares him about the presidency is that he agrees with Santorum....

----------


## Tim724

> "Had a revolution, wrote a constitution."
> 
> Someone tweet this.
> 
> Someone write a song.


The auto-tune guys who did the Bed Snatcher song could work with this

----------


## angrydragon

Ron, just start blurting out, don't wait for them to call on you. Be aggressive with your honest charm.

----------


## Andrew Ryan

> I give RP a "C" on this debate....while he didn't make any big gaffes, he let a lot of stuff slip past and kind of coasted through this debate, imo.


Mark, is that you?

----------


## dfalken

These fools keep pandering to Paul, why don't they just drop out and let him rule this country then?  He is their teacher and they are the naughty children.

----------


## harikaried

Newt mentions Dr. Paul and camera switches to a view of all 4 candidates for half a second. When Santorum was talking about other candidates, the camera sat with 3 candidates the whole time.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> took that from the judge!





> "Had a revolution, wrote a constitution."
> 
> Someone tweet this.
> 
> Someone write a song.





> I like how Ron rhymed there.
> 
> Revolution-Constitution


Judge Napolitano FTW!

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Awkward Romneybot 3000 moment!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I fell asleep while watching the debate and just woke up. Did I miss anything???


some pretty good local commercials here...  no real good NBC shows (besides thursday night comedy)

----------


## Lavitz

Definitely a good answer. Ron can't outperform Santorum in rattling off specifics; he stutters too much and it's just not his style. But he can carve out his own niche by emphasizing the Consitution and a consistent conservative philosophy that extends into every area.

----------


## Bruno

"crony capitalism"?   where have I heard that before?

----------


## ONUV

> NAILED IT

----------


## Shane Harris

Newt. so slimy lol playing to the other candidates support haha he and Romney are like Edward Norton in The Italian Job, completely unoriginal and grabbing from everyone else haha

----------


## Sentinelrv

Spread the Money Bomb on Facebook, LOTS of People Online! Here are some copy and paste messages...

*Post Status Updates & Comments on Ron Paul Facebook Pages*

*1.* Either type Ron Paul in the Facebook search box and hit "See more results for Ron Paul" in the dropbox...
*2.* Or use all of the Ron Paul Facebook pages that I've linked at the bottom of this post. The pages with the most likes are higher in the list.
*3.* Go to the wall of any Ron Paul page and hit "Everyone."
*4.* Now post a status update on the wall about the money bomb so that everyone that visits the page will see it. Use the example below.
*5.* Post a new status update on these pages every so often to make sure new people visiting the page will always see it.
*6.* If the Ron Paul page or any other page posts an official status update, make sure to get in there and leave plenty of comments.
*7.* The best thing we can do is to leave comments and status updates in places where large numbers of Ron Paul supporters will see them.
*8.* Copy the text below, paste it into your Facebook status box and post it. Below is an example image so you can see what it will look like.




> Pledge to Ron Paul's 2/14 Money Bomb and let's send the Media and the Establishment a very clear message, NO ONE BUT PAUL!
> 
> GOAL - 20,000 Facebook Event Pledges!
> Pledge Here - https://www.facebook.com/events/315931335112891/
> Official Site - http://www.NoOneButPaul.com




*(Upload a No One But Paul Image Banner to Advertise the Event)*

*1.* Save the following image to your computer and upload it onto Ron Paul Facebook pages as a status update.
*2.* It will show up in the news feed as a large highly visible banner. The image is sized exactly for this purpose.
*3.* After browsing and selecting your photo to upload, you can then include the note below with the website links.




> Pledge to Ron Paul's 2/14 Money Bomb and let's send the Media and the Establishment a very clear message, NO ONE BUT PAUL!
> 
> GOAL - 20,000 Facebook Event Pledges!
> Pledge Here - https://www.facebook.com/events/315931335112891/
> Official Site - http://www.NoOneButPaul.com

----------


## BUSHLIED

I give Ron a F based on what I watched. The last question he got on "battle for the soul of the GOP" was completely a strike out....Let's face it RON IS NOT RUNNING TO WIN....or he is completely clueless on how to win a debate...WTF??? Money is going to dry up now watch.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Go Bulls? They have like 3 fans in the state.

----------


## thoughtomator

anyone get a timer as to who got how much time?

----------


## dfalken

Here comes "planet of the apes" David Gregory

----------


## Bruno

Geez, they should at the very least give each person 1 minute to wrap up.  what a farce.  they take the last 20 minutes to talk about the horse race, and will ignore Ron.

----------


## cucucachu0000

well that was pretty dissapointing im glad i only spend 40 min watching

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Quick! Spin, spin dammit!

----------


## walt

THAT WAS AWFUL...

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> I give Ron a F based on what I watched. The last question he got on "battle for the soul of the GOP" was completely a strike out....Let's face it RON IS NOT RUNNING TO WIN....or he is completely clueless on how to win a debate...WTF??? Money is going to dry up now watch.


I've never seen you post anything positive about Ron Paul.

----------


## Simple

Worst debate all season. I'm feeling sleepy *yawn*

----------


## dancjm

U.S. in 16 Trillian dollars of debt, 2+ Hot wars, People loosing their jobs, people loosing their homes and people's money being destroyed.

I thought the moderator summed it up quite well. 

"Go Bulls!"

----------


## flightlesskiwi

TV off in 3...2...1....

where's Ron???  there he is!!  and Carol.  i just love them!  (bleck for watching willard's family)

----------


## TheOnlyJustCause4505

Why do I feel like Newt is trying to kiss my and your a**? He agrees with Paul while talking about the elites, etc. 

Its great how uninformed the public is, they have no idea what the CFR is or that Newt is a part of it.

----------


## harikaried

RonPaulFlix already up with the clip of "Had a Revolution, Wrote a Constitution."




http://ronpaulflix.com/2012/01/ron-p...e-jan-23-2012/

----------


## Bruno

> I give Ron a F based on what I watched. The last question he got on "battle for the soul of the GOP" was completely a strike out....Let's face it RON IS NOT RUNNING TO WIN....or he is completely clueless on how to win a debate...WTF??? Money is going to dry up now watch.


F?  Give me a break

----------


## dawnbt

Another promising tweet..."I used to think Ron Paul was a joke but I've been reading up on him and now I just think he's a misunderstood genius. Ron Paul for Pres."

----------


## Endthefednow

I give Ron A+

----------


## otherone

> I give Ron a F based on what I watched. The last question he got on "battle for the soul of the GOP" was completely a strike out....Let's face it RON IS NOT RUNNING TO WIN....or he is completely clueless on how to win a debate...WTF??? Money is going to dry up now watch.


You realize the crowd applaused? What answer should he have given?

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> Go Bulls? They have like 3 fans in the state.


Yea, that was weird.
The Miami Heat and the Orlando Magic are major rivals of the Bulls.
Why "Go Bulls" at a Florida event?
Pandering to Chicago for Obama?
Brian Williams = Weirdo.

On a side note:
Go Bulls!

----------


## TheOnlyJustCause4505

+17,000,000,000,000 

Our debt.

----------


## LibXist

Ron did OK, but I give the debate an F overall. Glad the crowd kept their mouths shut though.

----------


## tuggy24g

Well we did the best we could for the questions we had. I think we had some of the best answers for the questions we had asked and gave the truthful answer. Man Ron Paul should surge a little more after this.

----------


## dancjm

> I give Ron a F based on what I watched. The last question he got on "battle for the soul of the GOP" was completely a strike out....Let's face it RON IS NOT RUNNING TO WIN....or he is completely clueless on how to win a debate...WTF??? Money is going to dry up now watch.


The last question hit the nail on the head. Not running to win? I don't know what you are talking about TBH.

----------


## Badger Paul

Let's spend billions to go to the moon and Mars and collect ROCKS AND DIRT!

You can get these out of you backyard but what fun would that be? 

Rock and Dirt for a billion bucks baby! You can't beat it.

Go the hobby store and buy a toy rocket and watch it go SWOOSH up in the air too. It's a lot cheaper than the real thing.

----------


## bluesc

> You realize the crowd applaused? What answer should he have given?


BUSHLIED is a troll. Ignore.

----------


## Kords21

> Yea, that was weird.
> The Miami Heat and the Orlando Magic are major rivals of the Bulls.
> Why "Go Bulls" at a Florida event?
> Pandering to Chicago for Obama?


The Bulls are the mascot of the University of Sount Florida

----------


## rpwi

> Yea, that was weird.
> The Miami Heat and the Orlando Magic are major rivals of the Bulls.
> Why "Go Bulls" at a Florida event?
> Pandering to Chicago for Obama?


USF Bulls

----------


## IterTemporis

> Go Bulls? They have like 3 fans in the state.


They actually pack the stadium..

----------


## bluesc

> i'll sleep REALLY well, though.  i feel "heavy" after this.  DH is gonna have to help me off the couch!!


Are you high?

----------


## AdamT

> Another promising tweet..."I used to think Ron Paul was a joke but I've been reading up on him and now I just think he's a misunderstood genius. Ron Paul for Pres."


Link??

----------


## Tim724

What? - over at 10:40?

Dr Paul did OK....probably some missed opportunities, but nothing bad and a few nice moments. He was totally screwed on time. IMO, he should have attacked some...could have said something about space program spending, Santorum talking about giving "mountains of money" to Cuba, TARP support, etc 

None of the other candidates did anything of note, so nothing really changes.

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> The Bulls are the mascot of the University of Sount Florida


Ah.
Makes more sense that way.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Yea, that was weird.
> The Miami Heat and the Orlando Magic are major rivals of the Bulls.
> Why "Go Bulls" at a Florida event?
> Pandering to Chicago for Obama?


Actually it was the USF Bulls...the university where the debate took place. I was just trying to incite a little in state rivalry.

----------


## dancjm

> Another promising tweet..."I used to think Ron Paul was a joke but I've been reading up on him and now I just think he's a misunderstood genius. Ron Paul for Pres."


RETWEET!!!

----------


## tomahawk

> Here comes "planet of the apes" David Gregory



Lol that made me laugh

----------


## pacu44

> I sure wish Ron would mention that a vote for the other guys is a vote for $10/gallon gasoline!!!  A lot of this discussion goes over the head of the average American but they'll perk up when they hear that.



*a vote for the other guys is a vote for $10/gallon gasoline!!!* 

This needs to be a broken record every time Paul is on tv when it comes to FP... EVERY TIME...

rep

----------


## MrAustin

Breakdown of total talking time for each candidate anyone? Please?

----------


## harikaried

> I like how Ron rhymed there.
> 
> Revolution-Constitution


That's what the crowd chanted at the New Hampshire 2nd-place speech:

Ron Paul Revolution. Bring us back our Constitution!

----------


## LibertyEagle

Personally, I think he did pretty darn well.  The crowd applauded him at least twice that I heard.

----------


## Muwahid

Amazingly boring.

----------


## steph3n

> Definitely a good answer. Ron can't outperform Santorum in rattling off specifics; he stutters too much and it's just not his style. But he can carve out his own niche by emphasizing the Consitution and a consistent conservative philosophy that extends into every area.


Too bad Santorum's specifics are totally bogus crap in most cases.

----------


## dancjm

Is Mars an Open Primary?

----------


## tucker

> Yea, that was weird.
> The Miami Heat and the Orlando Magic are major rivals of the Bulls.
> Why "Go Bulls" at a Florida event?
> Pandering to Chicago for Obama?
> Brian Williams = Weirdo.
> 
> On a side note:
> Go Bulls!


It was at USF. Their mascot is a Bull i believe.

Also, to everyone saying Ron didn't perform well...The only applause I heard tonight was after he spoke.

----------


## Simple

> RonPaulFlix already up with the clip of "Had a Revolution, Wrote a Constitution."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ronpaulflix.com/2012/01/ron-p...e-jan-23-2012/


To Reddit: The Founders Had a Revolution and Wrote a Constitution

----------


## dawnbt

> Link??


Daniel Hicks @danielwhicks  Reply  Retweet  Favorite · Open
I used to think Ron Paul was a joke but I've been reading up on him and now I just think he's a misunderstood genius. Ron Paul for Pres.

----------


## Rudeman

The debate in general was probably the worst yet, it definitely was the most boring debate. A lot of pointless questions, and too much of a focus on Newt/Romney.

Paul did a good job, no mistakes and made some good points. I think his response on the economy was pretty good, maybe his best response yet.

----------


## low preference guy

> Meanwhile bluesc is feeling absolutely no stress while sat here laughing at you guys. I feel for you, I really do.


the debate is so lame that i get bored just by reading the guys on the forum.

----------


## 3kgt

they're talking about how Gingrich has the momentum...pathetic...Ron Paul was the only one to get applause at all..except for Santorum's six supporters that clapped furiously..

----------


## pacu44

> imo. paul needs to work more on iran... like
> 
> war = 10 dollar/gallon gas
> war = no money for social security
> war = no money for medicare
> war = bankers/war profiteers benefit
> war = USA more in debt
> war = US debt passed onto children
> war = US soldiers die
> war = innocent iranians die


THIS

+rep

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Originally Posted by BUSHLIED
> 
> I give Ron a F based on what I watched. The last question he got on "battle for the soul of the GOP" was completely a strike out....Let's face it RON IS NOT RUNNING TO WIN....or he is completely clueless on how to win a debate...WTF??? Money is going to dry up now watch





> You realize the crowd applaused? What answer should he have given?


BUSHLIED is probably just trying to reason why the MSM post show hacks aren't talking up Ron.  Must be Ron's performance....

----------


## flightlesskiwi

why didn't the Bush tax cuts not work (to create jobs):  the Bush tax cuts "in a period of great difficulty with the attacks of 9/11 actually kept us from going into a much deeper slump"

my bad...  misheard Newt.  


BUT...  tax cuts whilst fighting 2 wars "kept us from going into a much deeper slump"-- "most economists agree"  interesting indeed...

----------


## Kords21

> they're talking about how Gingrich has the momentum...pathetic...Ron Paul was the only one to get applause at all..except for Santorum's six supporters that clapped furiously..


Is that the same as one hand clapping?

----------


## dawnbt

> RETWEET!!!


Sorry!  I just opened a Twitter last week and this is only my second time on.  I have no clue how it works beyond putting a topic in the search engine.

----------


## Bruno

I approached this idiot David Gregory after the Ames Straw poll if he was going to cover Ron Paul fairly, and he said he would, and he doesn't.  Biased ass along with the rest of them on the post-debate analysis stage.

----------


## ONUV

> Yea, that was weird.
> The Miami Heat and the Orlando Magic are major rivals of the Bulls.
> Why "Go Bulls" at a Florida event?
> Pandering to Chicago for Obama?
> Brian Williams = Weirdo.
> 
> On a side note:
> Go Bulls!


usf's mascot is the bulls

----------


## angrydragon

Rick's probably dropping soon. Either right before the next debate, or after the Florida primary.

----------


## devil21

> Yea, that was weird.
> The Miami Heat and the Orlando Magic are major rivals of the Bulls.
> Why "Go Bulls" at a Florida event?
> Pandering to Chicago for Obama?
> Brian Williams = Weirdo.
> 
> On a side note:
> Go Bulls!


It's the mascot of the University of South Florida, where the debate was held.

----------


## ericthethe

Paul did great. He got the most applause. He has a good chance of at least beating Santorum in Florida. Could get close to Romney if the SuperPAC's ads are effective.

----------


## wstrucke

> Sorry!  I just opened a Twitter last week and this is only my second time on.  I have no clue how it works beyond putting a topic in the search engine.


twitter is like screaming in the dark in the middle of nowhere.  you can post all you want and probably no one will notice.

----------


## nedomedo

> I give Ron a F based on what I watched. The last question he got on "battle for the soul of the GOP" was completely a strike out....Let's face it RON IS NOT RUNNING TO WIN....or he is completely clueless on how to win a debate...WTF??? Money is going to dry up now watch.



God, you bring everyone down. You suck.

Ron Paul did amazing as always, no matter what happens Ron Paul is my president. Who are you to suggest that Ron Paul is "clueless"??

What did you want him to do? All he can do is tell the truth, its up to you to spread it. You should be thankful that he is up there representing you and defending your liberties...instead of being a negative nancy, disrespecting the doctor and bringing down his support.

----------


## Andrew Ryan

> Are you high?


i lol'd

----------


## ONUV

> I approached this idiot David Gregory after the Ames Straw poll if he was going to cover Ron Paul fairly, and he said he would, and he doesn't.  Biased ass along with the rest of them on the post-debate analysis stage.


maybe you should have asked if he was going to give equal time to Paul. being fair can mean different things?

----------


## Tim724

Guys, remember in the beginning Dr Paul called the others "isolationists" on their Cuba policy. That was fairly clever.

----------


## TheOnlyJustCause4505

> Amazingly boring.


Yes, it was.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> twitter is like screaming in the dark in the middle of nowhere.  you can post all you want and probably no one will notice.


Depends.  My tweets seem to end up on Politico

----------


## Kords21

At least we're getting more mention on the post-debate show than Santorum. Go us.

----------


## FreedomFox

> Ron, just start blurting out, don't wait for them to call on you. Be aggressive with your honest charm.


This.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> It sucks Ron isn't getting time, but Newt and Mitt are doing nothing to help themselves.


That's why I didn't watch, going to highlight reel only. Ron is letting the others chop each other up, and will clean up in the weeks to come. It looks bad now, as a butcher shop always does. The finished meal will look better later.

----------


## pinkmandy

> Could we give Mitt and Newt some mma style gloves and a ring where they fight till one taps out of the race?


They're chickenhawks. They use fighting words but don't actually fight themselves.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

> twitter is like screaming in the dark in the middle of nowhere.  you can post all you want and probably no one will notice.


LOL, don't do anything stupid. Remember Patriot Act + NDAA.

----------


## Carole

Romney is all talking points. Santorum is all "I" did this.....and talking points and bogeymen everywhere--kil them all. Gingrich seems to have at least three ideas for everything, likes intrigue operations and wars, and is his usual self, but admits to areas of agreement with Dr. Paul. Dr. Paul is the truth teller and tries also to be gracious and humorous when he criticizes or disagrees. He is the one who understands consequences of behavior and calls it like it is. Sanctions ARE acts of war upon the people.

----------


## dancjm

The debate was CRAP, but Ron was VERY GOOD. What was great was Newt and Romney are clearly both rubbish candidates, and when it gets down to 3 with Newt Vs Romney Vs Paul, people will naturally take a look at the alternative to these two who clearly both have so much baggage.

----------


## bluesc

> Depends.  My tweets seem to end up on Politico


You're a future candidate for the US Congress. They want everything on record dude.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Guys, remember in the beginning Dr Paul called the others "isolationists" on their Cuba policy. That was fairly clever.


Yes and he ought to keep it up.  Start going on the offense like that.  Make them explain why they aren't.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

most boring debate ever

----------


## Bruno

> maybe you should have asked if he was going to give equal time to Paul. being fair can mean different things?


Well, it was 6 months ago, I was referring to Ron getting 2nd in the straw poll, I spoke to him minutes after it was announced that he got 2nd, and before the subsequent media blackout.

----------


## kill the banks

believe me if there was a real free press we would win this thing in spades ... we have to punch through the ms propaganda and spin show

----------


## FreedomFox

> I give Ron a F based on what I watched. The last question he got on "battle for the soul of the GOP" was completely a strike out....Let's face it RON IS NOT RUNNING TO WIN....or he is completely clueless on how to win a debate...WTF??? Money is going to dry up now watch.
> 			
> 		
> 
> God, you bring everyone down. You suck.
> 
> Ron Paul did amazing as always, no matter what happens Ron Paul is my president. Who are you to suggest that Ron Paul is "clueless"??
> 
> What did you want him to do? All he can do is tell the truth, its up to you to spread it. You should be thankful that he is up there representing you and defending your liberties...instead of being a negative nancy, disrespecting the doctor and bringing down his support.


Wonderfully said.

----------


## Rudeman

One of the ladies on MSNBC complimented Ron as the most entertaining/relaxed one on the stage they were also bashing Newt basically saying he's awful when he's not on the attack.

----------


## TheOnlyJustCause4505

I have to imagine that people around the country feel that this 'debate' was completely useless. We watched two corrupt idiots boringly vying for a few votes over some dumb, useless questions while Paul made the biggest gain just for not sounding like a whiny little b**** and making the most sense as usual.

----------


## Tim724

Ha ha ha, Brian Williams showing the empty theater saying it emptied "remarkably quickly"....yeah, everyone is running for their beds because they can't keep their eyelids open after that debate.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Annoyed that I have to wait until 9 PM in California to watch this. None of the NBC channels had the debate live.

----------


## low preference guy

Ron Paul rules!

----------


## Hyperion

> *a vote for the other guys is a vote for $10/gallon gasoline!!!* 
> 
> This needs to be a broken record every time Paul is on tv when it comes to FP... EVERY TIME...
> 
> rep


This would be a game-changer and would actually get the drones to think a little.

----------


## low preference guy

Glad I didn't watch the debate.

----------


## LibertyEagle

I was amazed.  Dr. Paul even got some applause on his statements about opening up trade with Cuba.  Loved his stab at the others for being isolationists!!!

----------


## Muwahid



----------


## Pauls' Revere

> zulu?


CURRENT ZULU TIME:

http://zulutime.net/

----------


## 89five.o

What a $#@! debate. No one but Ron and to hell with anyone other than him trying to get our vote.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Annoyed that I have to wait until 9 PM in California to watch this. None of the NBC channels had the debate live.


take a 12 hour energy drink before you do...  just sayin'...

if i'd been drinking for this one, i'd have fallen asleep.

----------


## Rudeman

> Annoyed that I have to wait until 9 PM in California to watch this. None of the NBC channels had the debate live.


Probably for the best, just watch the youtube of Ron Paul's highlights. You really didn't miss too much.

----------


## kill the banks

> I was amazed.  Dr. Paul even got some applause on his statements about opening up trade with Cuba.  Loved his stab at the others for being isolationists!!!


yes that isolationist reversal was a game changer he must stick to

----------


## Varin

Don´t think the debate really helped anyone, so that´s good for Romney Gingrich I guess.

----------


## Kords21

If they ever did a one on one battle in the ring, this is what it would look like

----------


## TheTexan

K.  Debates been over for at least 5 minutes now.  Where's the highlights tube?

----------


## texasbelle

> yes that isolationist reversal was a game changer he must stick to


Lots of positive tweets from MSM people about his Cuba answer....

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> most boring debate ever


It's not even a real debate-that's just one of many reasons it's boring.

----------


## JuicyG

> yes that isolationist reversal was a game changer he must stick to


Yeah, that was a genius move on his part. I think he totally nailed the foreign policy and economic questions. Those were his strong points at this debate.

----------


## dancjm

Hey guys, its 03:54am here, and I for one am glad I stayed up to watch the debate. It was not a great debate, but I still feel that Paul won by staying above the rubbish and speaking truth as always. For me that is a win.

Sometimes a football match is crap. But rarely do you say "I wish I never went", especially if your team is playing and _especially_ when, dispite a crap game, your team won!

Tonight was another good night, ground gained, in a long and slow struggle.

We covered some miles today, this is a marathon, take on some fluids and get ready to go again!

----------


## Windsurfer_For_Paul

> Don´t think the debate really helped anyone, so that´s good for Romney Gingrich I guess.


If any of the people had their ears open then it should help Paul.

----------


## seawolf

As I said earlier only one more on Thursday Night and then 27 days without!!!  God doesn't that sound wonderful!!!

WAY TOO MANY DEBATES THIS PRIMARY CYCLE!!!   Ten max would have been just fine and kept everyone's interest.

The numbers watching for this Debate are going to be very low!!!  Not even shown live on the West Coast!!

----------


## WD-NY

> To Reddit: The Founders Had a Revolution and Wrote a Constitution


That won't get votes.. change the title to: *"How can you be conservative and cut food stamps, but you won't cut spending overseas."* There's not a nickel, a penny that anyone on the conservative side is willing to cut overseas"

Also, Ron Paul is winning the debate according to A LOT OF POLITICAL BLOGGERS.

----------


## Hyperion

TalkmasterNeal Boortz





Ron Paul is the only guy up there with the correct answer to each of those questions.

----------


## bluesc

> That won't get votes.. change the title to: *"How can you be conservative and cut food stamps, but you won't cut spending overseas."* There's not a nickel, a penny that anyone on the conservative side is willing to cut overseas"
> 
> Also, Ron Paul is winning the debate according to A LOT OF POLITICAL BLOGGERS.


That's a good one to feed the liberals.

----------


## sailingaway

> Yes and he ought to keep it up.  Start going on the offense like that.  Make them explain why they aren't.


Except they are.

----------


## jay_dub

Winners>>>> Ron Paul and Newt.

Losers>>>>>Romney and Santorum

Santorum can't afford to lose momentum and he did tonight. He'll be gone soon.

I don't think I heard anyone criticize RP tonight, and he actually got some props a couple of times from Newt. 

The debate was a sleeper, but I put Paul 1st, Gingrich 2nd, Romney 3rd and Santorum 4th.

----------


## WD-NY

> That's a good one to feed the liberals.


lol, yep

----------


## green73



----------


## MrTudo

They have 3 alleged republicans on the local ft myers nbc who are leaning "santorum" as the "real" conservative. How much of this bull$#@! can we stand?

----------


## freneticentropy

> Winners>>>> Ron Paul and Newt.
> 
> Losers>>>>>Romney and Santorum


Hmm.  I don't think this debate will move the needle much.  Ron didn't hurt himself, and may have picked up a handful of votes.  I think Newt lost actually.  His defense on the lobbying charges seemed weak and ineffectual.  I think voters are going to quickly pick up on the fact that Gingrich can't beat Obama, and we're going to see Romney bounce back and Gingrich fade out.  I still foresee a two man Romney/Paul race.  It just may take a little longer to get there.

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

NO one in the Fort Myers market is awake right now. They all went to sleep shortly after their Metamucil and iced tea.

----------


## PreDeadMan

Rick wants to spread Santorum into Cuba

----------


## kill the banks

> NO one in the Fort Myers market is awake right now. They all went to sleep shortly after their Metamucil and iced tea.


ha ha

----------


## pacu44

> I give Ron a F based on what I watched. The last question he got on "battle for the soul of the GOP" was completely a strike out....Let's face it RON IS NOT RUNNING TO WIN....or he is completely clueless on how to win a debate...WTF??? Money is going to dry up now watch.


Closet Santorum supporter

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Is Mars an Open Primary?

----------


## Vet_from_cali

any tube up for us that missed it? (work)

----------


## dfb

I think he should say something like this to to the 3rd party questions

Why do you keep asking me if I am going to run 3rd party?  are you afraid i am going to leave the republican party?  If anything the party is leaving me.  look around.  I am the most conservative candiate here.  Then Paul points out various conservative stances.  Then say look at these guys and then one at a time name past liberal stances.  Then say, why don't you ask these guys if they are going to run third party?  They are true liberals running in conservative clothing.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## MozoVote

My assessment: This debate didn't change the dynamics much. Nobody made a fatal slip-up.

Santorum needed to "break through" as an alternative. He threw some good poop on Romney and Newt at the end, but people may have been tuning out by then. His screed against Cuba may not help with south Florida, but North Florida will be fine with it. I doubt this debate got him anywhere. Maybe Ron can get third.... does Santorum have any Super-PACs advertising for him?

Romney has an irritating voice to listen to for long. I feel like I'm being lectured to. He seemed to be speaking fast and trying to squeeze in lots of blows on Gingrich. I felt like he only answered one question "well" and directly. The importance of cheap energy to the tourism industry and manufacturing in Florida.

Gingrich? Hard to say. Ron called him out on the "I left the speakership voluntarily" thing. But he stepped out faster than Mitt the businessman to explain how overbearing legislation like Dodd-Frank and Sarbanes-Oxley hold companies back. Mitt seemed to be doing a "me-too" with him.

In the end, nothing fatal for anyone. I think whatever undecided voters came into this will probably watch the next one and make up their minds at the last minute, as in South Carolina.

----------


## rfbz

Im starting to think the 2 man race will be Ron Paul and Newt, not Romney. Romney's slipping, this was a very weak performance. He didn't say anything at all to win any votes. And as he starts slipping he's going to get more desperate and end up turning voters off. 

Santorum needs to go. When it comes to their records and stances, Santorum is probably better than Romney or Newt, however he has absolutely no charisma and is a second rate candidate. He has less of a chance than Huckabee did, at least he was likeable.

----------


## MozoVote

> Guys, remember in the beginning Dr Paul called the others "isolationists" on their Cuba policy. That was fairly clever.


+rep Yeah I liked that verbal arm twist too

----------


## affa

> The beauty of freedom is I didn't need a Ron Paul to wake me up. I've always been for freedom. But yeah I'm not tied to Paul. I'm tied to freedom. Freedom can have bad candidates and good candidates. Paul's message is great but he's a flawed candidate. A great teacher but not a good campaigner. We will never "wake up" 51%. Christ the Dems and GOP never have anywhere near 51% on their side, but they play the game for votes.


blahblahblah

----------


## UCFGavin

santorum needs to get off the stage and stop taking up space with his scary nonsense

----------


## kill the banks

> I think he should say something like this to to the 3rd party questions
> 
> Why do you keep asking me if I am going to run 3rd party?  are you afraid i am going to leave the republican party?  If anything the party is leaving me.  look around.  I am the most conservative candiate here.  Then Paul points out various conservative stances.  Then say look at these guys and then one at a time name past liberal stances.  Then say, why don't you ask these guys if they are going to run third party?  They are true liberals running in conservative clothing.


what I don't get is the GOP needs our vote to win period ... 3 rd party or not ... they work with us or they do not have the votes to win ... sooo , it's Ron Paul or lose it !

----------


## Rudeman

haha Newt's superpac guy was complaining about the audience not being involved.

----------


## matt0611

Ron did pretty well. But I would really like to say things like "When I am President I will make sure we follow the constitution, do this, do that etc" or say things like "If you want someone with a strong conservative record, someone who never voted for a tax increase or an unbalanced budget, vote for me" etc

I already love you Ron, so you don't have to convince me. You need to REACH OUT more to the undecideds, the people who don't know your record, you gotta talk like you WANT to be President.

My father (early 50s) is a Romney guy (we live in MA so...) and he says that Ron doesn't say enough things like that and I kinda agree with him.

----------


## Badger Paul

_"Mars ain't the kind of place to raise your kids. In fact it's cold as hell."_

----------


## rfbz

> haha Newt's superpac guy was complaining about the audience not being involved.


wow that guy was terrible....I'd never want him being the spokeperson for anything I'm a part of

----------


## dfb

> what I don't get is the GOP needs our vote to win period ... 3 rd party or not ... they work with us or they do not have the votes to win ... sooo , it's Ron Paul or lose it !


The GOP really does not get it.  There is only one candidate that will steal the youth vote and indys from obama and that is Paul.  It sure the hell is not going to be Newt.

----------


## affa

> man, ron just doesn't seem to have the fire he used to, even four years ago. he needs to get pissed.


man, your second post doesn't seem to have the fire of your first post.

----------


## torchbearer

good debate

----------


## Gravik

Missed the debate. But also been hearing that some of the candidates want to bomb Cuba? That true? lol.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Missed the debate. But also been hearing that some of the candidates want to bomb Cuba? That true? lol.


sadly yes.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Missed the debate. But also been hearing that some of the candidates want to bomb Cuba? That true? lol.


Santo said the Jihadists were moving there or some crazy nonsense like that.

----------


## matt0611

> Missed the debate. But also been hearing that some of the candidates want to bomb Cuba? That true? lol.


They want to bomb and invade Mars too. They want to make us into the FIRST GALACTIC EMPIRE!!!! dontcha know?

----------


## Gary4Liberty

> Yeah, that was a genius move on his part. I think he totally nailed the foreign policy and economic questions. Those were his strong points at this debate.


  Ya that was definitely a high high point. And so true.

----------


## kill the banks

forget which channel but they were saying bomb bomb bomb , bomb bomb Iran per Tricky Ricky ... and he was not a president they would want

----------


## seyferjm

> sadly yes.



And you guys up north if they ever get the chance.

----------


## kill the banks

> And you guys up north if they ever get the chance.


hey we won the first one

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> Im starting to think the 2 man race will be Ron Paul and Newt, not Romney. Romney's slipping, this was a very weak performance. He didn't say anything at all to win any votes. And as he starts slipping he's going to get more desperate and end up turning voters off. 
> 
> Santorum needs to go. When it comes to their records and stances, Santorum is probably better than Romney or Newt, however he has absolutely no charisma and is a second rate candidate. He has less of a chance than Huckabee did, at least he was likeable.


It certainly is a make or break week for Rick and Mitt. If Santorum can't place higher than Ron in a state he is not campaigning in, even with that new dose of PAC money, he truly is done. Romney has a 10 to 1 money advantage, and near infinite organization compared to Newt, which should be enough to derail him in FL. If Mitt doesn't, with all those advantages, he's in bad shape going into NV and beyond.

----------


## FrancisMarion

Umm.  Tonight Brian Williams recognized the authority on the stage by asking not Mitt, not Newt, not Rick, but Dr. Paul to define Conservatism.  Great night tonight.

----------


## JK/SEA

Castro going to hell according to newt. Whatever happened to that old quaint saying in this book i kinda read a long time ago said something about 'judge not lest ye be judged'...oh well...bless jesus and push the button will ya.

----------


## ericthethe

> Castro going to hell according to newt. Whatever happened to that old quaint saying in this book i kinda read a long time ago said something about 'judge not lest ye be judged'...oh well...bless jesus and push the button will ya.


Newt has no problem disregarding the teachings of his Catholic faith to gain some cheap political points.

----------


## seekingliberty

Watched the highlights. I think Ron Paul did great!

----------


## Gary4Liberty

> Umm.  Tonight Brian Williams recognized the authority on the stage by asking not Mitt, not Newt, not Rick, but Dr. Paul to define Conservatism.  Great night tonight.


 na he didnt really ask him to define it, he asked him if mitt and newt were conservative enough and the RP proposed agreeing on a definition of conservatism which was great.

----------


## Zap!

> Castro going to hell according to newt. Whatever happened to that old quaint saying in this book i kinda read a long time ago said something about 'judge not lest ye be judged'...oh well...bless jesus and push the button will ya.


He's an atheist commie, isn't he? You expect him to make heaven?

----------


## devil21

> Castro going to hell according to newt. Whatever happened to that old quaint saying in this book i kinda read a long time ago said something about 'judge not lest ye be judged'...oh well...bless jesus and push the button will ya.


Logically, what Newt said is that Castro wouldnt meet his maker but left me confused.  If Castro is such a terrible fellow (no opinion here either way btw) then wouldnt his maker be the south side guy?  In my thinking Newt said Castro would go to heaven since he wouldnt be a child of God.  Castro's maker would be the Devil.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Got to watch the West Coast airing. Pretty good, pretty solid. Got a few applause lines and a laugh line in, to boot. Didn't verbally fumble much, either.

It was definitely a positive performance.

----------


## Freedom Patriot

Why didn't the opening poster to this thread edit his post and include a youtube link to tonight's debate? This way the people don't have to go searching through over 153 pages to find the youtube link?

----------


## Freedom Patriot

> Watched the highlights. I think Ron Paul did great!


Does anybody have a youtube link to the highlights from tonight's debate?

----------


## Rudeman

> Does anybody have a youtube link to the highlights from tonight's debate?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVvq_j67khM

I'll pm it to you just in case you miss it.

----------


## lilymc

Thanks for that link, *watching the highlights now*

He took our (RPF's) advice and addressed the electability issue!!!  w000t!    Excellent.

*goes back to watching*

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Logically, what Newt said is that Castro wouldnt meet his maker but left me confused.  If Castro is such a terrible fellow (no opinion here either way btw) then wouldnt his maker be the south side guy?  In my thinking Newt said Castro would go to heaven since he wouldnt be a child of God.  Castro's maker would be the Devil.


Noot is clueless.  EVERYONE 'meets their maker' good or evil.  And God is that maker.  What happens AFTER that meeting is another story.  If Noot had even a basic grasp of the Catholicism he claims to hold, he'd know that.

----------

